# PAL SUMMER BABIES (winter down south) 2011 ;) - Being updated again!



## Mummytofour

Hi girls 
Megg asked me to start a new thread for her so here it is. She's getting the last one deleted.

So let me know who you are and when you're due and i'll get the ticker collection going.
I'll also try keep track of important dates like scan and major appointments as well just let me know what you want noted and i'll put it up.

*I'm away on holidays for 5 weeks then moving interstae and wont be udating the front page untill Late Jan SORRY, please pop in say hi and send me a PM and i'll add you as sson as i have the net back again and not on a phone. *

*EDIT: This is Megg! I'm back! LOL Full circle and whatnot! I'll be on top of making necessary changes immediately. I'd like to thank Mary for the work she did and taking this over when I wasn't able to go on. I appreciate the opportunity to take it back now too. Please let me know about any changes you need made... Whether you need added or updated or anything else! Thanks! xxx*

MAY 2011
*9th*
Brianswife https://lbdm.lilypie.com/AUJJp11.png 

*13th*
Lucy1973 https://lbdm.lilypie.com/6Vkdm6.png 

*25th*
jessica716 https://lbdm.lilypie.com/6finm6.png

*30th*
Tamsin12 https://lbdm.lilypie.com/8Y70p10.png 

*31st*
AfterAbigail https://lbdm.lilypie.com/GEotm6.png

JUNE 2011
*2nd*
Aussie https://lbdm.lilypie.com/vLHUp11.png 

Babypatelhttps://lbdm.lilypie.com/vLHUp11.png

*4th*
chevelle383 https://lbdm.lilypie.com/oGWPm6.png

*7th*
ornahayes https://lbdm.lilypie.com/lJkvp11.png 

*10th*
Sassy_TTC https://lbdm.lilypie.com/drWGp11.png twins

*15th*
Baronessgogo https://lbdm.lilypie.com/wrR8m6.png

*16th*
Patience81 https://lbdm.lilypie.com/M9Qpp11.png 

*22nd*
OKgirl https://lbdm.lilypie.com/Xlptm6.png

*24th*
Cutelou101 https://lbdm.lilypie.com/L66em6.png 

*28th*
Foxforce https://lbdm.lilypie.com/tQD9m6.png 

*28th*
Misty https://lbdm.lilypie.com/vG7Ap11.png 

JULY 2011
*1st*
mummytofourhttps://lbdm.lilypie.com/Ncdnp11.png

*2nd*
phoebe https://lbdm.lilypie.com/Birkp11.png 

*4th*
jaimad https://lbdm.lilypie.com/XzFkp11.png 

*7th*
dan-o https://lbdm.lilypie.com/tj7Fp11.png 

*8th*
nikkip https://lbdm.lilypie.com/49Efp11.png 

*9th*
humblebum https://lbdm.lilypie.com/gI8gm6.png

chrissy5 https://lbdm.lilypie.com/gI8gm6.png

*10th*
starrynight https://lbdm.lilypie.com/lkBDm6.png 

*11th*
electricfeel https://lbdm.lilypie.com/tjEZm6.png

*12th*
MrsWez https://lbdm.lilypie.com/jJHkm6.png

*13th*
Emmea12uk https://lbdm.lilypie.com/tviMm6.png

*22th*
SugarFairy https://lbdm.lilypie.com/GKlKm6.png 

*23rd*
Kess https://lbdm.lilypie.com/ntHkm6.png

*24th*
Cariadboch https://lbdm.lilypie.com/BSFCp11.png 

*29th*
Tasha https://lbdm.lilypie.com/Wovwm6.png

*30th*
WifeyS https://lbdm.lilypie.com/LS1wm6.png

Lawa https://lbdm.lilypie.com/LS1wm6.png

AUGUST 2011

*4th*
sequeena https://lbdm.lilypie.com/96q6m6.png

*14th*
MissMummy2Be https://lbdm.lilypie.com/1NcJm6.png

*20th*
SammieGrace https://lbdm.lilypie.com/jcXTm6.png


SEPTEMBER 2011

*7th*
doddy0402 https://lbdm.lilypie.com/JX8Bm6.png

*14th*
mummytotwo

*16th*
MrsCrabsticke https://lbdm.lilypie.com/3YGdm6.png

:cry:_Our special angels_:cry:
HOPING
Woohoo
Chilli
Round2
Fairybabe
Rowan
LunaBean
stay.positive
x-amy-x
Razcox
McStars
Rabbittchild
Megg33k
​


----------



## Tamsin12

im due may 30th :)


----------



## Chimpette

HEllo ladies, just wanted to say congrats to all the summer mummies.

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh Tamsin - I didn't know you were pg. I am so excited for you xx


----------



## debgreasby

Hey Tamsin.. I'm from Sutton ;)


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations ladies! Special kisses to your angels xxxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to all the suummer mummies so far :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks so much for creating a new thread Mary! 

I can't wait to share this journey with all of you Summer mommies:flower:

Last night I kept having the most horrible nightmares. I woke up at least 3 times crying... now I am exhausted! I did have one really nice dream the night before I got my :bfp:... I dreamt that I was at a scan and they showed me my two full term babies! At the end of the dream I was holding my boy/girl twins and I was completely happy. I hope it comes true!


----------



## Tamsin12

hi my names tamsin not tasmin ha !


----------



## Tamsin12

debgreasby said:


> Hey Tamsin.. I'm from Sutton ;)


my husband works in sutton at albermarle and bond !


----------



## Tamsin12

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oooh Tamsin - I didn't know you were pg. I am so excited for you xx


thankyou !!!!!! im excited!!!


----------



## hoping:)

so doc called with my beta results from yesterday... at 3w4d hcg: 47 and progesterone:17:happydance: They want me to start on progesterone supplements today which is good because I was going to ask for it any way. I've been using progesterone cream but it is not helping much. I'm so excited:happydance:

Mary, could you please adjust my ticker on the front page? It should be 3 weeks 5 days... due date June 9th:D Thanks!


----------



## aussiettc

Tamsin12 said:


> hi my names tamsin not tasmin ha !

LOL sorry about that i was talking to my DH about our trip to Tasmania at the time. Its all fixed now.


----------



## hoping:)

Hey girls! It is pretty quite in here... how is everyone doing? Hopefully more June mommies will be joining us soon!

I am completely exhausted this afternoon. I even broke down and I am drinking a soda which I rarely ever do! Also I was so nauseous this morning and spent most of it dry heaving... it was wonderful:haha: I went in for my 2nd beta this morning so I should have the results hopefully today or by tomorrow. I'm nervous and hope baby is ok... please be ok[-o&lt;


----------



## aussiettc

I'm doing well, but i think due to time differences here in Aust. i miss the time when you guys are online.
I have my appointment tomorrow at 9am so i'm a bit nervous, although i wont be able to post my update untill later in the day cause i have to take the car to get service.

Fxed for your betas


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Tamsin12 said:
> 
> 
> hi my names tamsin not tasmin ha !
> 
> LOL sorry about that i was talking to my DH about our trip to Tasmania at the time. Its all fixed now.Click to expand...

LOL That amused me


----------



## Tamsin12

haha im used to it now x


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck on your appointment Aussie:thumbup: I'm sure everything will be great since your levels are rising nicely but we all know it is hard not to worry. I should get my beta results today and I my nerves are taking over as well:wacko:

Also... could you please fix my ticker on the front page? Due date is June 9th so I should be showing as 4 wks today:D


----------



## hoping:)

My hcg levels doubled:wohoo: At 3w6d my hcg level was 108:thumbup: I'm so relieved!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I am due May 18th, and got first early scan Thursday 7th Oct gulp. 

I would like to wish all you girls a happy and healthy pregnancy and a lovely bouncing baby next summer. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Lucy!!! 1 week until your scan... fx everything is perfect with baby:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks hoping...its about time things work out for all of us...I am glad I found this thread.....:hugs: glad your levels are good :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Okay I think that I'm ready to join this thread. I keep thinking that I wanted to feel safely pregnant before I joined - but TBH that will never happen! 

I'm due June 1st. I had my first scan at 4w5d and we saw the gestational sac. I go back October 14th. I'm high risk so I get scans every two weeks.

How is everyone feeling? I just got my first bout of MS last night and it's still going strong today. Never been so happy to feel ill in my life!!


----------



## hoping:)

I agree Lucy- hopefully these are all our forever babies:thumbup:

Welcome Round2:flower:
My 1st scan is Oct 12th so just two days before you. I will be 5w5d and I am hoping to at least see yolk sac and baby and if I am lucky a heart beat. Yay for ms! I have mild ms right now... just really queasy on and off all day and some moments of dry heaving. I have my fingers crossed it will turn into full blown ms and I will spend the next few days puking my brains out:haha: Other symptoms I have include mild cramps, heartburn, lower back ache, fatigue, acne (ugh!) and of course the lovely white discharge. It feels so great to be pregnant again! I plan on enjoing every minute because worrying won't change anything.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi round2...glad you had a good scan....hope you and hoping will see a little heartbeat soon...that is what I need to see next week too! :flower:

I bet the MS will kick in properly for both of you soon....mine is pretty bad now, but since I never had it before I am glad to feel crap! :hugs: 

You are right hoping, that is what I learned in my last pregnancy, worrying does nothing for you at all...I am going to enjoy being pregnant, and feel a little more relaxed this time and lets see. xxx

Hopefully we can be bump buddies and will all have our summer babies...:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Good Lucy. I 'm glad you feel like crap if you know what I mean :winkwink:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,
i have updated the front page soo feel free to check it out and let me know if its not correct. I had my betas doone yesturday and the came back at 2007 at only 4w4d. The annoying thing is if it wasn't for the betas i wouldnt feel pregnant. i dont have any morning sickness, no soreness nothing. I am a little tired but i've like that for about 4 weeks cause my iron levels are low. I cant wait untill 15 october when i have my next appointment and get my scan referal, i think once i see something i'll feel much better.
Dont get me wrong i love not being sore and sick but i wish i had something iykwim


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks aussie, my timeline is right thankyou. 

I didn't have proper sickness until 5 and a half weeks so don't worry...and not everyone gets it. xxx

Can't wait until we all get out scan pics of the little beans...I am sure we will be able to relax a little when we see them.


----------



## Tamsin12

hi ladies, i have my first scan at 6 weeks on tuesday at 11am, due to a few stomach pains , bah should be fiiiine :) wish me luck ! xx


----------



## brianswife

hi my name is cyd and im due may 9th


----------



## hoping:)

Thx Aussie. My ticker looks great:thumbup:

Good luck with your scan on Tuesday Tamsin! Woohoo... the summer baby's thread will have our 1st scan pic to look at:D

Welcome brianswife and congrats on your :bfp::flower:


----------



## Tamsin12

oh im making history ! lol if i can upload that is lol x


----------



## woohoo

can i join, im due 15th may.

x


----------



## hoping:)

Of course Woohoo! Welcome to the summer baby thread and congrats!!!


----------



## Round2

hoping:) said:


> I agree Lucy- hopefully these are all our forever babies:thumbup:
> 
> Welcome Round2:flower:
> My 1st scan is Oct 12th so just two days before you. I will be 5w5d and I am hoping to at least see yolk sac and baby and if I am lucky a heart beat. Yay for ms! I have mild ms right now... just really queasy on and off all day and some moments of dry heaving. I have my fingers crossed it will turn into full blown ms and I will spend the next few days puking my brains out:haha: Other symptoms I have include mild cramps, heartburn, lower back ache, fatigue, acne (ugh!) and of course the lovely white discharge. It feels so great to be pregnant again! I plan on enjoing every minute because worrying won't change anything.

That's too funny only someone in the PAL section would happy for morning sickness. So sad. I spent time this weekend with someone who is due the same day as me. She's never gone through a miscarriage - so she's got every confidence in the world. She doesn't get the compulsive boob poking and underwear checking. Oh to be so innocent.

I'm glad to hear you're so optimistic. You right, worrying won't change anything. That's a great outlook.


----------



## Tulip

So glad to see some more people joining, congratulations ladies! I'm totally on the 'enjoy every minute' bandwagon - these pregnancies are so special. Hoping that these are your forever babies xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Round2- I miss the innocence too! It would be nice to not have any of the worry... it kind of makes me jealous of those who can just breeze through their pregnancies. My younger sister ate all the bad foods and didn't take any of her prenatals while pregnant with my niece and nephew and they are both healthy! But I guess the burden of going through our mcs will just make us love our little ones even more.


----------



## Lucy1973

I know what you all mean, I am jealous of girls that can be happy the minute they are pregnant. Even though I have now got further than normal, I still don't feel safe. 

Hope these are all sticky ones, can't wait to start seeing everyone's scan pics. Good luck for tomorrow Tamsin! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck tomorrow Tamsin! Make sure to update asap:thumbup: We will all be anxious to hear the good news and see your 1st scan pic!


----------



## Tamsin12

hey ladies, just got back from scan, all seems okay had to have an internal scan as no heartbeat was seen via stomach , still no heartbeat on internal as it is still early there is a sack and something in the sack though :) , sonographer is not worried though :) anyway im off to bed, hate internals and i was sick all over my door step this morning...morn out lol 

will try and ask for a scan picture from EPU next sunday is my next scan :) :kiss:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey that's good news! 

Just editing to add that I read you can't definitely expect to see heart beat until at least 8 weeks, so sounds like everything is good and as expected.....xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Glad everything looks good honey xx


----------



## hoping:)

Yay Tamsin:happydance:


----------



## Chilli

Hello all. I'm due on 2.6.10 and like some of you have been lurking nervously in the background. But today has been a tough one :wacko:and it's made me realise that I can't get through it on my own and like you say there's no point worrying and I should just get on and enjoy it.

The earlier knicker checking comment made me laugh - I'm not the only one?????!!!:haha:


----------



## Round2

That's great Tamsin....and yes I agree - 6 weeks is early. My doc also said anything before 8 weeks is early.


----------



## Round2

Chilli said:


> Hello all. I'm due on 2.6.10 and like some of you have been lurking nervously in the background. But today has been a tough one :wacko:and it's made me realise that I can't get through it on my own and like you say there's no point worrying and I should just get on and enjoy it.
> 
> The earlier knicker checking comment made me laugh - I'm not the only one?????!!!:haha:

Welcome Chilli - sorry you're having a rough day - feel free to vent! Congrats on your pregnancy, I'm just just one day before you. My stress level is through the roof and I'm not even six weeks yet!!


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Round. Yes I saw you were just ahead of me. My stress levels are creeping up each day. Need to find a yoga class!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Chilli, nice to see you here. It's nice to be with a group of girls in the same situation. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome Chilli!

I attempt not to check everytime I go to the bathroom but it doesn't always work! I've been trying my hardest to stay calm through this pregancy and I have succeeded except for last night when I almost had a panic attack:dohh: It was due to school though and not baby:thumbup: Today I am feeling better except for dry heaving this morning and heart burn... but I love it!


----------



## Tulip

Err.... I'm still knicker-checking! Don't even realise I'm doing it half the time :haha:


----------



## Chilli

Eek - what a bunch we are!

i also work in a school hoping - what do you do? i teach


----------



## hoping:)

lol Tulip:D

Chilli- I am actually in school. I'm finishing up my nutrition degree... I will be done in January:thumbup: 

So just thought I would share this... lunch time today was the 1st time ever that I puked:sick: I have been nauseous all day but the lady in the next stall was puking so it made me puke:dohh: I feel like crap but it is worth it:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

I almost wish I would puke, it might ease the nausea a bit, I haven't puked but am gagging alot today, and I never do that! I have constant nausea and just can't eat.....worth it if the bean is healthy though. :thumbup:

PS I am a teacher but haven't been in this week as feel so rough...I teach special school, what do you do chilli?


----------



## hoping:)

I feel you Lucy... I would rather puke than be gagging all day because at least you get some relief!

That is awesome Lucy. I've been thinking about becoming a health teacher but I'm still up in the air with what I want to do after I graduate. Right now I work for a credit union and I volunteer at a hospital and I am hoping that I will get employed there so I can put my degree to use.


----------



## Lucy1973

Well that's exciting, there are a lot of different things you could do with your degree. Make sure you take your time and think carefully about what you want to do. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi girls, I just had my scan. I was pretty scared, but they saw a blob right away with a good heart beat, it was moving around a lot too which was so cool to see. They also put me forward 3/4 days, so FF got my Ov wrong.....so relieved, shame they don't give you pics on NHS at 8 weeks scan.....PHEW...:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing ok today. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Round2

That's great new Lucy, congratulations, you must feel so relieved!!


----------



## hoping:)

Nice Lucy:happydance: Its awesome you get to "skip" a few days!


----------



## Lucy1973

Yes, it's very cool! :flower:

The relief was the most I have ever felt in my life...just 12 week scan to get through now.....what a shame for scans to be such a stressful experience....oh well....we will appreciate our babies so much more! :hugs:

Thanks girls, roll on your scans...who is next? :hugs:

PS Happy 5 weeks Hoping!


----------



## Round2

I know, I remember when I was pregnant with my DD - I was sooo excited for scans. I was so innocent, never crossed my mind that they could be bad news.

I have a scan a week from today and my stomach is in knots already!! I'll be 7 weeks, so hopefully we'll see a hearbeat.


----------



## hoping:)

My scan is next week as well:thumbup: It is on the 12th so I will be 5w5d. I'm hoping that I at least measure correctly and the yolk sac and fetal pole are visable... an early heart beat would be an awesome surprise! 

I can't wait until we are all taking about fetal movement, gender scans, labor signs etc!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow, I am sure your scans will be great, this feels like such a hopeful thread. :hugs:

Also can't wait until we are all well past First tri.....it will be awesome. :happydance:


----------



## Chilli

ah, i see hoping!!! ha ha

Lucy - excellent news about the scan, so pleased for you. i had tuesday off too as was feeling rough - not helped by some of my colleagues and their disgusting behaviour which stresses me out!

I'm 6 weeks today! symptoms all good still - last pg they started fading at 6 1/2 so praying and lots of boob poking going on this week.

here's to reaching 2nd tri together:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

Happy 6 weeks Chilli! :hugs:

Second tri here we come! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Lucy! :dance:


----------



## hoping:)

Happy 6 weeks Chilli!!!


----------



## Chilli

i'm so scared today, thought i saw brown blood on my tissue this morning a boobs not as sensitive as they were - i feel sick with fear and am on knicker watch


----------



## Lucy1973

Chilli! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

To be honest I have had days where BBS weren't as sensitive, these things have been coming and going, and I had a little light brown spotting a few weeks ago, as well as other wierd discharges that freaked me out. Try not to panic, although I know it's so hard. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Round2

Oh, I know how feel. I'm having a massive 'I JUST DON'T FEEL PREGNANT' day today! My boobs are much less sore, I don't have any morning sickness and I'm not even that tired. It's worrying me so much, I just wish that I could fast foward to next week when I have my scan.

The one thing that's keeping me sane today is that I remember when I was pregnant with my DD, I felt fine everyday. I actually ran until I was 7 months pregnant. My second pregnany I threw up everyday from 5 weeks on. I guess, just try to remember that each pregnancy is different.


----------



## hoping:)

Chilli- I'm sure everything will be fine since it is brown (old) blood and you don't have any cramping but I know its hard not to worry about every little thing:hugs:

My symptoms come in waves too. Some days my bbs are really achy, I get horrible headaches and I am dry heaving or puking... other days I just have mild nausea and bloating. My fatigue and nausea are pretty much contant though so it is a little reasuring.


----------



## Lucy1973

How are you feeling now Chilli? :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Ughh, I just had bright red blood. It was right after a BM, I'm hoping it's just because I'm straining. I'm debatting whether or not to call my doctor.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope that is the reason, but you can get a scan at the early pregnancy unit tomorrow (if you have one) it would set your mind at rest.....I have heard loads of women have blood and it doesn't mean a bad thing all the time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chilli

oh no round - i hope they're just both false alarms! 
I'm afraid brown blood is exactly how i discovered i'd lost my first bubba so it makes no difference what colour it is
I was also VERY well with dd and don't remember many symptoms at all, but actually they've returned now anyway :happydance:so feeling much better. thank you all for your support today:hugs:


----------



## Round2

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better Chilli. Or that your symptoms have picked up.

My m/c started out with bright red blood. It's so traumatic, I didn't have any bleeding with my DD. But sometimes I wonder if because I'm 'inspecting' things more closely that I'm noticing blood this time. Maybe I had with DD too and just didn't notice it. Anyways, I just checked again it's still there. I only notice it if I 'dig' a little bit. But there's definately a few red streaks. It's Thanksgiving weekend here so I won't be able to see my doctor until next week. Unless it gets worse, I'm going to hold out until then.


----------



## Chilli

you'll be in my thoughts round all weekend


----------



## Lucy1973

Thinking of you round 2. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Round2

Thanks ladies. I just checked again and there's absolutely nothing, not even after 'digging'. So I think that I might be worrying over nothing. I'm just going to try and relax a bit. 

I hope you ladies have a good weekend. I'm off to eat some turkey and stuffing!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Round2, very glad to hear that! Have a good weekend. 

:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Helloo... can i sneak in over here?? x


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Amy, of course you can, welcome! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome Amy!!!

Round2 and Chilli- I'm glad things are getting better:thumbup:

My friend just emailed me today to let me know she is having a little girl! She and I got our :bfp:s together in May when I was pregnant with the twins. It sucks a little because now I am thinking I should be at least 23 weeks but at the same time I am just happy that I am pregnant again. I am definitely good with only being 5w1d as long as this is my forever baby!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hoping, know how you feel on that one. Me and my friend were pregnant in June together, then I lost mine and she stayed pregnant. She had her 20 week scan weeks ago now, but like you said, I am totally cool with being 8 weeks if this is the forever baby. I know I won't be able to go see her new baby in January, unless I am big fat pregnant by then. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

can I join you? v nervously expecting on June 15th 2011 [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:flower:


----------



## ornahayes

Hi,

Please may I be added? At the mo my due date is 7th June. My doc is referring me for an urgent scan following my loss (which he knew nothing about - bl00dy hospital!) 

Hope everyone has a very happy and healthy 9 months xxxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome Rowan and ornahayes!!! Its so nice we are getting more and more summer mommies:happydance:

Today we went to Pumpkin Fest. I had so much fun going through the pumpkin patch and corn maze but now I am so burned out and ready for my afternoon nap.


----------



## Tulip

Welcome and congratulations to your newbies! I'm so excited for you all xxx


----------



## Chilli

Round 2 - still thinking of you hun - hoping it's all good!

Welcome to the 3 new girls - hoping and praying we're all here in 9 months with our babes!

It's so hard to celebrate other people's babies when yours is gone I agree - I've had 2 years of people I never imagined having babies getting through without a thought and Mum's at school who don't look after the ones they've got coming in and waving their new ones under my nose but I try to remain compassionate - it's not their fault my LOs aren't around anymore. It's hard though.

Had a terrible day yesterday when dd was taken in to hospital with terrible tummy pains - writhing and screaming all day. Eventually got to see paediatrician at 8pm by which time thankfully she seemed ok again. This morning she's my gorgeous healthy girl again - the worrying never stops!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi to all the new girls. :hi:

Glad your little one is ok Chilli. :hugs:

How are you now Round 2? :flower:


----------



## Round2

Welcome to all the new ladies!! It's exciting that our little group is starting to grow.

Chili - that's terrible! It's so scary when they get sick. You just want to take their hurt away. I'm glad to here she's back to normal now.

I know how rough it is when others get pregnant aroud you. My SIL got pregnant around the same time as I did last time. She's got a gorgeous little girl now. I love her little girl so much, but a part of me aches everytime I hold her.

AFM - I'm done freaking out now! There was really only tiny streak of blood once when I wiped. I haven't seen anything since. I'm going to take that a good sign. I'm still not having crazy symptoms like I did last week or with my previous pregnancies. But I know that doesn't mean anything. 

4 more days till my scan...eeekkkkk!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Round2, glad you not freaking out any more. Really hope you get a great scan this week! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats to all you knew summer mummies :) hope this first tri goes fast for you all :D x


----------



## Round2

Okay I have a question.......are you ladies exercising or DTD? I'm so afraid to do both, but I feel really crappy that I'm not doing either. I'm actually feeling not to bad this time around so I really have no excuse.....except for the obvious (being scared out of my mind!!)


----------



## aussiettc

i'm back form my visit to my mums and i'm still preggo, and its looking very very sticky this time. i still dont have any symptoms other than tiredness which i had befoer cause of low iron levels.

SORRY I JUST NEED TO VENT While i as away i found out that my cousin is pregnant, they did a scan but cant see anything other than the sack. They have scaned her twice no but not eeven once done follow up bloods to check her HCG level WTF?? Doctor told her if nothing had changed at ther last scan she'll need a D & C. She's just come off the implant and doesnt know when her last period is, so she might only be like 5 or at most 6 weeks so they might not see anything anyay and without checking her HCG levels 

Anyway i have updated the frount page so have a check and if anything is wrong just let me know.


----------



## Rowan75

Round 2 - last time I kept up with pilates and swimmign and daily exercise and went to concerts and away woth work and this time I'm doing nothing - I'll swim but bothing else - I know its probably fine but I just darent! We're moving house in 2 weeks so no lifting or anything for me! :) 

I'm off work with vision probs at the mo (due to the climd) so at least im just getting to be a couch potato - even if I cant waitch much tele :) 

glad its not just me too nervous to do stuff :)

:flower:


----------



## aussiettc

i haven't stopped anything really. Still DTD and play with my horse. Although i'm careful with something, like i dont spray my horse with the tick spray, and i've stopped playing hockey but thats cause i play with men who can be really rough. 
I have limited the things i lift and not gone to the gym for a few weeks but thats only cause my Dr said i'm not to cause i have low iron levels untill they pick up a little. But i plan to start back in a fews weeks time.

I try not to stop anything cause last time i was really worried and nervous about doing anything and i still MC so i personally dont think it helps anyway, but thats just me.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Aussie, glad it's still sticky. By the way at my scan they put me a few days forward, so I am 9 weeks today! :happydance: Further than I ever got before with symptoms too, and saw baby on scan last Thursday, heartbeat and all. 
I am with you on the doing stuff aussie, in my 2nd MC I did nothing no DTD or anything and still MC, which has given me the confidence to DTD this time. I am not exercising as the sickness is so bad I can't eat much and am therefore weak and dizzy..off work all this week too. 

Hope your cousin is ok, unbelievable they don't check levels, but they didn't with me in the 2ND one, just told me to come back for another scan in 2 weeks...but I knew my dates were right so that was that. :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing ok today. I am hoping to see Midwife Thursday and get 12 week scan booked ASAP! :wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I have an early scan today, im soo scared!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope everything goes well Amy....thinking of you, let us know how it goes...:hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed Amy! Just booked my early scan in for 25th Oct - day before we move house :) 

Great news re your scan Lucy

:flower:


----------



## ornahayes

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies! I've just got my first scan through and looking at the dates I'll be 9 weeks. Just starting getting some period type cramps and starting to panic - please say it's not just me whose mind has gone into total overdrive after every niggle. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Round2 said:


> Okay I have a question.......are you ladies exercising or DTD? I'm so afraid to do both, but I feel really crappy that I'm not doing either. I'm actually feeling not to bad this time around so I really have no excuse.....except for the obvious (being scared out of my mind!!)

I was running a couple times a week but I am scared too so now I am just swimming once a week and going on walks from time to time. As for DTD, we decided not to until we at least got out of 1st tri because I started bleeding after bd with the twins. It has been so hard not to so we broke down and dtd this weekend and I had a tiny spot of pinkish discharge. Hubby was so scared so he has banned us until at least December:dohh:

I have my 1st scan tomorrow!!! I'm just hoping that I am measuring correctly and that we see at least a yolk sac and fetal pole.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi ornahayes..I am getting mild period type cramps from time to time, it did freak me out at first, but now I figure it's normal, the uterus stretching out. :flower:

Hoping, I was scared to dtd at first, and it can cause a spot or two, but I don't believe it can cause a MC. But you have to do what you feel comfortable with. My midwife counsellor said that sex can cause a bleed to happen sooner, that would have happened anyway, but cannot cause a MC in itself. I think we are all just walking on eggshells to get to first tri right now and if dtd is too stressful, it's probably better to leave it. I hope we are all there together soon, this worrying can make you crazy. My morning sickness wasn't as bad today so of course I am a bit worried. :hugs::kiss:

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Hoping, we can't wait to hear, will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Tulip

If it's any consolation we haven't DTD since we conceived in February because we've been too scared :rofl: I've warned hubby I'm going to jump him the second we hit 37 weeks :haha:


----------



## Lucy1973

Had your scan yet Hoping? :hugs:

Of course my morning sickness after being dreadful over the weekend, has now gone off alot since yesterday. I hate this, roll on 12 week scan! I would rather be constantly sick all the time than this coming and going of symptoms! :wacko:


Tulip you must be busting! lol:wacko:


----------



## Round2

Ha, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only person depriving my hubby!! My high risk OB said that DTD is absolutley fine....but I'm way to scared. I've also stopped running and going to the gym. I've been walking, but I'm too afraid to do anything stenous. 

Hoping - Good luck with your scan today. I can't wait to hear all about it.

Lucy - I'm having random bouts of sickness too. It's so fustrating. I never know how I'm going to feel.


----------



## hoping:)

lol tulip... I give you props for lasting so long!

My scan isn't until 1:30 pm and it is only 8:30 am my time:dohh: I wish I would have scheduled it earlier in the day. Right now I have butterflies... I will update as soon as we get back:thumbup:


----------



## Chilli

Rowan - you and I are having scans on the same day. Mine is a 9.40! Fingers x'd for us both that day please!

Hoping - I'm hoping all is ok, won't be on-line tonight so all my best wishes hun!

I have absolutely no inclination to dtd at all, having had 2 dncs last year and numerous scans pokes and prods I felt truelly violated and could only bring myself to dtd because I wanted a baby so much! Sounds terrible I know, poor OH! I'm hoping that when get past first tri will start feeling differently - I was horny as hell when pg with my dd!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

I will hope to stay up and see your results Hoping, hope all is well. 

Chilli and Rowan, good luck this week too! 
:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Back from scan... they said everything is looking good but there wasn't much to see. I have a retroverted uterus so the early weeks are always hard to get a good ultrasound pic. They will probably rescan me in a week or so:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thats great news hoping! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Round2

Yay Hoping! I'm glad to hear everything went well.

Less than 24 hours till my scan. My stomach is in knots already!!


----------



## Lucy1973

I hope everything will be great at the scan round2...:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck round 2:thumbup:

Even though my doc thinks everything looks great I can't help but be worried now. I feel like we should have seen more at 5w5d but then again it may just be because of my retroverted uterus:shrug: I hate this:wacko: They had me get blood drawn so I will get a call today with my hcg results. I should also get my new ultrasound date.


----------



## Round2

hoping:) said:


> Even though my doc thinks everything looks great I can't help but be worried now. I feel like we should have seen more at 5w5d but then again it may just be because of my retroverted uterus:shrug: I hate this:wacko: They had me get blood drawn so I will get a call today with my hcg results. I should also get my new ultrasound date.

Try not to worry, I had a scan at 5 weeks and all they saw was a sac. No yolk sac or fetal pole. You're still quite early, I'm sure your next scan will put your mind at ease. When are you going back to be scanned?


----------



## hoping:)

I'm not sure yet. They will determine my scan date based on my hcg from yesterday... i should know by this afternoon.


----------



## ornahayes

That's great news hoping. Thinking of all of you with scans approaching xxx


----------



## hoping:)

My doctor just called and my hcg levels are not good:cry: They are only at 550. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic.


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh hoping....:hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you


----------



## Round2

hoping:) said:


> My doctor just called and my hcg levels are not good:cry: They are only at 550. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic.

Oh Hoping....I'm so sorry. I know it's not the news you wanted to hear, but maybe it's just early? Every baby grows very differently. 

FX'd for you tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## ornahayes

Big hugs hoping. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Round2, Hoping, Chilli and anyone else with scan/finding out news tomorrow, thinking of you all. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Hoping fxed that your HCG has a big jump in the next few days sweetheart.

AFM i'm nervously awaiting the doctors appointment tomorrow at 9am. Not sure what its for and that so its kinda crazy. I really want a scan soon so hopefully i'll get one scheduled for next week.


----------



## Tulip

Good luck today Amber :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls:hugs: I will update as soon as I get my hcg results. I'm hoping for a miracle but if it doesn't end well at least it is happening early on. 

Aussie I hope you get your scan tomorrow:thumbup: I'm betting on multiples for you!


----------



## Round2

Hi All,

I just got back from my scan and all is well. We saw the heartbeating and got to see some little arm and leg stubs. They found a blood clot in my uterus and told me to prepare for some bleeding.

Hoping....I've got everthing crossed for you. I hope you get some beautiful numbers today.


----------



## Lucy1973

That's great round2! How fantastic to see a heartbeat! :happydance:

Hoping hope you get good numbers today. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Yay Round2:happydance:


----------



## Chilli

Sorry girls been offline for a bit - too exhausted to look in - falling asleep at 8.30 each night!

Hoping - I'm sorry to hear you're having a hard time, I'm still hoping it'll work out for you in the end!

Round2 - so glad all is well with you.

How is everyone else?

I'm not sleeping well at all, generally have always slept on my front which involves squashing 1 boob til the pain wakes me up, then the other... all night! Really must train myself to sleep on my front. Still why my boobs are this sore and I feel sick and knackered, I actually feel great because I know things are as they should be for me. I know everyone is different so don't want to worry anyone, but for me last pg my symptoms faded and I told doc I was losing the baby - I was right! Anyhow 2 weeks to go til my first scan...


----------



## aussiettc

i've just gotten back from the doctors. I had another lot of blood taken, it included the usual blood group and antibodies as well as a full bood count andiron level checking. I also got another HCG level done which is starting to worry me. WHy would she want another HCG level after such good numbers early on and nothing to point to any problems???
I have to wait for the results now and try not to get to worried or use DR Google to much.

I have a sccan on 26th of October so now just to wait for that i guess


----------



## hoping:)

Aussie- I'm sure you have nothing to worry about with such great #s before:thumbup:

So I'm a little annoyed that they didn't call with my results. The receptionist said they were really busy today so I should expect a call tomorrow morning:dohh: I hate the waiting... I just want to know so I can get on with what I need to do


----------



## aussiettc

thanks hoping i'm all ggood.
Fxed that you get some good news soon your in my prayers sweetheart.


----------



## hoping:)

I finally got my results- hcg went from 550 to 300. I was expecting those results since I started to bleed on my own this morning. Oh well... just another bump in the road. I'm just thankful it wasn't ectopic and that it happened early on. I will be calling the FS today to set up my first appointment. I am kicking myself now for not doing it sooner:dohh: 

Thanks for all of your support ladies:hugs: Good luck! I hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry Hoping. I'm sure you'll be back here in no time though - chin up!!


----------



## Lucy1973

I am sorry hoping :hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

Big hugs hoping. We'll see you back here in no time I'm sure xxx


----------



## Chilli

Hoping - you're so brave - you'll get there in th end. So sorry for this loss though, thinking of you


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Can I join please, if all goes well I will be due on 10th June.

First scan is on Tuesday.xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Welcome Sassy! Good luck for Tuesday! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Welcome Sassy!

How's everyone feeling these days? Morninig sickness seems to have taken over my life! I don't remeber ever being this sick with my other pregnancies. I'm not complaining though, I know it's a good thing!


----------



## Lucy1973

Yes, you are prob in the thick of it now round2....:wacko:

Mine seems to have peaked and is very gradually starting to ease off...I actually enjoyed food today for the first time in about a month! However I think I have become slightly anemic with not eating for so long, so off to Docs again. 

Had midwife appointment....that was a milestone, never got that far before. Beginning to be very nervous about 12 week scan, I guess scans will always do that...:wacko:

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Hi all and welcome Sassy (we've chated before I think)

I'm doing well! Sick as a dog most of the time but feeling reassured by that. Only problem is that the only way I can get rid of nausea is to eat... so I'm eating most of the time! Including a banana at 4am the other morning!?! Can't sleep for longer than half an hour at a time either so exhausted is my middle name. But I'm so pleased to be feeling this way as I'm hoping it means all is well and this one's a fighter.

Is anybody else craving yet? Fruit and nachos with eally hot chillis... but when I get them I don't want them anymore!


----------



## Chilli

ugh - not all together, that sounds disgusting!


----------



## foxforce

:wave:

Hi everyone :flower:

Popping in as Lucy mentioned you all in this thread, I got my bfp yesterday @10 dpo AF due Thurs. Very nervous about it all but very cautiously happy! My edd is 1st July

Claire


----------



## Lucy1973

Welcome foxforce! Hope this is is it now for you! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Round2

Welcome Foxforce!

Oh, a July baby....that makes me feel so pregnant!!


----------



## foxforce

Thanks guys I'm hoping and praying this is it too! 

Round2 thats great as you should be feeling very pregnant by now lol

I see from both of your feelings you are sick? not great huh are you actually vomitting?
I'm feeling very lightheaded/dizzy tody as well as nausea and backache.


----------



## Tulip

Sassy! I wondered if you had two in there, after that very early 3+! Wonderful!

Congratulations and welcome to PAL Claire!

Sticky :dust: all round xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Ahh Claire, it will only get worse for you now.....I am just beginning to be able to eat a little more, am very dehydrated, doc has prescribed lots of lucozade sport! Roll on 2nd tri for all! :happydance:


----------



## Chilli

Sassy - i must've missed the whole twins thing - great news!

Welcome foxforce!

I'm feeling far too well today and getting very paranoid that my symptoms are dropping off like they did last time before I my LOs heart stopped. boobs not really sore, nausea is minimal and I'm always tired anyway... hope i'm just being a drama queen


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Got a faint :bfp: today at 12DPO so tentatively dipping my toe in the water here. Will be doing more test to confrim in the comming days but trying to be brave and believe it could happen!! IF this is my :bfp: then i will be due 1st July.

So hello all and really hoping to join you properly soon xxx


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Razcox you have same date as me....great to have you here! :dance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Razcox, a faint is def a BFP!! Great news! :happydance:

Sassy, missed that post...twins really? Wow! :flower:

Chilli, sorry you are worrying.....hope you feel really crap again soon! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Welcome Razcox, congrats!

Congrats on the twins Sassy!

Chilli - I know it's hard but try not to worry. When I was pregnant with my DD, I hardly had any symptoms at all. My 2nd pregnancy I had the terrible morning sickness up until 10 weeks and the baby had died at 8 weeks.


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for your support girls. Not been helped by almighty cock up at hospital re ultrasound for next week - now sorted as finally found someone willing to listen and actually help - scan booked for 11.40 next thursday (not tomorrow!) Was liking the previous time of 9.40 as not so much time to fret and probably pass out with fear, but will busy myself trying to get there by train - that should be a challenge!

Welcome to the ride Raz (except everyone else seems much calmer here than me!)


----------



## jaimad

Im due July 4th! Just found out today we are pregnant after losing our baby girl at 22 weeks in July.


----------



## foxforce

Hi Jaima :wave:
Congratulations :yipee: good to have you here! :flower: How you feeling?


How's everyone else today? I'm less dizzy and nauseous .... did another ic test today and got a strong line so was reassurring! (that's 4 tests so far :blush: )


----------



## Round2

Hi Jaima....welcome!

Don't worry Foxforce....I did tests for weeks after. I still get the urge every once!! Glad to hear you're getting some symtoms already - that's a great sign.

I'm actually having an ok day with MS. I just ate some veggies for the first time a week! I'm sure the bus ride home tonight will have me regretting it. Oh well, it's good for spud!!


----------



## foxforce

Yes Round I'm appreciating all the symptoms I can get which is quite a few now and has been from just after O'ing. Neck pain is the worse today!

Good you got some veggies in you also as need all the goodness you can get for lil bean!


----------



## jaimad

Hello Foxforce & Round2!

I am feeling good today. Just nervous about all of it. I am fixing to call the dr to set up an appointment. I will have to have betas drawn for about a week and then I am sure I will be considered high risk for the entire pregnancy. So that means many scans and other things. I am ok with it though.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry girls, here's my journal updat from Tuesday:-

Ok so it's GOOD news for now but not as AMAZING as we so badly hoped!!

She done a normal scan first and found the sac straight away but she said she couldn't see it proberly so I had to have a vaginal scan (lovely)!! Poor Danny was as white as I ghost, both of our hearts sank and we thought here we go again!!!

Anyway she started scanning and doing the measurements etc, she said "are you 100% sure of my dates", I said "no as I have no idea when I ovulated last month"! So she carried on scanning then finally turned the screen to show us, 1 sac measuring 6 weeks 1 day with yolk sac seen, THEN she said here's the 2nd sac measuring 6 weeks also with yolk sac seen!! I started to get teary and she said "what's wrong you look upset", I told her I just thought we would see a heartbeat as my levels are so high, she told me that everything as it stands look's textbook perfect and she see's no reason what so ever that things are not going to work out! 

After I got dressed she told me that we should be happy with the news, the sac's look perfectly healthy and she booked us another scan for 2 weeks time. She explained my levels are so high because the pregnancy as it stand's at the moment is TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow that must have been quite a surprise Sassy! :hugs:

Chilli, I am only calm on the outside, I am crapping it until the 12 week scan...:wacko: How you feel now?

Welcome Jaima, hope all goes well this time round. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It was a massive surprise Lucy but I've been being sick 10times+ per day and twins run in my family so kinda had a feeling! Soooo scared for my next scan.xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Yeah, scans are pretty scary for us now....just think of Christmas when we will be in 2nd tri and hopefully getting on just fine! :hugs:

I am feeling so ill still, it is reassuring though pretty horrible. :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Another IC this morning with a thicker and darker line so it looking good that i am going to join you :happydance:

Will call the doctors next week and see about arranging an early scan as the EPU said last time they will scan be early. I am like you ladies though and scanning terrifies me no end, not had a scan yet and it be good news but i am sure that will change with this one. 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Lucy1973

Yay for the dark line razcox! Hope you get a good scan...when will you go? :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Will go to the doctors either next week or the week after depending on when they can fit me in and ask them about it then. I am guessing it will be around the 8 week mark.


----------



## Lucy1973

I hope you will get to see something great at your scan, it will be nerve wracking, but you will be over the moon when you get to see a heart beat....sometimes the PMA is hard, but its the only way after what we have been through. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Hey Jaima - glad to hear you news.

Sassy that's so cool - you lucky girl!

Well after lying awake all night worrying I fell dreadful today but not sure if just because so tired. One boob is still quite sore and other is if I prod it hard enough. Think the nausea is back a bit. My lovely accupuncturist made me cry this morning by being so lovely and kind. Getting a few cramps but very minimal so not overly concerned - please be ok LO


----------



## ornahayes

Hi ladies,

I have been put back a whole 2 days following my emergency scan lol. We saw Chip's little heart beating away was truely amazing and such a relief. And following a stern telling off from us both, hopefully Chip will stay put. 

The nausea kicked in last night in Asda of all places really thought I'd have to leave my basket and run to the loo - but in a strange way it's a relief. My poor boobs are agony too - walking down the road this morning and they were jiggling away causing nothing but discomfort - I need better bras methinks lol.

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## Round2

Ornahayes - Glad to hear everything is okay.

I'm having my worst day yet with morning sickness and I'm so busy at work. I'm not sure how I'm going to survive this day. AND I swear....every single person in my office is eating a curry dish for lunch....it's making me gag everytime I breathe.

Oh well, I guess I better not complain too much....I got what I asked for!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Round2, I am in my 3rd week off work. Because I got too dehydrated I made myself ill, and can't do much except lie down...make sure you drink loads of water so you don't get in that state! I know what you mean, while we feel sick we are reassured, but at the same time its not nice. :flower:

Glad everything went ok ornahayes :hugs:

Chilli, glad you have the sore bbs and nausea :hugs:

I got my 12 week scan date already, can't believe it, just pray the bean will still be alive then....its 2 weeks today, I know I should feel almost there now, but I am till paranoid and afraid, I guess thats normal. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs::kiss:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,

sorry i haven't been on for a while but i have been battling with a chest infection which has me on antibiotics (scary) for the last week. I seem to be doing better now but we'll see how i go. Unfortunatley a nasty side affect of the antibiotics is a YI but doctor doesn't want me to have any over the counter medication for it righht now so very uncomfortable.:blush:

I'm also struggling to stay up past 9 most nights. i feel exausted most nights and i dont think the low iron levels are helping much either. 

How is everyone else feeling? Also i finally upadted the front page so jusst let me know if these is something you woul like tracked on there is i haven't put it up


----------



## Razcox

Aussie and lucy - Sorry you have both been under the weather and hope things ease of a wee bit for you.

Lucy - I know what you mean about the scan the thought of going into that room again terrifies me, it must be nice to have the opposite feeling towards scans! I am sure everything is going to be fine for you though and you will get to see your lovely lively baby xx

AFM - Rough as a bears backside this morning and felt really sicky when i woke up. Now an hour later i am starving so might have to go raid the kitchen. Got really bad heart burn as well something i only ever get when i am up the duff.


----------



## Lucy1973

Aussie hope you feel better soon. :flower:

Razcox, oh dear you are feeling bad already....it will only get worse! I hope you will get your first good scan experience soon...:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Thanks lucy! I tend to get the sickness early but it stays the same and i am never really sick i just feel awful. Of course every pregnacy is different . . . 

How are you feeling?


----------



## foxforce

Thanks aussie and hi :wave: 

Hope your feeling much better now than what you were? Tiredness is a good sign. 
My tiredness worn off yesterday but not sure if thats because I did absolutely nothing as was taking it really easy after my spotting day before.

Just feeling heartburn and back pain mainly this morning, need to get some cereal to settle the heartburn. I have odd twinge/pulling from behind my belly button like pulling on my piercing lol


----------



## Lucy1973

Razcox - I am beginning to eat a bit more now, but still really weak and pathetic! Hoping I can go back to work after half term. I wasn't sick either, just completely went off food! :wacko::flower:

Foxforce - Sometimes your body is telling you to take it easy, although that's hard when you have to work. Heartburn was one of my first symptoms, and the twingy pullings, they don't stop! Hope you are ok today. :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hi Lucy :wave: 

I am just trying as much as I can to take it easy, it's really hard, I'm not at work so easier than some. Going to do another test soon as I feel this need to pee and hopefully the line will be more defined! How's you?

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## foxforce

So I did another test and the line is probably as strong as yesterday, definately not faded at all, infact maybe a tiny bit darker.... so that's promising. Tomorrow's test should be darker right? :shrug:

Think I'll ask dr to do a blood test on monday to further reassure me.

He's a pic what do you think? Top is today's test:
 



Attached Files:







Tesco test 2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucy1973

Foxforce, the latest test is def darker and more defined than the day before, looking good! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Sorry to hear that a couple of you have been sick, but boy is it worth it in the end?!!? Hope your pgs get easier.

Fox - relax... you are defo pg! Yipee

Scans...urggh... dreading each and every one, but amazing that one of us has a date for a 12 weeker already - fly time, fly!

AFM:I'm starving today so just hoping my symptoms have changed rather than disappeared all together. I told my best friend today and she was lovely and hugged me while I sobbed about being so worried about thursday - great friends are invaluable but I'm being very selective about who I tell, some'll have to work it out for themselves! Is anybody else loosening their belt already?


----------



## Round2

Those tests look great Foxforce. I'm certain that you have nothing to worry about. The bleed that you had sounds exactly the same as what I had. I freaked out and kept doing tests everyday - they gradually got darker too.

I find time is actully going by relatively fast. I can't believe that I'm going into my 9th week. I have another u/s next Thursday, then I'll be past where I got last time. Hopefully I can relax then.

I'm trying to be selective about who I tell too. I just find it so hard when people come right out and ask me if I'm preggo. Usually I deny it right away, but then they always say 'ya right'. I guess I'm a really bad liar. DH doesn't understand!!


----------



## ornahayes

Round2 - I've been lucky and am only getting nausea but some smells really make me want to leave a room.

Lucy - I can understand your worry, but we've got to be positive (easier said than done I know!) 

Aussie - hope you feel better soon!! 

Foxforce - know what you mean about tiredness I've just woken up after a 2 hour nap!! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Ornahayes, you are right, I am trying to be positive now, and agree, smells are the worst! :flower:


Chilli, I can't do up some of my trousers now....my tummy has suddenly popped out a bit...I hope you get a great scan this week...:hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok today :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Wow girls, your pregnancies are going so fast - Summer Babies almost in second tri already, that is fantastic! Hope you're all OK and not suffering too bad xx


----------



## cutelou101

:hi: can i join please? If all goes well I'm due 30th May. had early scan at 6 weeks and saw HB and have private 9 week scan on Monday, getting very scared!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! 

Foxforce - those tests are defo getting darker :happydance: so try to relax hun. Its so hard i know but we have to try :hugs:

On that note i did my digi today and got this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0006.jpg

Would have been happier if it said 2-3 but i guess i am only 4+1 so its about right. I have another digi to do at around 5+3/4 to get my 3+ and some more IC to do next week to make sure my levels are going up. I know i can stop POAS now but it helps to reassure me and i find up until 7 weeks the hardest to get through. 

Oh and welcome cute and congrates on the HB!! Is that your horse in your piccy? he/she is lovey xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Razcox, the test sounds about right...good news! :happydance:

Welcome cutelou, congrats on scan, good luck Monday :flower:


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies :wave:

Thanks for all the positive posts, not much in the way of symptoms today others than the neck pain. I am quite relaxed really just have a check on the loo roll everytime I go :winkwink:

Hi Lou :wave: welcome & great news on your scan fantastic you heard HB

Raz - 7 weeks will be my tough week also, so I'll poas up until then, will be again later with my tesco cheapies to see how that line is doing! I'm saving my last cb digi for the 3+ too!

Chilli - not so bloated up yet, this time last time I was very bloated but had just had holiday too so that could have been holiday eating :blush: making the most of my new skinny jeans I bought 2 weeks ago!

Round - Fx it's the same as you, it'll will reassure me seeing the lines darkerning :thumbup:

Hope you all have a great weekend, we're heading to my parents for dinner this afternoon.

Take care xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Lol Foxforce, make the most of those skinny jeans, they probably won't last long! :flower:


----------



## stay.positive

Can I join you guys? I have been lurking but it looks like this pregnancy is moving ahead, despite spotting for the last week. If all goes well I will be due about June 24. Dates are a bit uncertain as I conceived right after mc without af. I've had my betas checked and they are doubling and I should be able to have a scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## foxforce

Hi :wave: stay.positive

Nice to have you here :hugs: All good signs with your betas! :thumbup:

Congrats on ur pregnancy! :dance:


----------



## ornahayes

Congrats to our two new ladies!! 

I'm off on holiday tomorrow to Germany for 4 days - that should keep my mind off things a bit - just hoping the nausea doesn't getting any worse! I shall check in on Friday when we're back. Keep positive and hope all scans in the meantime go well and HCG levels keep increasing. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Have a good trip Orna, is it work or a hol? 

Hi and welcome stay positive :wave:

Hi how are you doing Foxie? :friends:


----------



## ornahayes

Thanks Lucy - it's pleasure all the way. Was booked as a pick us up after the mc - it's now become an opportunity to keep our minds off things lol. :hugs:


----------



## stay.positive

Have a great trip Lorna!


----------



## Razcox

Have a good trip Lorna, will be great to get away for a few days and take your mind off everything x


----------



## Chilli

Hello to the new girls and congrats to you!:thumbup:

Skinny jeans - no way, I'm ok if vertical! But no bending and muffin top defo starting.:blush:

Smells? Yesterday in supermarket queue was a bit hungry anyway which didn't help, next to a very smelly man!!!! Eugh, you've never seen anyone pack their shopping so fast - it flew into the trolley as I was trying not to breath!

Bon voyage Lorna - my linguistic ability doesn't stretch to german!

My computer has a virus - woke up to porn all over it this monring - didn't do much for MS! Anyhow, great timing, will now have to take it in to be checked at work and be without just as I lead up to scan on Thursday... I need you guys:wacko:


----------



## foxforce

Hope you have fab time in Germany Orna! 

I'm ok today Lucy trying to stay positive and take it easy, had a bit more brown spotting yesterday which set me off again after remaining calm. 

GP this am which was zero point other than filling out mat exemp form. Wasn't aware of MC in July although I saw him when it started :growlmad: I told him about my bit of bleeding and brown spotting he just said too early to go to EPU, I asked for a blood test, he laughed! :growlmad: and said no he couldn't. 
So I rang EPU for some advice and she assured me that I should not worry try relax take it easy, I should stop testing, wait until I am 7 weeks and get Dr to refer me for early scan. . . . . Consider myself told off :shrug:

How's everyone else today? Raz have you been to see Dr, hope your visit was more positive than mine!!


----------



## Razcox

Sorry about the doctors trip, i dont expect much from my lots so will be unlikely to be dissapointed LOL. Not been able to get an appointment until thursday at 5:30pm so will give an update then . .


----------



## Lucy1973

I do find it interesting Foxie, that alot of the girls from the US on here after on miscarriage get their bloods done straight away to check rising levels in the next pregnancy, and also early scans without question. While over here you can have 2 MC's and most doctors just tell you to chill, you are not high risk and they will do nothing. 

Doctor's approach things in a very clinical way sometimes and don't realise we need alot more reassurance. I had to self refer myself to see the early pregnancy counsellor, otherwise I had no hope of an early scan. Sorry just my little rant there....:blush:

Anyway Claire, I have had light brown spotting on and off during this whole pregnancy and the midwife said it is normal, so who knows what that is :shrug: But try not to worry, as hard as it is! :hugs: It is bad your MC wasn't recorded though. 

Chilli, big hugs for Thursday that all will be fine, and round2 you are this week too...:hugs:

Have fun away orna :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies :) Please may I be added to the list?

I've just found out I'm pregnant again after 1 molar pregnancy loss in early 2009 and an early MC in July 2010.

My Edd is 7th July, until I go for a scan in a couple of weeks :) xx


----------



## foxforce

Raz - Yes don't get your hopes up but you never know you may be suprised and actually get some support! 

Lucy - I'm totally there with you on the tests that others seem to get in US and some places here in UK, there is no consistency :growlmad: 
Even there nurse at epu laughed which upset me! There is no sympathy for what you are going through, clearly doesn't understand, being a epu nurse you would think she would be more sympathetic!

I don't feel too bad really - brought myself round as it hasn't been anything major in spotting just would be nice to have the reassurance regardless of how much it may cost!

Gl for your scan Chilli and for your puter to be fixed! 

Hi Dan :wave: great you have your scan nice and early


----------



## Round2

Hi Everyone...seems our little group has grown quite a bit in last few days. Welcome everybody.

Firefox - I can't believe your doctors are refusing to do anything for you. My doctor scanned me at 4w5d, all I saw was the gestational sac - but it made me feel better. It amazes me how different everyone's health care system is. You ladies in the UK seem to have it the worst.

I'm finally starting to have moments of relief from my MS. The mornings don't seem too bad anymore, I just start getting sick around noon now. I keep worrying because my symptoms seem to be decreasing a bit. I have a scan on Thursday morning - I just wish it was Thursday already. I need to get this over with.


----------



## foxforce

Hi Round 

Yes it's really frustrating is our healthcare system as I have read others who have been scanned at this early stage and just to know its all in the right place and just is there!

Great your having some rest in your MS., it must be awful, I just have the nausea at the moment when I become hungry.

Good luck for thursday can't wait to see a pic :D


----------



## Patience81

Can I please join?

I'm 29, from London and my EDD is 16th June so 6.4 today. Had a miscarriage in Jan at 5.5 weeks so feeling a bit calmer now that I've got past that point. Still freaking out like everyone else though! 

My worry is that I have had practically no MS. I know that's pretty common but my mum had it with all her pregnancies and I assumed I would get it too as I often got nauseous during my periods. Am in the ridiculous situations where I want to feel sick. 

Hope everyone else is feeling ok.


----------



## Round2

Welcome Patience........try not to worry about the MS. I had almost no MS with my DD and she was perfectly healthy. My second pregnancy I had MS from 5 weeks on and it ended with a MMC. This pregnancy my MS started around 6.5 weeks and is still going strong.


----------



## aussiettc

HI ladies,
i hope everyone is doing well. I'm not doing to bad. I'm still prity tired but thats a give having low iron levels and being pregnant. I also still haven't had any morning sickness which is great but at the same time it can be reassuring having it as well.

The only problem i have at the moment is not being able to gett rid of this chest infection. I've already had one round of antibiotic but it doesnt seem to be going anywhere. I'll have another chat to the doctor when i'm back there in November but i'm not to keen to go on another lot of antibiotics though. oh well only a fews weeks untill i'm in 2nd tri and i'ld feel more comfortabble having another round of antibiotics.

Hope everyone is having everything they need to feel commfortable and secure in their pregnancy as i do right now.:thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Aussie - Sorry to hear about your chest infection, hope the doctors wil be able to help get it shifted for you xx

Hey and welcome Patience, i dont have any MS either and didnt with the other pregnacy just a queasy tummy most days. Its mad isnt it to be wishing to feel sick!

Well i decided to POAS to help and reasure me and because i have an addiction :dohh: It has helped alot though and i am really starting to think this coud be the one :happydance: Here is my lovely 2-3 at 4+4

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0008.jpg


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Racox that is great, exactly what it should say! :happydance:

Hope you get rid of the chest infection Aussie :flower:

Hi patience! :wave: Some people don't get morning sickness so try not to worry. :hugs:

I am semi eating again which is making me feel a lot better thank goodness, I seem to have stopped losing weight too now, it is so nice to want to eat food again! I still feel really sick sometimes, but it has gone off a lot, boy I missed food! :munch::pizza::icecream:

Hope everyone is feeling ok today, thinking of round 2 and chilli with scans Thursday :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Round2

Oh Lucy - you're still sick? Ughh, I was hoping to hear that it would subside by now. I'm glad to hear that it's getting better though.

I always loose weight in the first tri too. I think it's because I stop drinking wine!!!

Razcox - beautiful digi! Are you ready to stop POAS yet????? I think it's real now!

I'm feeling quite out of it today. Yesterday I had my worst day yet with MS so I decided to take my Declectin as perscribed by my doctor. It's taking the edge off this sickness, but oh boy the side affects are crazy. I couldn't fall asleep last night and I read this morning that is a side affect. Once I did fall asleep, I woke up feeling like I was drunk. I get the spins everytime I move my head to fast and I'm falling asleep at my desk. Not sure what is worse!

Is anyone else taking Diclectin? Do the side affects wear off? I read they are suppose to, but I have no idea how long it takes.


----------



## BabyPatel

Hello All, 
I would love to join this thread! I am due July 2nd :) Got my bfp on Oct. 23rd and is my first pregnancy.


----------



## Lucy1973

Round2 that sounds awful! I take my hat off to you that you are still able to work! 
I am gradually eating a bit more, my tummy has popped out, and I have gone up 2 cup sizes, which is cool actually cos I never had much! :happydance:
My friend took meds for sickness and said it made her fall asleep at work too. :sleep:

Hi baby patel, welcome! :flower:


----------



## Patience81

Morning ladies.
I hope everyone is feeling ok, especially those with MS. 
I have my doctors appt this morning and am going to ask for an early scan. Wish me luck!
Re boobs: Mine have gone up a cup size too but feeling really sore much to OH's dismay.


----------



## cutelou101

Morning Ladies, hope you are all well 

Racox thats great on the digi! spot on! x Yep he is my horse (pics changed now), thank you, he is very cute and quiet happy i think that he is getting some more rest these days!

Lucy so glad to hear your able to eat again, even a little bit

Round2 that sounds terrible, i wasn't given anything for my MS so not much help there sorry x

Patience good luck at the doctor

Welcome baby

Scan went well on Monday, measuring dead on for my dates. Now have NHS scan on 16th Nov. My boobs have too gone up cup size, and i'm sure they have grown again!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Ladies
Just found this thread. I had a m/c at 10wks 3 days in Aug this year. And just last week i got my bfp at 3wks 5 days!!

So i have been doing well resisting the nerves about being preggers again, until this morn. I decided to use my last FRER to see how much darker the line looked than last week. It doesn't!!! It's just the same!!! And, i felt really sick last week, and now hardly any. Am really panicking now! I owuld be less worried about the sickness as i know symptoms come and go, but i really thought that at 4wks4days my pink line would be darker than 3wks5days. Anyone had this happen and gone on to be fine???

Thanks!!!

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi fairy, hope everything will be all right, will your doc do blood tests? Any chance of an early scan to reassure you...sickness really does come and go...its so hard isn't it....especially the first few weeks. :hugs: Sorry I can't be any more help. 

Cutelou great scan news, is it your 12 weeks scan nov? Great pic....I didn't get a pic at my 8 week scan, guess I live in the wrong area or something. :flower:

Round 2 happy 9 weeks today! I found the sickness peaked between 9 and 10 weeks, then very slowly started to get better, only got noticeably better after 11 weeks though....but everyone is different. :flower:

Patience hope you get early scan quick. 

I can't wait to see the baby again next week, I am making myself be positive and confident, at least I will get pics THIS time, cheapo NHS! :wacko:


----------



## Fairybabe

Lucy I'm already booked in to see my GP on Tues 2nd Nov. Earliest appt i could get! So i guess i just have to calm myself down and assume all is well. easier said than done eh?! Really wish i hadn't tested this morn, it's sent me into a right tail spin.


----------



## Round2

Hi Fairybabe, welcome and congrats!! Try not to worry, maybe your urine was dilute when you tesed? Maybe your body doesn't synthesis HCG very fast? Maybe the test you used didn't have as much dye? There's LOTS of reasons not to worry!!! But I know, easier said than done. 

Thanks Lucy! I feel like I'm on the home stretch now. Only a few more weeks of MS....I HOPE!!!

Chili - How ya doing? Are you as stressed as I am about tomorrow? I've told myself that I'm going to try and relax after tomorrow's scan.

Ughhhh! My pants are getting tight already! This is ridiculous....I didn't gain any weight until at least 14 weeks last time and I didn't show until I was well over 20 weeks. I think at this rate I'm going to be a whale by 12 weeks!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Fairybabe, I think that in our situation, the best thing to do is to assume all is ok until you know it definitely isn't, otherwise we will worry the whole time and that doesn't feel good, its not easy but we are all here for you, round2 is right, there could be loads of reasons. :hugs:

Round2 good luck for tomorrow, I hope you can relax after that scan, I read that after an 8/9 week scan there is 98% everything will be fine which is great odds. I have had the odd wobble since mine, but am determined to relax after next week's 12 week scan. :wacko::flower: PS My tummy is def out a bit, didn't think it would happen so soon....can't wear any of my trousers anymore.....

Chilli, hope you can get back online soon enough to see all our good wishes to you for tomorrow, hope you can relax a bit after that! :hugs:


----------



## OKgirl

Please add me - due June 22. Yay! Good luck to all!


----------



## stay.positive

Hi Fairybabe, I agree with what the other girls have said. There are so many variables that can influence hpts! I hope you get some reassurance soon.

Welcome Okgirl. What part of BC are you in?

AFM, I think MS is starting to kick in. I feel kind of gross, especially when I haven't eaten in a while. This is what happened the last time too and I ended up gaining weight from ms instead of losing it! I wouldn't mind if I got a baby at the end but just to get fat and then have an mc really sucked! I think I just need to be more proactive this time and make sure I have healthy snacks instead of cookies or crackers etc. Does anyone else have the same experience? Any pointers?


----------



## Razcox

I know what you mean Stay.Positive (whats your name BTY? I'm Rachel) last time i got to 11 weeks and but on a good few pounds from eating stodge as thats what stopped the sicky feeling. Then at the end it was a MMC and had to go on a diet!

This time i have found plain ricecakes good for heartburn and the sicky feeling and they are low kcal which is great! I think the fact they are light, bland and carbs helps to settle the tummy.


----------



## cutelou101

Round2 good luck for tomorrow xx

Hi Fairybabe, i agree with the other ladies, there is so many things that can change the intensity of a hpt test. Hope your able to get some reasurrance soon.

Hi lucy - we ended up going private for the 9 week scan so the pics came in with the price. At our 6 week scan the NHS wouldn't give us a pic, but think they do at 12 weeks. Yep 16th nov would be 12+2. Just need to chill out for another 2 and half weeks! What day is your 12 week scan? 

Welcome okhirl

Good luck tomorrow chilli xx

afm been over mother in laws today as MS was so bad i just needed company to keep my mind off it a bit. She did me a lovely dinner, which i ate half of, and has stayed down for now......


----------



## Chilli

Hi girls, I'm back just in time.

Oh God Round2 I'm terrified! Can't begin to say but I guess you know exactly how it feels!!?? I'm fat as a very fat thing but I think that's cos I'm eating so much!

Sorry Lucy I know you're having the opposite problem, but I get nausea if I stop eating so I have to keep eating - thanks for your wishes for tom.

I don't know about meds for MS but I do know I only sleep about 4 hours a night when pg, insomnia seems to be a symptom of pg for me.

Anyhow, hopefully back with some nice pics tomorrow!


----------



## stay.positive

Razcox said:


> I know what you mean Stay.Positive (whats your name BTY? I'm Rachel) last time i got to 11 weeks and but on a good few pounds from eating stodge as thats what stopped the sicky feeling. Then at the end it was a MMC and had to go on a diet!
> 
> This time i have found plain ricecakes good for heartburn and the sicky feeling and they are low kcal which is great! I think the fact they are light, bland and carbs helps to settle the tummy.

Thanks so much for the tips Rachel. My name is Florine.


----------



## Lucy1973

Cutelou I have my 12 week scan next Thursday, should be 12 plus 3 by then. I can get 5 pics for £5 apparently. Can't wait to get it over with! 

Can't wait to see pics and hear news from round2 and chilli...:hugs:


----------



## Patience81

Welcome to the new girls and good luck to Round2 and chilli! Hope it all goes well and you get some reassurance. 

I have finally taken the plunge and booked a scan for next wed when I;ll be almost 8 weeks. I also heard that if you see a heartbeat at 8 weeks then chances of MC go down to about 2%. 

Lucy - you;re so nearly there.. how exciting!


----------



## Lucy1973

Great, another scan....hope all goes well patience, well 2% is good odds...:flower:

I can't believe I am nearly there, its been such a long 2 months! Can't wait until we are all there! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks ladies. I got myself in a right old state today. I thought i was doing well at keeping the fear of another m/c at bay, clearly not! But hopefully this will be my one big wobble. I'll take comfort from the fact that my boobs are on the up and there's no sign of spotting/bleeding. I think i'm not going to think of the idea of getting through the next 8 weeks, i might just set smaller goals, like getting as far as my doc appt next tues, then bloods (if the nhs complies) then a scan. You are right Lucy, we have got to stay calm!

Great to see so many of you getting towards end of first tri and with scans coming up. Look forward to seeing lots of good scan news in the coming two weeks!

Night all.

Fairy xx


----------



## foxforce

Morning everyone

Ooh I am so groggy today, eyes are sore and heavy, stuffy left nostril!! Need to motivate myself but really can't be bothered lol

How are you all?
Hopefully remaining calm and confident! :thumbup:

Raz - Good luck @ Dr's today


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Claire, know just how you feel, I have no idea how I will cope with work next week...plus side I just did some hoovering, first hoursework in 6 weeks....yes we been living in a pig sty! :blush:

Raz how was the docs? :flower:

Chilli and round2, waiting to hear how you got on at the scans...:coffee::hugs:


----------



## McStars

Hi all :wave: Can I join? I am 4 +2 due July 6th! I have my first doc appointment on Nov 16, it seems so far away!

I hope everyone is doing well! So far I am good and tired and my back feels broken :dohh: but I don't mind at all!


----------



## Chilli

Bad news for me today I'm afraid girls - am beyond dispair - hope all of you go on to enjoy the joy of taking your babies home in your arms


----------



## stay.positive

Oh Chilli, I am so sorry to hear this! :hug: Take care of yourself.


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh Chilli, hugs...

think i'll be joining you tho...temp has dropped, spotting and now cheapie test is negative. Bloods tomorrow. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Chilli

hope not fairy


----------



## Round2

Chilli said:


> Bad news for me today I'm afraid girls - am beyond dispair - hope all of you go on to enjoy the joy of taking your babies home in your arms


Same here. Good luck girls.


----------



## stay.positive

I am so sad to hear this. I really feel for what all three of you are going through. I hope you can reach out to your friends and family for support. My heart goes out to you.:hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Oh girls i'm devistated for you :hug: hope you have the support you need.:cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

I am so sad for all of you, I was so hoping for good news today...I hope you will get the support you need at this time, it's just heart breaking! :cry::hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, can I join? :flower: I guess I'm tentatively here at the moment as I just got my bfp this morning.

I haven't had a period since August (haven't had one normal cycle since my mc in May) so my doctor is having me book an early ultrasound to see what my dates are. I'm also glad to get that early reassurance that things are going well. Hopefully, I don't have to wait too long for the ultrasound as my gp is waiting to refer me to my obstetrician until the results come back.

Assuming I'm 4 weeks I will be having a July baby. I have really good vibes about this one and am only letting in positive thoughts (though it's really, really hard and it's barely been 12 hours:dohh:)


----------



## Razcox

Oh no i am so sorry for you ladies i just dont know what to say! Hug :hug: to all of you and hope you get the support you need xxx


----------



## cutelou101

I'm so sad for you ladies. Big :hugs: and i hope you get all the support you need xxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Massive cyber :hugs: girls.
I came on here after reading about Fairybabe and Chilli on TTCAL. Can't believe Round2 is suffering aswell!:cry: Life is so bloody cruel!:growlmad:

I feel kinda insensitive asking Aussie to add me now....:nope:


----------



## ornahayes

Chilli, Fairy and Round - can't believe your news. If you need to shout, scream, cry we're here for you. Massive :hugs: Why is life so unfair. xxxxx

Welcome to our new ladies. xxx


----------



## foxforce

Chilli, Fairy & Round :hugs: :hugs: So so sorry for you all :cry: ..... I'm so devastated for you, take good care of yourselves :hugs: 



Hi :wave: Mcstars good to see you here :hug:

Hi :wave: Starry congrats and H&H 8mths!


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for all your wishes girls - I'm doing ok considering, head is still above the water so far! I will keep trying and I will get my baby - best of luck to you all, let's hope that's all the bad luck done with!


----------



## hoping:)

I am so sorry Chilli, Fairybabe, and Round2:hugs: We will all get our happy endings someday. take care


----------



## Patience81

so sorry for you girls. Thinking of you.
Hope to see you back here when you are ready.


----------



## jessica716

I'm due May 25th :dance: xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Jessica welcome, hope everything goes well for you. :flower:

How is everyone doing this week? 

:hugs: to round2, fairybabe, hoping and chilli :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls just quickly poping in to sya hi. I have an appointment with the doctor on thrusday for a check up. I'm in bed ill at the moment with a bad chest infection so i'll update the front page later on.


----------



## stay.positive

I have a scan tomorrow after weeks of spotting. Wish me luck!


----------



## McStars

Hey, good luck staypositive! I hope everything is perfect! :thumbup:

I hope you feel better soon aussiettc!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, stay.positive!


----------



## cutelou101

Good luck today stay positive :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon aussiettc :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

good luck today stay positive will be keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx

How is everyone today? I am quite pleased with my self as i have not POAS since sunday and before that had no POAS since the wednesday :happydance: Only got 2 days to go until the 6 weeks milestone as well which is great and one small hurdle out the way.


----------



## foxforce

Best of Luck Stay.positive :hugs:

Really hope you get better soon Aussie, you have been ill a long time :hugs:

I'm feeling the same Raz about next week but it will be a hard week for me as I mc at the end of that week last time, anyway staying positive! 

I have one more frer left but I'm not going to use feel happy since getting the 3+ on the digi last Saturday.

Feel bit crappy again today but I don't mind, just can't get much done, I'm getting short of breath when I start to do anything I'm ok with washing up though! lol


----------



## Razcox

I find it hardest from about 5 weeks until 6 weeks as i lost the 1st one at 6 weeks, also after this point i know they are more willing to scan if things are getting a bit odd.


----------



## foxforce

Yes we are going to have to try and distract ourselves as much as possible and stay positive. 
My symptoms are worse this time, how about your's?
That to me is more reassuring!


----------



## cutelou101

I'm feeling the same this week too raz, started bleeding 10+5, so bit on edge this week, but just keep thinking positive! 

Great news on the 3+ fox! I stopped POAS when i got that too xxx Mine are worst this time too, which i find reasurring. I just feel more 'pregnant'.


----------



## Razcox

Well my symptoms are worse then when i MCed at 6 weeks and i never got a 3+ with that one which is great. They are about the same as the MMC i had so far but then everything was going great until 11 weeks. But i am not going to think about that! I am going for small milestones like 6 weeks then the doctors again next week, then the scan at 8 weeks.


----------



## foxforce

Yes just day by day is good, I think if we get scan at 7/8 weeks and see hb that will will be a big milestone!

Cutelou yes feeling more pregnant by the symptoms :D Stay positive hun this week is a big milestone for you


----------



## Mummytofour

Symptoms are sounding good girls!:thumbup:

AFM I have no symptoms whatsoever apart from sore bbs in the evening alongwith serious bloating!:blush:

I was really sick with my girls but felt great with my boy, so I'm not freaking out too much yet!
Ha...who am I kidding....I'm terrified!!!:haha:

Like you girls say though...one day at a time.....

My booking app is 09/11. When do you all have yours?


----------



## McStars

Thats right! Everyone just stay positive! :thumbup: I am trying to not let it totally consume me! Last time I started spotting brown 2 days after I found out and it just got worse and worse and lasted forever :cry: So far I have not had ANY bleeding! yay! But I still check CONSTANTLY. I had bleeding with my son too so I was a little less worried about it when it started last time :dohh:

It's seems like time is moving slow, I will be 6+6 on 9/16 when i get my scan and praying that everything is okay! Oh yeah, I too have a lot more symptoms than last time! My boobs are very painful, nausea, and im exhausted, overall feeling like crap! I have to take a nap in the middle of the day to keep up with my 22 month old boy! 
Foxforce how far will you be when you get your scan?


----------



## foxforce

Well I haven't got my booking in appointment with mw yet, although I have spoken to her last week when she rang to inform me that she was booking me a scan for next week I should be end of 6th week maybe into 7th week, still waiting for appointment to come through I wish it would come!
I got my dating scan date through yesterday for Friday 17th December - I will be 12 weeks to the day!

I have eased off alot on the whole knicker checking thing, I am still checking on every toilet though :blush:

Not easy Mcstars with your lil 'un I can imagine, in contrast my hyper doggie has been very chilled and loving with me :awww: better than him pestering me to play like he would normally!


----------



## ornahayes

Hi ya ladies,

Glad to hear the symptoms are kicking in. I now have nausea from about 2pm until I go to bed when I feel like I'm going to vom at any min lol. I still have the light brown spotting since I ended up at a&e. They said they couldn't see any bleeding so am hoping that it's just the normal for me.

Have the hospital on Thurs although I'm not really sure what this appointment is for - am hoping they will do a scan but guess I will just have to wait and see. 

FX for us all xxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I wish I had a mini-milestone. I had a spontaneous miscarriage at 12 weeks (as far as we can tell...didn't make it to the ultrasound) so I'm trying not even to think about that. I might as well be waiting for the second trimester. So I'm trying to think...."can't wait for Christmas Eve" (that's when I'll be 12 weeks) and "I can't wait for New Years" as that is when I will officially be in the Second Trimester. Also, those are just really fun holidays. ;) And all my friends from abroad will be coming home and we can just hang out and enjoy life.

I do have an early scan next week but I don't think it will show much. According to my LMP I should be nearly 11 weeks by now but I didn't get a BFP until last week and I'm pretty sure I got my usual ov symptoms two weeks ago. But my doctor loves the LMP so I'm going for an ultrasound to confirm my dates. I'm hoping to be 11 weeks but realistically I'll be just under 6 by then. Either way, I'm using it as a marker and something to shoot for in the short term.


----------



## stay.positive

Scan today was positive. Everything is in the right place, my dates are right and we saw a tiny flickering of a heartbeat! The Dr was not able to determine why I have been spotting though. :shrug: I don't quite feel relieved yet because I know we're not out of the woods, but this was a good step!


----------



## foxforce

Good news stay.positive great you saw the hb too! definate good step :thumbup: 
Have you got a scan for around 8-12 weeks?


----------



## Razcox

Great news about the HB, i know there is still a way to go yet but you have to enjoy the small victories xxx :happydance:


----------



## Patience81

~Hi All - I have been out of things a bit this week as have been freaking out about my upcoming scan this evening. Cant wait to know one way or another. My OH is trying to get me to be positive but my hormones are all over the place so its hard to be rational!
Im hoping it will all be fine and I;ll see a heartbeat and then be able to relax. It was just a tough week last week with so many having bad news at their scans. Sorry if I;m putting a downer on things - I just needed to vent.


----------



## McStars

thats great news staypositive!

Patience81 I hope all is well at your scan today, will be looking forward to hearing good news! :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is doing well today. I am feeling much better and am having a day of shopping while my son is at his little school thing today!


----------



## foxforce

Yep I'm better today, less nauseous.....just about to go shopping for a dress for the wedding I have on Saturday seen as the dress I have no longer fits due to my BBS increase in size :dohh: 
Really not in the mood for trying dresses on but needs must! 

Hope you enjoy your shopping Mcstars x

Good luck Patience at your scan x


----------



## Patience81

Scan went well. Saw and heard heartbeat and was put forward 3 days to 8+2. Am very very happy and relieved. 
GL to all the ladies with upcoming scans.


----------



## Razcox

Patience81 said:


> Scan went well. Saw and heard heartbeat and was put forward 3 days to 8+2. Am very very happy and relieved.
> GL to all the ladies with upcoming scans.

Thats brilliant news hun so chuffed for you xxx :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Excellent news Patience! Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Great news stay positive and patience, try and keep positive now.....it is hard though. I have my scan in just less than 2 hours....I am nervous but feeling a bit more positive than I did before the 8 week scan. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.....hope all looks good next week Starry night, however far along you end up being....


:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Razcox

Lucy1973 said:


> Great news stay positive and patience, try and keep positive now.....it is hard though. I have my scan in just less than 2 hours....I am nervous but feeling a bit more positive than I did before the 8 week scan.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.....hope all looks good next week Starry night, however far along you end up being....
> 
> 
> :hugs::kiss::flower:

Good luck at your scan Lucy let us know how you get on and dont forget a nice piccy to share xxx :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Razcox, hope all is well with you. I am just praying for good news, hope to be back on this evening with good news and maybe a pic. :flower: Its not fair how scared we all are of scans now....:wacko:


----------



## Patience81

Good luck Lucy
I also noticed AussieTTC has an appt today so good luck to you too.
I am just so relieved after yesterday's scan. Am feeling like it is real now!

Am havign a dilemma about when to tell my SIL though. She has been TTC for over 2 years now and I know that she will be happy for me but it will be tough as this will be the first grandchild for my parents so there's going to be a lot of attention. I am thinking I should tell her before telling everyone else but not sure when or how. Any ideas?


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi I had a good scan, I was so relieved! Everything looked ok. I have pics but will have to wait for OH to come home so he can scan them, don't know how. They put me forward 3 days so I have to change my ticker, I am 13 weeks tomorrow, which means I am in 2nd tri Sat....I feel so lucky and blessed this time round....I can't wait til all you girls get to this stage and we can chill out a bit! :hugs:

Patience I would tell her to prepare her I don't know whether its better to say face to face or by phone....I am sure she will be happy for you.

Hope all is well with aussie. :flower:

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## Razcox

Had a stressful day today and so scared. went to the loo in my break and had loads of brown cm when i whiped which caused a panic attack (at work) and floods of tears. Anyway really worried now as this is how my other two MCed started so really paranoid that this is it for us again esp as my CP is low and a bit open which is not good :(

Got a scan booked for sunday at 9:15 so just have to get through the next two days and we will know.


----------



## McStars

Razcox, I am so sorry. I hope all goes well and it is nothing. I will keep you in my prayers!

Lucy1973 thats great your scan went well! Phew!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

Razcox I so hope it is not the same as the last times...can't you get a scan earlier at the early pregnancy unit? Thinking of you hope its ok :hugs:


----------



## stay.positive

Hi Rachel, I hope that your brown CM is nothing to worry about. As I've said I've been having brown CM for over 2 weeks and everything is ok so far. There are lots of examples of this happening and everything being ok, so try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Raz, hoping my hardest for the best!


----------



## foxforce

:hugs::hugs: Raz in my thoughts that everything is ok for you 
Make sure your taking it real easy hun

Take good care xxx :hugs:



Lucy - good news for you hun :flower:


----------



## cutelou101

:hugs: Raz will keep fingers crossed that everything is ok. Was that the soonest EPU could see you? :hugs: Rest up and take care, will be thinking of you :hugs: xx 

Great news on the scan Lucy! xx

So please for you stay positive and patience that the scans was good news xx


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh Raz, big cyber hugs hunni! Can you not call the epu directly and request to be seen earlier? Lay it on thick about your history?

Thinking about you. <<hugs>>


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all! Lucy sorry i didnt say earlier but its great news about your scan. xxx

Sunday was the soonest they could see me and i tried ringing the EPU direct but they said i had to go through the GP. No more bleeding today and POAS as the doctors advised and still got a 3+ which has made me a bit more hopeful,


----------



## Chilli

Lucy - what a fab scan pic - I'm so pleased that things look like they're working out for you this time round.

Razcox - hang on in there - you just never know

AFM - staying surprisingly positive after events of last week - it's just a matter of time and luck!


----------



## Mummytofour

Great news on the 3+ Raz! Presumably that means that your hcg is still nice n high!
I had a really heavy red blood bleed at 6 weeks with my first. I also had wierd pains etc... That "scare" is now 10 years old!
They told me I had a slight bruise on my uterus and that was where they think the bleed came from.

Apparently the six week mark is really common to have spotting of some kind. That's what my RE/OB told me anyhow!


----------



## foxforce

Great news no more horrible stuff showing and on the 3+

Stay strong hun for you and lil bubs. 
My EPU just like yours - you have to be referred, the last time I was referred back in July it took 2 days to get appoint so I think it is because they are so busy - no help to you though :hugs:

Big :hugs:


----------



## nikkip

hiya I'm due 8 July 2011!!


----------



## MrsWez

I am due on July 12th. This is my 5th pregnancy and hopefully first child. I got my BFP on Halloween and am feeling pretty good. I am going to my OB/GYN on the 16th for an early scan and blood. I am so nervous. I really really want to be excited but I am afraid. I do have a good feeling about it. I have had no bleeding and only some cramps in the beginning. But I have a few strong symptoms.


----------



## Starry Night

nikkip said:


> hiya I'm due 8 July 2011!!

Hi! That's my due date too! Though I'm going for a scan this week to confirm dates so that could change. But for now, I'm having a July baby.


----------



## Razcox

Hey all, everything was great on the scan and little bubs is hanging on in there :happydance:

Got to see the little heart beating away as well so really happy. Not out the woods yet as its early days but its another hurdle out the way!


----------



## humblebum

That's great news! Sending sticky bean vibes your way! xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, great news Razcox, seeing a heartbeat was a real milestone for me....its good news for sure! :happydance:

Thanks Chilli, hope you are ok, you sound like you are being strong, but look after yourself ok? :hugs:

Hi to new girls and congrats :happydance: and thanks everyone, I am a very relieved girl, and am now in 2nd tri....can't believe it, it is gradually sinking in...sticky vibes for everyone :hugs:

Mrs Wez, sorry you had so many losses, hope this is your sticky one now! :hugs::flower:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies i have finally gotten around to updating the frount page so take a quick look to make sure i have it right if i've missed anything let me know.

AFM i'm still struggling with my chest infection. i seem to get better early in the week and then worse by the weekend. I think its cause i start to feel better so i do little jobs and wear myself out then it all catches up with me. I'll be glad when i finally get rid of it and now have to worry about it anymore.
I have also been busy getting ready for holidays and moving interstate. I have heaps of things to plan and get ready for both so i dont really have time to get sick on the weekends right now which is a bit annoying.
Anyway i hope everyone is well and feeling happy with their sticky little buttons


----------



## cutelou101

Great new raz, spending lots of sticky dust your way. xx

Hi Aussie, sorry to hear the chest infection is still bad, hope you feel better soon. Had a quick look at front page, think i'm missing, due 30th May xx


----------



## Mummytofour

Fantastic news Raz! Seeing that little flicker is so reasuring isn't it?

Hope you feel better soon Aussie. Sorry to hear you're feeling so rough.

Can you also add me please? I came along at a really sad time for a couple of girls and found it kinda insensitive to announce my due date when they were losing theirs, so, now hopefully is a better time!

Due date 01 July 2011.

Thanks!


----------



## phoebe

hi there, x:hi::hi:

what a lovely thread, please may i join?? i am expecting and will be due on the 2nd july. this is my 2nd pregnancy, i sadly lost on new years day this year with a mmc at around 8ws. my oh and i have been ttc for nearly 2 yrs now. i must admit the shine has been taken off this pg b/c of the last time and i keep worrying it'll happen again. for every twinge. ache or even the absence of any symptom sends me into a worry. but that said i am keeping positive and pray that this lo sticks and i get to meet him/her at the end of the pg. i have a scan booked for the 17th nov, just to check that all is well and i will approx be 8wks. so i am keeping everything crossed for that. anyway i just wanted to say again that this is a wonderful thread and i would be most grateful if i could join u lovely ladies for the ride. wishing us all happy and healthy pregnancies and lots of sticky dust.

lots of love and feel good vibes 

phoebe xxxxx
:hug::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## LunaBean

I'm due 19th July :D


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi aussie, sorry you are still ill, try and take things easy...hope you feel better soon. :flower:

By the way at the 12 week scan they put me forward so am now due May 13th, so 13 weeks and 3 days today....thanks :hugs:

Congrats to all the new girls :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Been bleeding since yesterday. Waiting for the hospital to call as I should be having an ultrasound some time today. It's only when I wipe and I have no cramps but it's definitely red mixed with clear stuff. Even had some dark red yesterday (once again, only when I wipe). But I'm not feeling good about this. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## chevelle383

:hi:some of you know me already from the TTC after loss but I thought I'd stop in here and say hello.
For those of you that dont.... We are on pregnancy #4 this year. 3 Mcs before 6+1. Wifey get diagnosed with MTHFR and factor IV Leiden clotting disorders.Wifey goes on Bloodthinners @ 4 weeks on #4 and here we are!!! 
Scan Yesterday...
 



Attached Files:







10+2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0


----------



## foxforce

Starry Night said:


> Been bleeding since yesterday. Waiting for the hospital to call as I should be having an ultrasound some time today. It's only when I wipe and I have no cramps but it's definitely red mixed with clear stuff. Even had some dark red yesterday (once again, only when I wipe). But I'm not feeling good about this. :cry::cry::cry:

Oh Starry I'm thinking of you huni :hugs: :hugs: make sure your taking it very easy ie. feet up

Have you spoken to the EPU or your doctor about getting a scan asap

Sending you lots and lots of sticky baby dust :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Had a scan today but it was inclusive as I only measured 5+0 which means it was too soon to see a fetal pole or heart beat--this does roughly match my dates based off when I got a bfp. My hcg level is in the mid 7000s....right where it should be. Seeing my gp on Thursday to schedule some follow up blood work and ultrasound. For the time being I'm taking a leave of absence from work as lying down is the only thing that stops the spotting.

My mom said she had a similar thing with her pregnancy after a miscarriage which resulted in my "baby" sister. Today she was giving me some tips on how to survive bed rest. Going to be catching up on my reading, I suppose. lol


----------



## Lucy1973

Starry night....hope everything settles down for you, take care and make sure you rest! :flower:

Hi Chevelle, welcome, great picture! Glad everything is looking good this time. :happydance: 

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Starry - great news on your hcg :thumbup: fingers crossed for you just take extra care. I hope the bleeding subsides, it is something alot of people experience and everything turns out fine, so try stay positive! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Misty

Hello girls, can I join please? :)

Isn't it terrifying? I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I'll have a read in a sec. I'm due on June 28th, I think, by my LMP. GP said June 29th and hospital said July 3rd. I'm 7+1 and even 8 weeks seems like a lifetime away!! I'm just going one day at a time.

(((((hugs))))) to everyone who needs them. I hope you are all well.

I have had 2 scans so far. One to check gestational sac was in the right place after previous ectopic. Then I had another scan yesterday after I had some red/pink spotting. We saw the heartbeat and the doctor said everything looked fine. I had some more spotting this morning and am constantly checking. At the moment, it has stopped, and I'm not in any pain. It's difficult to be positive after previous losses, but I'm trying. I just wish time would speed up!

Sending lots of love and positive vibes :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Rowan75

Hullo ladies 

I'm afraid I'm out - another mmc 

wishing everyone healthy and happy pregnancies x


----------



## MrsWez

Rowan75 said:


> Hullo ladies
> 
> I'm afraid I'm out - another mmc
> 
> wishing everyone healthy and happy pregnancies x

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry Rowan :cry::hugs:

Misty hope time speeds up a little for you, it is hard to wait to go through those milestones. :hugs:

Foxforce, how is everything? :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry, rowan. :hugs:

Welcome, Misty. :flower:

I've started to feel nauseous today but I'm not sure if it's actual morning sickness or if I had picked up a bug at the hospital. :shrug: My stomach gets pinched from time to time so that seems like 'bug' to me. Also, I've been having trouble going to the bathroom (complained at the hosptial but they didn't do anything) but felt thirsty all the time. Today I've been making up for lost time and my thirst drive is normal (well, for pregnancy) so it feels like my body is flushing something out of the system. Sticking to simple foods like plain toast and soup broth for now until I know otherwise.


----------



## Misty

Rowan,
So sorry hun. Sending gentle (((hugs))). 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Razcox

Rowan - So sorry for your loss hun xxxx :hugs:

Misty - Welcome and great news about your scans and the little HB :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Oh no so sorry Rowan :cry: :hugs: :hugs: Take care hun

Hi Misty and welcome sorry to hear your spotting, hope your taking it easy, great your scan was good :thumbup:

Starry - good plan, I find with ms that it eases after a small meal/snack or even sucking on a hard boiled sweet, I was eating cola cubes yesterday they did the trick for aa short while. Good your drinking plenty if it is a bug.

Lucy - Hi :friends: I'm good today so far thanks, having odd days where I'm awful with nausea and banging headaches, oooh and my left knee keeps crunching like it's popping out from time to time when I bend eurgh! Those soft ligaments! It really hurts at the time I nearly fall to the floor...well I have lol :haha:
How's you ? Has your ms eased off? 
I have a scan next thursday, really nervous wish time would hurry up so I can get it over with!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Fox, glad to hear you are ok, hope scan will be great and then thats another milestone.....you will be nearly 8 weeks by then! :happydance::hugs:
MS for me has almost completely gone now, such a relief...still really tired all the time....but getting better, the worst thing is the pulling of softened muscles in lower abs, even by just coughing! Midwife is coming round next week so am wondering if she will try to hear heartbeat? Oh and I am crying all the time at the drop of a hat, hormones I guess. :wacko:

Starry hope you are not coming down with a sickness :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! What the hell is going on with the bump tickers today???


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Morning all! What the hell is going on with the bump tickers today???

Hi :wave:

what's that Raz? All look fine now :shrug:

Lucy glad your ms has settled! hopefully you'll get to hear hb which will be lovely! I'm quite emotional already have been past two weeks.
I'm sure me left knee is going to pop out - such an awful feeling! 

We stopped by Pizza Hut for lunch didn't eat so much (small buffet)but feel bit sick now :(


----------



## Lucy1973

Poor you Foxie, well a few more weeks and it might start to ease off. Hope your knee doesn't pop out! :hugs:

Raz sometimes bump tickers don't load properly...:flower:


----------



## Cariadbach

Evening all,
Mind if I join you?I got my BFP today,3months after a mmc at 12weeks.
Very scared but I'm going to have a PMA and everything will be fine.
Worked out I'm due around the 24th july :)


----------



## LunaBean

Can you take my bfp out please :cry: Was due on the 19th July


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry to hear that Luna :cry::hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls 
managed to find some time to fix the front page today.
:hug: to those who need it with new losses.
I have my DS birthday tomorrow so have been prity busy these last few days. I also have a scan on tuesday that has me freaking out a bit. DH is really supportive and gets me think positive again after i have a bit of a breakdown so thats always good. I'm still sick butt seem to be managing a bit better these days.
Must go as i have washing and dishes to do.


----------



## SugarFairy

Hi ladies *waves*
I've come over to join you from TTCAL. Had a quick look at first tri and don't think I can manage it just yet. Its good to see some familiar names in here.
Going by the date of last AF I'm due July 22nd
Sticky :dust: to us all x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hi can i please join, due date of 15th June?


----------



## foxforce

LunaBean said:


> Can you take my bfp out please :cry: Was due on the 19th July

So sorry Luna :cry::hugs::hugs: You take care x

Aussie - good luck for your scan, have a good weekend, glad your feeling a bit better :thumbup:

Hi :wave: and congrats Cariad & SugarFairy & Baroness :flower:
PMA is the way to go with small goal posts along the way :D

Hope everyone is well today! 
I'm feel ok so far after a few days of constipation :blush: never had this so bad ...have to up my fruit and fluids me thinks. Didn't sleep too well last night either so be :sleep: early tonight!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope scan goes great aussie! :hugs:

Welcome to Baroness gogo, cariad and sugar fairy, hope first tri flies for you! :happydance:

Fox I feel for you, its tough the early days especially the feeling rubbish in so many ways. Hope the next few weeks fly and you will start to feel well. :kiss:

I have pretty much stopped feeling sick, still so tired, and now decided we must clean the house from top to bottom, poor OH is knackered now! Also some super mood swings now, I am scaring myself and people at work lol. :blush: 
Have to do up trousers with elastic bands and hide under baggy tops now too...:lol:


----------



## ornahayes

Hi ladies,

Firstly big :hugs: to those who need them.

Hi to our newbies!! :flower:

How's everyone doing? Fox totally understand the constipation symptom! Having said that the extra time I have spent on the loo does mean I've read nearly 3 Harry potter books in 2 weeks lol!

All my symptoms seemed to vanish today. My boobs don't hurt at all - and only a little when I poke them. :wacko: Have done the usual and googled it and as usual some say it's normal and some say it's gone wrong. But being positive as no pain or anything else! 

Take care ladies x


----------



## cutelou101

Welcome to Baroness gogo, cariad and sugar fairy x

:hugs: to all that need them. so sad for you xx

Aussie glad you are feeling better and OH is helping with the PMA xx 

Fox hope the constipation gets better, i find raisins help xx

Lucy glad your ms is almost gone, 

ornahayes try not to worry. My boobs stopped hurting for a few days, only when i poked them!! But they are back and hurting again. Try to keep positive xx

Scan for me on Tuesday, be 12+1! Starting to get worried now, but trying to keep PMA going


----------



## Lucy1973

I was nervous for my 12 week scan cutelou, but try and keep the PMA going and I am sure you will have a great scan. :hugs: You won't believe the difference from 8 weeks!

Orna, it is normal for symptoms to come and go, happened to me, try not to worry. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok. :kiss::flower:


----------



## Cariadbach

Morning ladies
How are you all today?
Hugs to those that need/want them.
I just wanted to ask a question-iv been having quite strong cramps on and off for the last few days,its not really painful but does make me gasp sometimes,do you think this is anything to worry about?I didn't have it as bad with my last two! I also think baby has taken up residence on the left side as most the cramps come from there.
I have a good feeling about this baby whereas last time I was convinced something was wrong right from the beginning!
Anyway....enjoy your Sunday-im off to Rememberence with my Brownies in a bit :)


----------



## Mummytofour

Cariad.. I had major cramping with this one which I have never had before in all previous pregnancies. It was about the 4 to 6 weeks mark. It has finally worn off and been replaced by horrific sickness, so I am hoping that all is okay in there!!

I put it down to being on clomid, but maybe it's just because I am aware of every little twinge this time after my mmc?

I too just knew right from the start with my mmc that something wasn't right! It's a powerful thing womens intuition!

I have an app next week with an OB due to being high risk as I had a suspected DVT years ago and my dads mum died from one, so maybe I'll get an early scan? I really hope so!

GL to everyone and big hugs to those who need them.

Off to remembrance service with the guides n brownies myself now too! Hope I don't heave in the church!!


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Orna - lol you have spent some time on the loo there lol Least you have been keeping entertained! Not been quite so bad yet hopefully it will ease.

I have got some grapes to munch on today and although I have been telling myself to drink more I am struggling as don't feel thirsty!

I got worried this am as my bbs not as sore but I know things change wish they wouldn't get us all too stressed!

Cariad hopefully it will be you lil bean bedding in and some soft ligament pain, try not worry alot of people do suffer with alot of cramping so long as nothing else showing, if your concerned give your dr a call. :flower:

hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## SugarFairy

Cariad - I'm only a day ahead of you. I've been having cramps too. A couple of nights ago they were so bad they woke me up. I've been having them on and off since the day before my BFP. It was only that one time that they were that bad. They've been like AF cramps otherwise - and the other side to yours. Mine are mostly on the right. I've not seen my doc to confirm the pregnancy yet though - my appointment is on Thursday.
Just wanted you to know you're not alone with the cramping x


----------



## MrsWez

I'm so tried lately, I need a nap after my nap. My boobs hurt and feel like they weigh a ton and every smell makes me sick. It takes me an hour to figure what I want to eat. And I'm constantly constipated. In other words, I feel pregnant!! :happydance:

My early scan is tomorrow!! I know it's early *6 weeks* but I can't wait. :winkwink:


----------



## foxforce

With you on the constipation ...it's not great, I have got some fybogel to try today hopefully it will ease it! My nose is driving me mad at the moment it's not the greatest when your struggling with food anyway is it?!

Hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## Cariadbach

This morning everything seems to have come out in force,I have heartburn,backache and nipples that could tune in the radio!!!hehe!!
I am a bit worried that my symptoms are happening so quickly considering that I'm only 4+3,last time I didn't get anything until 6/7wks ish,but I poas again this morning and I'm getting much stronger lines than I did last time so hoping that's a good sign!
Its very cold today so dd and I are going to go buy cake then have a duvet and film day :D


----------



## foxforce

All good signs Cariad and each preg is diff so think of it as positive, that's what I have been as my symptoms are worse this time! 

Have a good day under the duvet watching films :D


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all, back from my scan and all is fine. They have put me forward to 13 weeks, so i have gained 6 days! Yipee!

Cariad they all sound like good signs to me, mine have been more intense this time and all is well so far x enjoy your duvet day!

Fox hope your constipation eases for you soon xx

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Lou that is good news to be put forward so many days! great scan in your avatar too :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Had an early scan today. Measuring 6+0 and the baby has a heart rate of 143bpm! Still spotting but the lesion/clot an earlier scan picked up has gone (passed a small clot on Friday which scared the beegeebuzz out of me). Overall, a very encouraging scan. :)


----------



## ornahayes

Indeed Fox - I say to my OH I'm off to the loo, he wishes me luck and sees me bout half an hour later - I think I'm becoming a man lol! Nearly halfway through book 4 now lol! Boobs have started to hurt again which as annoying as it is makes me feel more at ease and the nausea is back in waves over the afternoon :0) 

Great news on the scan Aussie!!! My scan still feels forever away and while I want it to come quicker - it's doing the opposite and dragging slowly towards me. 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hurray to cutelou and starrynight for the great scans! :happydance:

Midwife coming tomorrow, am hoping to hear heartbeat....:flower:

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Great news cutelou! x
And Starry - I'm so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Great news on all the good scans :happydance:

I have mine next week and then arranged my dating scan for 21st Dec so not too long to wait between them :)


----------



## MrsWez

Had my scan yesterday. Saw a gestational sac, yolk sac and fetal pole but no heartbeat yet, we go back in two weeks so hopefully we will see one then!

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/sprout-1.jpg


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope all goes well next week Razcox. :hugs:

Mrs Wez cool pic, sounds like everything is there! :happydance:

Had midwife booking in appointment this morning at home. I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time which was really cool, am tempted to get a doppler so I can hear it more.....:wacko:
I think I can feel movement too, just small and occasional, midwife said baby is high up in uterus so its possible...:blush:

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## foxforce

Starry congrats on your scan you must be put at ease :hugs:

Orna totally with you on feeling like a man lol, I believe the Fybogel helped as had a toilet motion (TMI sorry) two day on the run :blush: I also got some actimel drinks as the probiotic is supposed to help :thumbup:

Lucy great news on hearing your heartbeat! :dance: I bet that was emotional! :cloud9:

Got my scan at 9.05am tomorrow feeling very very nervous, I'm convincing myself my symptoms are disappearing! I need to slap myself! Back ache is my main complaint last two days - across my shoulder blades :(

Have a good evening all and hopefully I'll have a nice pic to post tomorrow fx'd!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Fox, hope all goes well tomorrow, can't wait to see pics! :hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

Thanks Fox - I'm off to asda later to get fybogel, some probiotic drinks and some bran flakes - this is getting beyond a joke! lol I need a poo!!!! (sorry!)


----------



## foxforce

ornahayes said:


> Thanks Fox - I'm off to asda later to get fybogel, some probiotic drinks and some bran flakes - this is getting beyond a joke! lol I need a poo!!!! (sorry!)

Yep I have my shredded wheat in the am and try drink as much as poss but recommend the fybogel, I got orange flavour, the texture is awful but not too bad to taste better than been bunged up! I think I'll take a fybogel every other day for now. Good luck! 

Thanks Lucy me too :hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Good luck tomorrow fox, I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

Just got back and have taken the fybogel - which isn't that bad! 

Good luck tomorrow Fox - looking forward to seeing some pics x


----------



## stay.positive

Bad news for me ladies. The embryo stopped growing right after my last scan. I am going to be on a break while we do some tests. Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Lucy1973

I am so sorry to hear that stay.positive :cry::hugs:

I hope that you will find some answers :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Oh no i am so sorry stay.positive :hugs: Good luck finding some answers x

Foxforce - Good luck at your scan today hun i am sure its going to be fine. I know what you mean about worring over the symptons though i am sure my are going and i am now dreading my scan next week!!! Need to try and relax :)


----------



## SugarFairy

I'm so sorry stay.positive :hugs: Take care of yourself lovely x


----------



## foxforce

Oh no Stay.positive so sorry :cry: :hugs: :hugs: 
Take good care and look after yourself xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Love your new pic Foxforce :hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

Big hugs Stay.Positive :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## stay.positive

Thanks everyone.


----------



## foxforce

Thanks Lucy I didn't like to post my pics and talk of my scan with Stay.positive's news :(

I was so relieved it all went well, they have arranged my next scan for 20 weeks which is so long away, going to try speak to mw today otherwise I'll pay for a scan for 12 weeks!


----------



## Lucy1973

I am confused Foxforce, I thought all women got scans at 12 weeks and 20 weeks in UK, and early ones if pregnant after losses.....you should get a 12 week one! :wacko:

Anyway I know what you mean about posting good news when someone is going through a hard time, it is impossible! So glad everything went ok though. :happydance:

I am in maternity trousers now, I didn't think it would happen so soon. :blush:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Well I thought I would get 12 week scan then when the letter came through with the appointment it said 'Dating Scan' so I was thinking then it may be that they aren't going to give me another. Not heard back from the mw yet. 
I have found a place that does scanning near me for £55 plus a discount so not too bad as some who pay £100!

I'm struggling with my jeans now so I'm moving in leggings I think, need a new wardrobe! Just got a lovely chunky wool dress from Next day which will be nice for work through the winter! 
Your 15 weeks now so I would expect you have a cute lil bump by now :D


----------



## foxforce

Here are my three scan pics I got of lil bean :cloud9:

DH thinks that in the first one my uterus looks like a Nike Swoosh!
 



Attached Files:







8wk Scan.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1









8wk Scan 2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









8wk Scan 3.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SugarFairy

Aw congrats Foxforce :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Ha ha it does foxforce, and like a heart in the other two....how cute! You won't believe the difference in 4 weeks on the scan! At my 8 week scan I didn't know what was the head and body. You must be feeling very relieved. :hugs:

Yeah I totally have a little bump already....:winkwink:


----------



## foxforce

Thanks Sugarfairy :hugs:

Hehe I never noticed the heart shape before Lucy aww! Yes I really can't wait for a clearer scan next month probably book it for around mid december.

Anyone doing anything good this weekend?

I have to brave Tesco later and prob just do some housework .... so exciting! DH is working so not much I can do really. 
Next weekend is more eventful! We are going to Manchester to see Andrea Bocelli (very cultured lol) Totally different concert for us, usually see the likes of Groove Armada, Massive Attack and Kasabian.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, sounds very cultured! 

I was at my neice's 3rd birthday party yesterday full of 3 yr olds and babies, it was exhausting. Nice seeing my neice and 1 year old nephew....so cute! 
I really feel like those funny little sensations I am feeling might well be the baby moving now....getting stronger and more noticeable all the time. :flower:

Hope everyone else has a good weekend. :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Aw that must be the nicest feeling Lucy. :happydance:
Was the party like a prep for what you have ahead of you :winkwink: 

I'm shattered, first day back at work today although alternate duties with being preg, nice to see everyone though :D


----------



## aussiettc

HI ladies,
i have updated the front page. If i have missed something let me know.

AFM i had a scan early lastt week and it came out great. i came back low risk for the NT scan. I even went to the doctors last week and they picked up the HB on the doppler. So its been a good week for me. I also seem to be getting over my cold.

I also want to let you guys know that i might not be around much for the next 2 months as i go away on holiday for 4 week in 13 days and then when i get back i'm moving to Melbourne and have to find somewhere to live wwhen i get there, so i might not haave internet for a while. SO basically i dont think i'll be online or update much in the next 2 to 3 months but dont think i dont still love you guys


----------



## Vickieh1981

A 4 week holiday???? I am jealous. Where are you going?


----------



## electricfeel

Can i join too. Im due 11th July. Just had an early scan and all is good so allowing myself to get excited now.


----------



## foxforce

Aussie - Congrats on the scan and hb :dance: :hugs: I'm so jealous of your holiday wherever it is lol :lolly: have a super time! 
All the best for the moving home afterwards too. I'm sure time will fly by and you'll be back soon! Take care x

Hi Electric congrats on your scan super news! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Been a bit absent the last few days due to Doggie TTC, internet issue and had some more bleeding on Monday. Had a scan yesterday and all was well and there was still a HB which is great :)


----------



## Tasha

Hi,

Can I join? I am sure most of you know me but if not I am Tasha (obviously :haha:) and I am 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant with an EDD of the 29th July. I have three babies with me, I have had seven miscarriages in the past two and a bit years, and I also have a little girl who was born sleeping in May 2007.

I am already on progestrone pessaries and will eventually (hopefully) need aspirin and clexane, and probably a stitch too. 

I am sooooooo scared. How are you all?


----------



## foxforce

Hey Raz I was a bit concerned not hearing from you in a few days, sorry to hear about more bleeding but great news on the scan :hugs: Hope you've been taking it easy x

Hi again Tasha and welcome to Summer Babies :hugs:

I'm just tired today dh woke me coming in from work at 0300 and couldn't get back to sleep :growlmad: So I think I shall sleep well tonight :sleep:

Word is spreading at work now that I'm in on alternate duties in my civvies so it doesn't take long for it to spread like wildfire :winkwink: but some people can be so stupid when they don't get the blatent hints without spelling it out to them lol :dohh:

Snow supposed to be on the way, I hope it holds off until we get back from Manchester on Saturday fx'd!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats tasha :hugs: x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Me!! July 13th:)


----------



## WifeyS

Can I please join? Im due on the 30th July. 

Thanks so much xx


----------



## chrissy5

I'm due july 9th. had miscarriage back in june so pretty nervous x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Is this not being updated?


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi and congrats to new girls, hope all goes well for you :hugs:

Emmea I think aussie who updates here is now on holiday, but welcome! :flower:

Hope everyone is doing ok and having a good weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## aussiettc

HI girls on a phone at the moment so cant update front page. Hope eveyone is well and ploding along nicly. We are pritty busy at the moment still organising things for a our move in January and trying to finalise everything. We will be heading to South Australia in 9 days so things are pritty hectic and net is playing up at home, actually its just not working which makes things really difficult. Will try to get back on to talk soon.


----------



## ornahayes

Hi all,

Congrats and welcome to all the newbies - H&H 9 months to you all!

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow!!!! Terrified doesn't cover it! It's at 9 so at least I won't have to wait too long!

Hope everyone else is keeping well. xxxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope all goes well Orna, let us know! :hugs:


----------



## humblebum

I'm terrified this will curse me but please could you add me, due 9th July by my calculations! xx


----------



## foxforce

All the best Orna for today :hugs:


Hi too all the latest people and congrats to you x


----------



## ornahayes

We have a happy wriggly little baby in there!!!! I am so happy! Next scan is 19th January - not that I'm counting down or anything.

Thank you so much for all your kind words and support ladies. And to those of you waiting and worrying (easy for me to say now I know) but keep positive!

xxx

P.S. Welcome Humble H&H 9 months to you! xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Thats fantastic Orna....great to see the pic......it was a very wriggly baby, its legs are a blur lol :happydance:


----------



## ornahayes

The scan lady kept getting me to cough and jiggling my belly so she could get a good pic - baby is already not behaving lol!


----------



## Lucy1973

Mine was the same, took ages to get it to change position for the picture! 

So glad everything went well, my scan is Dec 30th, it will be the first scan I look forward to :happydance:


----------



## SugarFairy

Yay Orna!
Excellent news x


----------



## foxforce

Woohoo great news Orna and super pic! :dance: Looks a little like Lucy's but in reverse! 

Lots of snow here, dh had to walk into work good job it's only a couple of miles, dog having a ball on the plus side! It's very cold though :cold:


----------



## Patience81

Hi ladies

Sorry i've been absent for quite a while- trying not to get myself too worried by reading sad stories on BnB. 

I have my scan later today at 3.50 and I really excited. I thought I would be more panicky but for some reason I feel strangely positive. Hope I'm not jinxing myself. 

I will update you all later.

It's been great seeing all of your scans. Very happy for you all.


----------



## foxforce

Excellent Patience, good luck - look forward to seeing your scan x


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope all is well Patience. :hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

Thanks ladies. I think Lucy's is clearer than mine - I just hope Chip behaves at the 20 week scan so we get a clear one.

We've just ordered some Christmas postcards with the scan photo on saying "Merry Christmas...see you in June" That should give the new Auntie and Uncles a shock this weekend when we deliver them this weekend lol! 

Hope everything went well Patience. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsWez

My scan was AMAZING!!!:happydance: We saw baby's heart beating at 156 bpm and we heard it too!!:cloud9: I cried I was so happy. The woman who did the scan was so sweet and she showed us all it's little bits. Not that there's much to see at this point. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/sprout-2-1.jpg

We go back for our 12 weeks scan on the 28th and I have to have a cervical stitch put in at 16 weeks. Right before our trip to California, which means I won't be able to do some of the things we had planned. And the other bit of bad news is that my OB thinks I may need to stop working in a few months due to my cervical issues. I discontinue my Prometrium at 12 weeks and low dose aspirin immediately.


----------



## foxforce

Orna the postcards are a great idea should be fun to hear the response you get

Mrs Wez Congrats on your scan, fab news all is well, sorry you have to have the stitch :( You'll just have to go with it and enjoy California as best you can! Will be worth it, I love it in Cali! :D


----------



## Patience81

Just a quick post to say all went well in my scan yesterday. Am offically 12+2 today so will have to work out how to change my ticker. 
Am glad everyone else seems to be going well. 
I'll try to work out how to scan my pic and upload it later.


----------



## foxforce

Great news Patience! few days forward too thats a bonus! I just re did my ticker, look forward to seeing your scan :D


----------



## Lucy1973

Fantastic news on the scans, so happy :happydance:

I have caught the lurgy and am off work ill...:wacko:


----------



## foxforce

:hugs: Lucy just aswell your home in this blooming weather! Seems to have stopped snowing for now wow!


----------



## MrsWez

Awesome news Patience!! Congrats, your almost out of the first trimester.


----------



## Lucy1973

Foxie its now snowing where I live at all! Very cold but no snow! :growlmad:

Can't wait until we are all in the second tri.....so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to pop by and say Hi! Hope the snows not too bad for everyone. We had a whole load more last night, completely covered!

Great news Patience and Orna! Almost 2nd tri - i'm finding it much more worry free xx

Welcome to any new ladies :hugs:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## sequeena

Well here I am... 4th pregnancy, 1st baby. So scared and shocked, can't believe how strong and quick my :bfp: came up.... I've just been over to the spring thread because I was due in May before my chemical... my EDD is now 6th August 2011, 1 day before my OHs birthday :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

That's fantastic news....hope this one is a real sticky one! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hey Sequeena many congrats to you! :happydance: Wish you all the best for a super sticky bean xx


----------



## Mummytofour

Huge congrats Sequeena! I remember you from TTCAL. So happy for you hunni.
Loads of sticky vibes and H&H 8 months to you!!!


----------



## sequeena

Thank you so much I'm still in complete shock!! It has been some amazing news in a rather shitty day (my abuser was found not guilty of 13 charges)


----------



## Lucy1973

Well glad you had the BFP with your other news sequeena...:hugs: hope you are ok xxx

How is everyone doing this weekend?

I am feeling the baby moving several times a day now, its getting stronger, what a funny sensation. :flower:
Also have quite a few maternity clothes now, but I think people might just think I have put on some weight.....:blush:

Hope everyone is doing ok anyway :kiss:


----------



## ornahayes

Sequeena your EDD is the day I'm getting married!

Well ladies we've spent the weekend driving round various family and close friends delivering their Christmas cards with the scan photo. It's been lovely. 

Finally announced it on Facebook when we got home tonight - feels very real now! 

How's everyone else - recovered from the snow? :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Oh wow!! Looking at your wedding ticker is crazy for me, 8 months and 1 day until I could give birth!!

My partner has already let slip... I forgive him :D

We have had no snow in my area but there's lots of ice about :(


----------



## Razcox

Sequeena wow thats such great news :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Razcox said:


> Sequeena wow thats such great news :happydance:

Thanks hun I'm so glad to be back xx


----------



## foxforce

Well the snow is trying to thaw here but it's so cold it's taking it's time the black ice is awful! Hardly seen any gritters here :( Supposed to warm up for the weekend thankfully!

Got my Christmas decorations up now :D Going to venture to the shops soon, hopefully won't be too mad! Need new bras! 

Orna sounds like you had a good weekend! I've been putting from us and bump in our christmas cards but think most know in my family now. 

I'm 11 weeks and got a lime for a bubba now and it's only 3 days to my next scan getting excited just feeling a bit rubbish with heartburn constantly, hope you all are well?


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Still very cold here and lots of frost about.

Tried to use my doppler last night and couldnt find anything other then my HB. getting an increasingly bad feeling about things and really dreading my scan on the 21st!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls can you add me im due 19th aug 2011


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Still very cold here and lots of frost about.
> 
> Tried to use my doppler last night and couldnt find anything other then my HB. getting an increasingly bad feeling about things and really dreading my scan on the 21st!

Oh Raz don't worry I think it's quite normal for mw's to struggle at our stage let alone us, lil bean is probably tucked out of the way to be difficult :flower:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, glad everyone is well :flower:

Razcox don't worry, my midwife warned me it might take a while to find the heartbeat at 14 weeks, so it's early days for it to pop up right away. :hugs:
Can't wait to hear your good scan news b4 Xmas and I am sure it will be good news! :kiss:

I got scan on Dec 30th, at 21 weeks and can find out girl or boy....very exciting and makes it more real somehow....:happydance:

Hope everyone is ok in this horrible weather, our babies are lucky they don't have to leave the warmth until Summer! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Still very cold here and lots of frost about.
> 
> Tried to use my doppler last night and couldnt find anything other then my HB. getting an increasingly bad feeling about things and really dreading my scan on the 21st!

I'm sure everything is fine hun, you have to keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Still very cold here and lots of frost about.
> 
> Tried to use my doppler last night and couldnt find anything other then my HB. getting an increasingly bad feeling about things and really dreading my scan on the 21st!

Try not to worry. As others have said 10 weeks is early to find a HB even if you're trained. Big :hugs:
Not long now til you can see your little baba squiggling around on the monitor x


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for all the support guys it makes me feel a bit better. Had another gush of brown watery stuff last night and a few cramps so calling the EPU later as it seems to be consistantly happening every couple of days.

Love and hugs to all the ladies x


----------



## Mummytofour

Good luck Raz. I'm sure everything will be fine hunni.
Remember brown blood is old blood, so try not to stress! Easier to say than do I know!
I had a huge bleed with my DD when I was six weeks. It was bright red and enough to run down my legs. Sorry TMI! But she is now 10 years old!

Stay strong and take heart that beanies HB is still going strong!!
Big hugs!


----------



## Lucy1973

Razcox, I have had brown watery pale stuff on and off the whole time, I was worried at first, but midwife said its just extra discharge due to pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

Raz, I'm bleeding everyday and the latest ultrasound showed my baby is OK. There may be an explanation for your brown gushes. But I totally get how it's hard to believe in the best outcome when we've experienced otherwise in the past. Try to remember that just because something happened one way before doesn't mean it will again.


----------



## Patience81

Hope all is ok Razcox - keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ornahayes

Big :hugs: Raz! I've had a brown discharge since week 8, had emergency scan and all was well, its still going on now and the 12 week scan there was healthy wriggly baby. FX all is well hun. Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey can you take me off please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.


----------



## sequeena

Razcox I am so sorry, I was hoping this would be it for you :hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Razcox said:


> Hey can you take me off please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.

Oh hunni :hugs: Thinking of you. You both take care of yourselves and we hope to see you soon xx


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry Razcox hope you will get your sticky one soon :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Razcox said:


> Hey can you take me off please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.

So sorry hun my thoughts are with you hopefully you will be joining us again soon xxx


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Hey can you take me off please. Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.

So so sorry Rachel, my heart sank when I read your post :cry: I really thought this was your time hun :hugs: :hugs:
Love and hugs to you and your family, take real good care xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

Big hugs to you Raz :hugs: Thinking of you - look after yourself. xxxxx


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: Raz. I hope that you get some answers regarding your MMC. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cutelou101

Big :hugs: raz, i'm so sorry xx Be thinking of you xx


----------



## Mummytofour

I don't know what to say Raz.....sorry just doesn't seem to cut it.

Please take care of yourself and hopefully we can be bump buddies again when you are ready. <<hugs>>


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im due Aug 25


----------



## Megg33k

Looks like this has come full circle! I had to give this away... and now I'm back! I'm just happy I made it back in! I'm due Aug 30!


----------



## MrsWez

A well deserved congrats, Meg!


----------



## SugarFairy

Welcome OnErth&InHevn
And welcome back Megg
Extra stickyness to you both xx


----------



## Tasha

Congrats girls.

I had scan number two last week, and I saw my baby's heartbeat :cloud9: and scan number three today; the professor said I couldn't ask for a better pregnancy, it is implanted up the top of my uterus, which is the best place especially cos of my c section scar, he showed me the lovely heartbeat, how the head is the same size as the body, I saw the bubble of amniotic fluid around it. I got a picture too, not very clear but still. And I am going to be looked after by three different consultant teams to make sure I get the best possible care.

How are you?


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great, Tasha! Congrats! I didn't even know you were pregnant again! I'm SO excited for you! Sounds like a keeper, for sure!


----------



## Lucy1973

Welcome Meggs, glad you got to come back! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tasha that's great news, glad you are being looked after! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:

I have scan next week on Thursday so a bit nervous.....:wacko:


----------



## MrsWez

Great news about your scan, Tasha. I have my 12 week scan in 6 days and I am terrified and excited. 

I am still having morning sickness, sore bbs, insomnia and major fatigue. Which is great cause it means Peanut is doing well, but it's really starting to wear me down.


----------



## Megg33k

Betas in my siggy! Clinic says I'm "officially" pregnant!!! :yipee:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, megg! Welcome, Tasha!

Only 2 weeks until my next scan! I think I'll cry if/when I see a healthy bubs on the screen.


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Megg! 

Lucy hope you enjoyed your scan :)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas :D Our was fairly quite with my parents staying with us for a couple of nights.

Our main laptop kinda blew up after not shutting down properly when we went away last weekend so not been online much in last week, just ordered a new one, thank god for dh getting another for uni work! 

I made it to 2nd tri yay! Feels really good. 10th Feb is my next scan at 20 weeks. 
Starry I'm sure you will cry at your scan, really hope it's all good for you :flower:


----------



## SugarFairy

Glad to see everyone's had a good holiday!
I have my dating scan on Wednesday - just two days to go til we know for sure if everythings ok. Getting a bit nervous. I stupidly tried out my friends doppler yesterday at 10+2 and could only find a whooshy sound that I assume is the placenta. And the counter on the LED screen only got to 99 - seemed to be going up and down randomly though :shrug:
Silly silly me for trying. I know I shouldn't have!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on 2nd tri, foxforce! 

I bet you'll hear more in a couple of weeks, SugarFairy!

My 1st ultrasound is on Jan 7 @ 8:45am. I'll be 6+3. Think heartbeaty thoughts for me!


----------



## SugarFairy

Found it this morning Megg! Yay! I was on the wrong side lol
Sending strong heartbeaty vibes for you x


----------



## Megg33k

That's great, Sugar! :)

I'm having a really hard time right now... Bad dreams combined with my betas that I can't get out of my head. I know my clinic was happy with them, but they've really screwed me up. :(


----------



## Lucy1973

Sugar fairy yay for heartbeat! Hope scan goes very well tomorrow! :flower:

Megg hope your scan is fab and there is a little heartbeat or two in there! :hugs:

Foxforce congrats on 2nd tri, you must feel much better now! :kiss:

Mrs Wez, hope your scan is great too! 

I got my 20 week scan on Thursday morning, hoping little one is all healthy and to find out which team we are on. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Aw Megg I'm sure everything will be fine. If your doc isn't concerned then thats a good sign at least. Big hugs hunni xx


----------



## MrsWez

My scan went great. Baby was active with a heart rate of 183. I seemed to have picked up some stomach bug and am having a hard time keeping food down. Dr. gave me Zofran and it's working but I still feel like crap. It's so frustrating, I feel like I'm not doing enough to keep my baby healthy. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Scan sounds great, MrsWez! :) Sorry you're feeling rough!

I'm sure it'll be fine, Lucy! :hugs:

I had to test again today as I'd convinced myself it would be negative! LOL It wasn't! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Wez, I'm sick too. So annoyed that the OB has taken the WHOLE week off. I don't feel bad enough to go to the ER so I guess I'm stuck toughing it out.


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> Mrs Wez, I'm sick too. So annoyed that the OB has taken the WHOLE week off. I don't feel bad enough to go to the ER so I guess I'm stuck toughing it out.

I'm sorry you are going through that. My OB prescribed me Zofran and that is working great for me so far. It really sucks being so sick, I wanted to tough it out but my DH ratted me out to my OB today. I still don't feel great but at least I can keep water down. I just want to crawl under the covers and sleep but instead I am working till 11pm tonight. Lovely.


----------



## MrsWez

I have to have a cervical stitch placed on the 12th of January. I am not looking forward to it but I will do what I have to for my baby. I do get to see him/her on the February 1st. :happydance:


----------



## SugarFairy

Just a quick update : )
My scan yesterday showed everything is fine :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Sugar! :yipee:

I hope to be posting those words next Friday!


----------



## Lucy1973

Fantastic sugar! :happydance:

I am sure you will be saying just that Megg! :hugs:

I just found out we are on team pink! Everything looked good. :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Fantastic sugar! :happydance:
> 
> I am sure you will be saying just that Megg! :hugs:
> 
> I just found out we are on team pink! Everything looked good. :thumbup:

OMG! Team :pink:!!! CONGRATS! I'd love to be saying *that* in *15* weeks!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi all, am hoping I can join after 4 losses in the past year this is my 5th pregnancy and my EDD is the 28th of August. I'm 5+4 today and have my first scan a week today - which I'm panicking about already. 
:wave:


----------



## SugarFairy

Yay Lucy! Team pink! :pink:

Megg I'll be checking in on you so keep us updated. You too Rabbitt. Good luck girls xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, RC! Fancy meeting you here! :hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

not sure I'll be here for much longer, off to epu this morning as i've been spotting :(


----------



## Megg33k

Noooooo... Please update as soon as you can, honey! As you know, it could be absolutely nothing! :hugs: I hope you come back with good news!!! Thinking of you!


----------



## Starry Night

Sugar, congrats on the scan!

RC, welcome and I'll be thinking about you. Hope the spotting is just the baby settling in.

Lucy, congrats on getting to see your little princess!

And I officially passed my loss milestone day. I'm so close to being 13 weeks now that I can taste it. 4 more days until my scan....


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls just popping in to say happy new year :) I'm absolutely shattered. I had the best intentions to go shopping in the sales today but once I got into town I just tuned into a zombie.

Good news though, my father in law is going to buy us a swinging crib :D

We're having a quiet one tonight because I just don't have the energy. Chinese, tv and bed. OH has 2 and a half bottles of whiskey... should be interesting. See you in 2011! x


----------



## Rabbittchild

Sorry ladies, not great news from me. HCG was 947 and they couldn't see a pregnancy sac only something that might be a pseudo-sac so we're ?mc/?ectopic still. Going back for another scan on Tuesday morning.


----------



## SugarFairy

Oh no, sorry Rabbitt. I hope Tuesday holds better news for you xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for good news on Tuesday, Carly!

Congrats on your milestone, Starry Night!

Happy New Year's to all of you! I hope 2011 makes all of our dreams come true!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry, Rabbit. Hope you still get good news :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Rabbit, sorry, hoping you get a nice surprise Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hi all and happy new year to you all x

So sorry on that news, fingers crossed for you at the scan :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

My 13 week scan is tomorrow. I didn't make it this far last time so I'm starting to get scared yet a teensy bit excited too.


----------



## foxforce

Good luck for tomorrow starry night :hugs: Can't wait to see your pic :D

I had the most awful abdo pain last night for a short time I think it was trapped wind as constipation has reared it's ugly head again :(

15 weeks for me tomorrow, times really speeding up!


----------



## Starry Night

I've been getting horrid abdomen pain since about week 11. I have noticed that when the pain is the worst my bump seems to have a little growth spurt in the days that follow. I also get heinous cramps in my lower back but I've learned those always proceed a bowel movement. My constipation is really bad. :(

I'll try to attach a photo. I don't have a scanner so I'll have to take a pic with my camera and try that way. I know I have lots of relatives I need to email it to.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope you have a great scan starry! :happydance:

Hoping for good news for Rabbit tomorrow too :hugs:

Happy 15 weeks tomorrow foxforce, doesn't time speed up when you get to 2nd tri! :kiss:


----------



## MrsWez

Good Luck Star and Rabbit.

I am nervous about my cervical cerclage procedure on the 12th, I on a vacation a week after so I'm not sure I can enjoy. I also picked up a chest cold on New Years. Fun times. But the silver lining is that we find out what the gender is on the 1st of Feburary


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Just popping by! :hi:


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, just popping by to say hi

good luck starry and rabbit xx

Welcome back megg! 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Rabbittchild

thanks for all the good wishes ladies, just to let you know that we had another scan this morning and my gestational sac has doubled in size and now as a yolk sac, all in 4 days. Am being rescanned next wednesday to see if this is going to be a viable pregnancy. I've not got my hopes up too high as I'm still have brown spotting but I'm so relieved it's not an ectopic.


----------



## Megg33k

I think it sounds really hopeful, Carly... I do. In this early stage, a couple of days makes a world of difference! I bet you see a fetal pole Wed!


----------



## sequeena

Rabbitchild that's good news, I hope things continue to get better! :) Your next scan is on the same day as my 12 week scan. We'll cheer each other on :hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Thanks so much ladies, am still in a bit of shock but don't want to get my hopes up too much have been disappointed before.

I hope your 12 week scan goes well Sequeena, must be very exciting and nerve wracking all at once. 

Mrs Wez, hope your cerclage goes well that's on the 12th too right? busy day then for us all here!


----------



## Starry Night

Rabbit, I understand your not wanting to get your hopes up. Just wanted to let you know that I had spotting from about the time I got my bfp until just a few weeks ago and so far it's been OK. Having a scan in a few hours so hopefully things are still OK.

Good luck for next week's scan.


----------



## MrsWez

Yup, it's on the 12th. I will have to be mointered for a few hours afterwards which is neat cause I can listen to the baby for a few hours. Good Luck, Rabbit. I hope all is well


----------



## Starry Night

Just got back from my scan and baby is doing fine! I won't get exact results until I see my OB next week but baby is measuring 74mm and has a nuchal translucency of 2mm (not sure what that means) Got to see baby roll and kick after we woke him up! :cloud9: You can see its hand floating in front of his face here. I think he's still sleeping in this shot.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9217_2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Megg33k

So sweet, Starry! :hugs:

I've had a good deal of pink discharge today and trying to tell myself that its not a problem. I'll know for sure on Friday.


----------



## foxforce

Well that sounds good Rabbit very positive :thumbup: Fx'd for your next scan

Much congrats Starry you must be so happy :hugs: Great pic too, looking very chilled!

Try not stress Megg, you take it easy though to make sure :hugs: 

Hope rest of you are well? We have choosen our pram to be today - Icandy Apple Jogger just shopping about for a better price as the store will price match if we find cheaper.

Back to work tomorrow booo


----------



## SugarFairy

Excellent news Rabbitt! :hugs: Crossing everything there's even more good news next week x
Starry, that is an awsome scan pic. My scan was at 10 + 6 and there's such a difference between that and 13 weeks. Amazing all the growth thats happening! Big congrats on passing another milestone x


----------



## Rabbittchild

Starry - what a great scan pic glad it went well for you.

thank you again to all the ladies here for your support and good to hear that others have spotted and been ok. Spotting has never ended well for me but I want to believe that it could be different this time just wish my preg symptoms would come back.


----------



## linzlu0_0

Hi I know its late only just found the thread but can I join, I'm due 8th June.


----------



## SugarFairy

Welcome linzlu, not long til your 20 week scan! xx


----------



## MrsWez

I went to the hospital to preregister for my cerclage procedure. It took an hour and a half but it was worth it cause I got to hear the baby. Heart rate was 160 and the baby didn't enjoy it. S/He kept trying to kick and move away from the probe. Naughty baby already. :haha:


----------



## ornahayes

Hello ladies,

Apologies for not being on for a while - back to school always means feeling shattered and an afternoon kip when I get in.

Hope everyones doing well and welcome to all the newbies!

Not much to report here - had my flu jab on Thurs and now feel like I have a cold coming on! :0( My 20 week scan is on 19th Jan - 3 days after my birthday!

Keep feeling little flutters - but that could easily be trapped wind lol!

Big hugs and super sticky dust to all xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey girls, my little girl was born too soon last weds... could you please take me off the first page?

Thank you so much for your support xxx


----------



## sequeena

x-amy-x said:


> Hey girls, my little girl was born too soon last weds... could you please take me off the first page?
> 
> Thank you so much for your support xxx

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Oh no, I'm sorry Amy. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Megg33k

x-amy-x said:


> Hey girls, my little girl was born too soon last weds... could you please take me off the first page?
> 
> Thank you so much for your support xxx

Oh, Amy! My heart breaks for you! I read it on FB the other day, and wasn't in a place I could come find you at the time! :( I'm sooooo sorry, lovely! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

So sorry for your loss Amy. :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

So sad Amy :cry: look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

ornahayes said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Apologies for not being on for a while - back to school always means feeling shattered and an afternoon kip when I get in.
> 
> Hope everyones doing well and welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> Not much to report here - had my flu jab on Thurs and now feel like I have a cold coming on! :0( My 20 week scan is on 19th Jan - 3 days after my birthday!
> 
> Keep feeling little flutters - but that could easily be trapped wind lol!
> 
> Big hugs and super sticky dust to all xx

Hi Orna, just wanted to say that little flutters were the first thing I felt, when they got stronger I realised it was the baby, so could be! :flower:


----------



## foxforce

So sorry Amy :cry: :hugs: take care of yourselves xx


----------



## cutelou101

so sorry for your loss amy :hugs: xx


----------



## ornahayes

Take care of yourself Amy. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry for your loss, Amy.


AFM, had another huge bleed last night but got to see baby on the ultrasound this morning wiggling around. The technician even turned on the sound so I could hear the heart beat. She then pointed out the stomach, bladder and I could even make out its precious little femur! DH wasn't allowed in as it was an emergency scan so he was disappointed he missed out on hearing the heart beat. But I had an OB appointment this morning and he used the doppler and we both got to hear the heart beat again.

So I'm on indefinite bed rest (with some movement allowed) and there really isn't anything else that can be done but baby is happy and healthy right now.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi Ladies I hope everyone is doing ok, just to say I have to leave this thread as my miscarriage was pretty much confirmed today. I wish you all the best with your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Aw no Rabbit so very sorry for you :cry: Take good care of yourself :hugs: xx


----------



## sequeena

Rabbit I am so sorry :(


----------



## ornahayes

Look after yourself rabbit. Bug hugs xxx


----------



## MrsWez

So sorry Rabbit. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Had my cerclage procedure. Everything went great. I'm on bedrest for the next couple days. I had spinal anesthesia, (it burned but nothing too unbearable) which was very weird as I couldn't feel anything below my waist. Everything went great. Baby did and is doing great. I'm a bit sore down there, a little bit of spotting and my back, where they put the needle, in is tender. Other than that I can't complain. My nurses were great, even bought my DH breakfast as he left his wallet at home. :wacko: I have to followup with my OB on the 18th to check for shortening of the cervix and check Peanut.


----------



## Megg33k

Again, I'm SOOOO sorry, Carly! :(

Glad it went well, MrsWez!


----------



## cutelou101

Rabbit i'm so sorry for you loss :hugs: xx

MrsWez glad it all went well x


----------



## Mummytofour

:hugs: Rabbit

:thumbup: MrsWez , take it easy hunni!


----------



## SugarFairy

Sorry Rabbitt, big *hugs* and take care of yourself x

MrsWez, glad the procedure went well x


----------



## AfterAbigail

Hello my name is Shelley and I am pregnant with our second child following the loss of our firstborn daughter. I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of this baby which will arrive via planned c-section on the 31st May 2011. 
Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## Megg33k

May 31! It sounds so soon!!! Congrats, honey!


----------



## foxforce

AfterAbigail said:


> Hello my name is Shelley and I am pregnant with our second child following the loss of our firstborn daughter. I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of this baby which will arrive via planned c-section on the 31st May 2011.
> Hope you're all doing well x

Hi Shelley 

Welcome...:wave: 
Sorry about your loss :flower: wow must be great to know the date you will be having your 2nd?
How you feeling at the moment? 
I've got to the point I feel better now just bad skin for now, bit of a moment today as I bumped my bump accidentally and it's been aching since but getting better now, I'm sure bubs is fine but makes you worry so much at the slightest thing!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Shelley! Sorry about your daughter. Congrats on your rainbow baby!

AFM, in a few days I'll be 15 weeks and, I don't know why, 15 weeks seems like a big deal to me. Like I'm finally getting somewhere in this pregnancy, I guess. And it makes me 20 week scan not feel so far away...


----------



## Megg33k

15 weeks is definitely a big deal! I think lots of mini-milestones are big deals though... I think all the multiples of 3 feel big, actually! 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, 21, 24, 27, 30, 33, 36!!! Those are all pretty major to me! I'm dying to be 9! LOL


----------



## Starry Night

I still wish we could speed up the hands of time. I don't mind skipping the next couple of months. I won't mind missing the potential memories. I just want to have my baby safe in my arms.


----------



## Megg33k

Same here, Starry!


----------



## Kess

Could I join? I had a MMC last year, which got quite complicated as my body just didn't want to let go, even after I bled for over two weeks (after waiting months for anything to start) I needed an evac, which they messed up and I wound up back in hospital with blood loss since they'd left a load in there ... yeah, it wasn't a fun time.

But now I'm 13 weeks and 2 days pregnant, and I've had two scans which were both reassuring. My second one was last week, so since it's after 12 weeks and I've seen Dinky's okay I'm relaxing a fair bit now (as much as you ever can after a loss I think). My EDD is 23rd July.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the mess you went through, Kess! But, congrats on your new little bub! :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hi Kess :wave: and welcome 
Sorry for all you have gone through :hugs: 
Big congrats on being here and hope your taking good care xx


----------



## MrsWez

welcome cass, sorry for your loss. 

I had to spend 2 days in the hospital due to a bladder infection and hypermesis. I am resting comfortable home now. I'm on bed rest for the next couple days. I am trying to stay out but because I am high risk it's possible I could end up back there. Baby is doing great. During a great 20 minute scan, she was able to confidently but unofficially say it's a boy. 

Here is his profile
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/peanutbaby-1.jpg
You can see his hand near is face and his long legs.
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/peanutprofile-1.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Lovely scan pics girls xx

I'm falling back into my depression :cry:


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, sequeena :hugs: I know how much depression sucks and I know there is nothing I can say or do to make you feel better. I hope it passes soon.:flower:


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> Aww, sequeena :hugs: I know how much depression sucks and I know there is nothing I can say or do to make you feel better. I hope it passes soon.:flower:

Thanks hun I really hope it passes, don't want meds again :(


----------



## MrsWez

I've been taking Lexapro to help me with my depression and anxiety. For some reason I almost had anxiety attack this morning. It was very scary, i had to do a few breathing exercises to stop it. I think it has to do with the emotional strain of being sick and being in the hospital for 2 days. As if a PAL pregnancy can't be stressful enough on it's own.


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> I've been taking Lexapro to help me with my depression and anxiety. For some reason I almost had anxiety attack this morning. It was very scary, i had to do a few breathing exercises to stop it. I think it has to do with the emotional strain of being sick and being in the hospital for 2 days. As if a PAL pregnancy can't be stressful enough on it's own.

I only stopped my meds (venlafaxine) on doctor's recommendation when I found out I was pregnant. My midwife was not impressed and I have to see a substance midwife on the 24th but I've had no help for the past 6 weeks or so, it's hard trying to regulate my moods myself.

Hope you're ok now, I agree PAL is hard enough without extra stress added to it.


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pics, MrsWez! :hugs: Congrats on tentative team blue! :)

I'm sorry about the depression, girls! Its so hard when we have to lose meds. I have a panic disorder that is currently going untreated. Luckily, I haven't had any incidents in a few months, so its not a big deal right now. But, the first time I do, it WILL be a big deal! :(


----------



## ornahayes

Evening ladies,

Hope we're all ok.

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and am a little nervous to say the least. Just a horrid nagging doubt at the back of my mind that won't go away. I just want to see a bigger, happier little person waving at us and saying "Silly mummy, here I am!"

Hopefully all will be well and then I can enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## sequeena

It's only natural to have that doubt :hugs: good luck, hope you have a beautiful wriggly baby in there xx


----------



## Megg33k

I think everyone freaks out right before EVERY scan. I imagine I will Thur night. But, things will be just perfect! Wait and see!


----------



## MrsWez

I used to get so fearful, for some reason I'm not afraid but I'm not excited either. I'm okay until I see a heartbeat then I'm happy.


----------



## Megg33k

I just hate that those scans feel like they can make or break everything... Like, if its bad news, its the machine's fault for telling me about it! So, I sort of dread them... and now I'm even more worried because I'm bit excited about the next one and terrified that I'm setting myself up for a HUGE disaster if its bad news. I know it shouldn't be... I have no reason to think it will be... but how can I not think about it? I'm such a mess sometimes! I worry something's wrong... Then I worry if I feel like everything is okay! :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, scans are nerve-wracking yet exciting. I desperately search the screen for a heart beat and then once I see it I'm fine. With my emergency scan last week, from my awkward angle, I didn't see one right away and I nearly freaked. But then I saw my baby wave its hands around and start to barrel-roll so I figured a baby moving that much must have a heart beat. lol Finally got the results back from that scan and everything turned up fine and clear. So who knows where all my bleeding is coming from?! I guess I'm just a bleeder....*sighs*

But I am done with emergency scans. I hope I only need one more and that it will be my 20 week scan.


----------



## Megg33k

I'd gladly take a scan every 2 weeks from now until forever! Yes, I would! I secretly hope that my weight (I mean, if I'm going to be fat anyway it might as well serve me in some way) will deem me "high risk" and get me some extra peeks at Baby Ixxy... since the MW's website says obesity is a "high risk" category, I can only imagine that would automatically class me as such, right? I don't want to be an *actual* high risk pregnancy... but writing it on my folder doesn't really do anything but help me.


----------



## MrsWez

I'm considered high risk because of my incompetent cervix. I have had 4 scans so far, 1 surgery and overall 3 days in the hospital. The only good "thing" is I get the extra scans! The rest of it sucks to be honest. I hate that I could so easily end up in the hospital again. And I can't have take anymore baths because of my cerclage. :( But I get another scan on February 1st!!


----------



## Megg33k

See... I don't think the status would change much for me, because it would sort of be "high risk in name only"... No one expects me to have any complications, but I might automatically get classed as "high risk" just because of how much I weigh.

I did finally break down and get on a scale... I didn't want to. I'm happy to say that despite the growing bump, I've only gained 2 lbs since I last weighed a couple of months ago! That's normal, daily fluctuation. So, I don't think I've actually gained anything!!! But, I don't know where this bump has come from at that rate!

Side by side comparison... 4 week and 8 week! :dohh: What the blood hell happened? "Sucking it in" on both pics!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5287778145_b02c5aedbb.jpghttps://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5368287752_c133b55531.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Good for you Meg, the only place you looked like you've gained is all baby. Unfortunately I've lost weight, 5lbs. But I still have a little bump though. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/15bump2.jpg

I hope it's high risk in name only, cause I don't wish this on anyone.


----------



## MrsWez

Ignore my shoe fetish in the background :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I honestly think I might have lost some weight along the way... because today's weight was in the evening, and I normally weigh first thing in the morning (which is ALWAYS less for me). I guess its all baby, but the baby is VERY tiny still. How can it cause my bump?

You look great! That's just perfect! Happy 15 Weeks, btw! You're exactly 7 weeks ahead of me! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

I think it's different for everyone, what I think is baby very well could be bloat. I had bad bloating early on. But you don't look like you've gained any weight. I've never been one to really tell these things though. Maybe it's cause I'm labeled obese, can you believe it?, cause I am 5 foot even and weigh 160. But I would look ill if I weighed less than 140 as I am athletic and have that body type.

Happy 8 weeks!! I can't believe I've made it this far. It's really flown by.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm considered overweight as well. 5'3" and 160lbs. Not athletic though. lol A few years back I was in shape and was in the mid 140s which, according to all those fancy charts, still has me as overweight, but I looked and felt good. I have plans of pushing baby around in the stroller all summer and fall (once I'm up to it). Maybe get one of those baby slings and take it hiking.

My pregnancy seems to be going slow. But it has gone by a bit quicker since hitting the second trimester....even while on bed rest. Hope it continues to pick up.


----------



## MrsWez

I weighed 120 until 6 years ago. I was in great shape but I looked unhealthy. I think my hubby likes me better with meat on my bones. :blush: I think it's how big my bbs got.


----------



## aussiettc

hi ladies, can someone take our this thread for me. I have so much going on at the moment i just cant get back online to update it for quite some time. If anyone can take over this thread i'ld be really appreciative. Thanks ladies


----------



## Megg33k

Mary - It seems fitting that I'd take it over since it was mine in the beginning, doesn't it? I'd happily do it. Plus, I'm due in the arse end of Summer... So no baby to distract me for a while. If everyone is okay with it, I'll do it!


----------



## MrsWez

Sounds great to me Meg!! I think you are the woman for the job! :thumbup:


----------



## Kess

Megg33k said:


> Mary - It seems fitting that I'd take it over since it was mine in the beginning, doesn't it? I'd happily do it. Plus, I'm due in the arse end of Summer... So no baby to distract me for a while. If everyone is okay with it, I'll do it!

Can you add me to the list then, Meg33k, please?

Thank you.


----------



## sequeena

Yay go Megg!

Today's thought; I really REALLY hate bus drivers.


----------



## Megg33k

Kess said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mary - It seems fitting that I'd take it over since it was mine in the beginning, doesn't it? I'd happily do it. Plus, I'm due in the arse end of Summer... So no baby to distract me for a while. If everyone is okay with it, I'll do it!
> 
> Can you add me to the list then, Meg33k, please?
> 
> Thank you.Click to expand...

Well, if I get the thread assigned to me, I'll gladly add us both. But, we have to have a mod assign it to me first. I have no ability to make changes until then! I'm sorry! I promise to get on top of things as soon as I'm the thread's new owner though. I've run many, many threads... No worries! I'll take care of it!


----------



## MrsWez

Meg when you do change the thread can you correct the spelling of my username as well?
It's MrsWez not MrsWes


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, honey! As soon as it gets changed, I'll make all the updates necessary. Just make sure to keep posting what needs fixed or added! I'll get to it as soon as I have the ability!


----------



## aussiettc

Thanks meg, that make thing a lot easier for me.

My move isn't going so well. SOme many things to organise for the kids and i even got told off by a lady the otherday for not being organise to have my daughter booked in for kindy from the age of 2. Forget the fact that is only able to be done if you live in the suburb and state which i didn't untill 2 days ago. I got of the phone crying cause she basically called me a bad mother for not being organised.
On top of all of this i have my sisters baby delivered by c-section 4 weeks early cauuse it has a cleff pallet and while i was on holidays my MIL accused me of hating my own son when she was drunk and everyone ignored it the following day cause she was drunk. Now there is quite a bit of tension in my house cause DH and I dont quite see eye to eye on what to do about it and i dont really want her in my house or around my kids untill she appologies. She was also really really nasty to me the whole night before she said i didnt like my son. 

Sorry for the long post and neglecting the thread but between internet issues and everythings thats happening i haven't had time to do anything. i just want to curl up in the fetal position for the next 4 months.:cry:


----------



## Kess

I'm sorry things are tough for you at the moment, Aussiettc. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry its hard at the moment, Mary! :hugs: Thinking of you!


----------



## MrsWez

I'm sorry things aren't going well, Aussiettc I completely agree with you on what to do with your mil. Being drunk isn't an excuse for saying something so vile.


----------



## ornahayes

Hope things come good soon Aussie - nasty MIL! :devil:

Scan went well and there was Chip with heart beating away!

However, was misbehaving no end and the sonographer said the baby was stubborn - I replied "I'm saying nothing!"

She was unable to get the measurements but could have told us the sex - we said no though so we're having a surprise! Will change my avatar to the new pic and feel free to have a guess!

Get to go back in 9 days for another scan so she can have another go and we get another pic! Bonus. :happydance:

Am starting to look forward and get excited about becoming a Mummy for real and holding this little one in my arms.:cloud9:

Sorry for the ramble and hope you're all ok. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great, honey! :) I respect Team Yellow mummies so much... I can't do it!


----------



## ornahayes

LOL Megg - OH wanted to know before we went in - when she asked the question I so nearly caved in! Just hope they don't ask us at the next scan as I could give in!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Now I hope they DO ask! LOL I'm so impatient... even with other people's babies! :rofl: I would have loved to know from day 1 with me... for real... I can't stand not knowing! LOL Watch my baby be stubborn and not show the goods!


----------



## ornahayes

My baby must be a bit of a tart as that was all it gave away to the sonographer lol! As my colleagues said, "Just like it's mother!" lol


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Nah... Most do give up the goods... I just worry mine won't since I want to know so badly!


----------



## MrsWez

Mine did, he wasn't shy about showing his bits until she wanted to take a picture.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, knowing is more important than photographic documentation! LOL


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck on your scan tomorrow Meg!


----------



## aussiettc

hi ladies,
thanks for the support i appreciate it. My MIL is always a little strange to say the least but this last time takes the cake.
Anyway enough about her, i have sent of the request to get meg to take ove the tread so hopefully that happens soon. 
As for the potty shots, i'm team yellow still had a scan done 2 weeks ago and will remain team yellow all the way. My first DS was quite the shy one and woould not give up the good for every single scan i had and i had about 10 all up due to pre term labour at 20 weeks. DH still laughs about it to this day.


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I've PM'd the mod who will be changing ownership of the thread. It should be mine tomorrow. Please post any changes you want made to the front page so I can start on it ASAP!


----------



## Megg33k

Thread ownership has been changed. Who needs added? Who needs gender updated? Give me as much info as you can, please! I'll get on it today! 

MrsWez - I've changed your 's' to the proper 'z' already and removed the 2 angels that I know about.


----------



## MrsWez

I'm team :blue: Thanks Meg!! 

I know of Razcox and amy for angels


----------



## Megg33k

Collecting changes now and will update after my scan today.


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck on your scan. :flower: Be good baby Ixxy!!!


----------



## Kess

Megg33k said:


> Thread ownership has been changed. Who needs added? Who needs gender updated? Give me as much info as you can, please! I'll get on it today!
> 
> MrsWez - I've changed your 's' to the proper 'z' already and removed the 2 angels that I know about.

Good luck in your scan.

Can you add me for the 23rd July please?


----------



## AfterAbigail

Megg33k said:


> May 31! It sounds so soon!!! Congrats, honey!

Yes strangely it feels quite soon and then ages away at the same time - patience is a virtue I dont have! When are you due? Hope you're well


----------



## MrsWez

How did the scan go Meg? I'm hoping all is well.


----------



## Megg33k

All is well! The heart rate was 182! S/he is so much bigger than before! :cloud9:

Pics---

Full pic with heartbeat along the bottom:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5376134756_f42b05cfee_z.jpg

Cropped pic:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5375534943_3c5f008f5b.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

AfterAbigail said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> May 31! It sounds so soon!!! Congrats, honey!
> 
> Yes strangely it feels quite soon and then ages away at the same time - patience is a virtue I dont have! When are you due? Hope you're wellClick to expand...

I don't have it either! :rofl: I'm due Aug 30! I'm very well... especially today! How're you?


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Megg! So happy for you!

AFM, spotting again (grrrrr) but it's all brown junk and seems to be slowing down. I just have to make sure I'm lying down the bulk of the day. So super boring! I was watching some Hollywood Countdown show that was listing Hollywood's Top 10 Moms and the actresses were all taking about running around on set big and pregnant and there I am, only able to lie on the couch and hear about strong, pregnant ladies conquering the world. lol


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and my due date has been changed to the 10th. Thanks!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Off to make changes! :)


----------



## ornahayes

Great pic Megg! Fantastic news - did they tell you the sex? lol! Won't be long... x


----------



## Megg33k

Well... I actually read every single post in the thread... So, I think I have all the people who wanted to be added up on the front post now. I have blue/pink tickers for those of you who already know and will happily edit for those of you who are finding out! If you intend to stay Team Yellow and want a specific gender-neutral ticker for that, I'll happily do that too.


----------



## Megg33k

ornahayes said:


> Great pic Megg! Fantastic news - did they tell you the sex? lol! Won't be long... x

I wish they could tell me the sex at 8 weeks! LOL But, no... I have to wait a bit longer! LOL


----------



## doddy0402

Hi ladies! I was wondering if I could perhaps sneak into this group? I'm not technically due in the summer (Sept 7th) but am without a home in PAL and a bit out of place on the normal September threads! Hope this is ok? 
Ps. I have had a scan this morning and it showed a little blob with a heartbeat so I am over the moon!x


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Doddy! Of course you can! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm due the 4th Megg, not the 6th xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Whoops, Sarah! I'll fix it!


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Whoops, Sarah! I'll fix it!

Pregnancy brain :lol:


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed!


----------



## aussiettc

Just wanted to say thanks again Meg and all you other ladies for being so patient with me. Sorry i turned out to be a dud thread host but life just got in the way. 

As for me i'm done to 3 rooms to unpack and sort out and then i'll be setttled into my new house. My SS had her baby by c-section the other day and it only has a hair lip which will get fixed after 3 months.Bub was only 5lb but even her full term bubs were only 7lb soo for 3 weeks realy not to bad. She and bub are doing well which is great. I have gotten into the OBYN that i wanted and even have my firts appointment booked for Feb 14 so things seem to be falling into place alittle bit around here. I do have to go back home though to move my dogs to their new home but other than that thing are going OK.

Meg congrats on the scan. Hope everyone else is dooing well and progressing well.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mary... I think everyone understands how that happens, honey. I know I do. I gave it up once, if you recall! :hugs: You took it for me while I was unable to continue... I'm just returning the favor! Looooooooooooove yoooooooou! xxx


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Congrats on your scan Megg :dance: 

Aussie congrats on nearly unpacking and settling into your new home! Sorry to hear ss's bubs has to have a op, good luck for the dogs moving home :flower: 

Starry sorry about more bleeding hun, hope your ok x You seem like your taking good care of yourself, carry on the good work x

Megg I haven't mentioned my due date changed at my 8 week scan to 28th June and we are staying team :yellow: 

I had a consultant appointment on Thursday which went well we got to hear bubs heartbeat for the first time which was great, another milestone for us and reassured me loads as waiting for the movement to be felt now..although I think I have had some little movement. I don't need to go back to consultant unless some other problem arises she is happy for me to be MW led.
Next appointment is 1st Feb with MW.

Hope you all have a great weekend xx


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, foxforce! :) I'll change your due date on post 1!


----------



## Megg33k

I am going to try and come up with a special Team Yellow ticker for those of you who aren't finding out... I just haven't done it yet! It'll happen though!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

I am due September 16th :) it is spring over here when our little one is due.

Could i be added too?


----------



## aussiettc

woohoo
i have internet at home WOOP WOOP

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:I have also got a place for my DD at a kinder :happydance::happydance:

now all i need to sort out is my dog and thing will be running smoothly


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, MrsCrabsticke! :) Welcome, honey!!! xxx

Yay, Mary! Nice to see you back online!


----------



## aussiettc

ok girls TMI alert:blush::blush:
has anyone else found that they are very moint in ther underwear?? its kinda like i peed my pants slightly by the end of the day:blush::blush:

Its really starting to get to me so i just want to know if its normal, cause i cant remember my last pregnancy to tell you the truth, i was so busy studying full time and working part time plus raising 2 kids, all i remember is feeling so greatful that my DS2 came cause i could finally rest.(i literally stopped 2 days before giving birth)


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... Its a bit moist in that region... for sure. I could do without it.


----------



## ornahayes

Aussie I've been like that since week 8! lol I live in pantyliners now!


----------



## Megg33k

I need to start living in liners... I can't go on without using them, really. Its gross.


----------



## foxforce

Hi mrscrabsticke and congrats

Your due on my b'day! :dance: can't believe sept due dates already! how time flies!


----------



## sequeena

aussie I've had to wear pantyliners since I found out, i've not got a great bladder anyway but I would be changing knicks 10 times a day if I didn't wear pantyliners now LOL


----------



## Starry Night

foxforce said:


> Hi mrscrabsticke and congrats
> 
> Your due on my b'day! :dance: can't believe sept due dates already! how time flies!

I know. I think we're evening getting close to October due dates by this time. For me, time seems to be dragging so I keep trying to tell myself it's actually going by quickly. lol


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, how are you all? I wrote in here a while ago but it was whilst it wasnt being updated so am not on the list. After seven miscarriages in the past two years I am days away from 2nd tri :happydance: I have my seventh scan tomorrow, dating and nuchal so will give you a proper EDD then, so nervous.


----------



## sequeena

Tasha said:


> Hey girls, how are you all? I wrote in here a while ago but it was whilst it wasnt being updated so am not on the list. After seven miscarriages in the past two years I am days away from 2nd tri :happydance: I have my seventh scan tomorrow, dating and nuchal so will give you a proper EDD then, so nervous.

Yay!! I'm only 4 days away from 2nd tri, so excited!! Good luck for tomorrow :D


----------



## Megg33k

Tasha said:


> Hey girls, how are you all? I wrote in here a while ago but it was whilst it wasnt being updated so am not on the list. After seven miscarriages in the past two years I am days away from 2nd tri :happydance: I have my seventh scan tomorrow, dating and nuchal so will give you a proper EDD then, so nervous.

Actually, you ARE on the list! :winkwink: I read every single post and added all the people who posted along the way! I'll happily change your due date when you know for sure though! :hugs: Oh, and :wohoo: for 2nd tri! That's amazing, honey! Really, really brings hope to lots of RM girls!


----------



## aussiettc

thanks girls i was starting to think i was strange but i feel normal now. <3 love you guys:hugs:


----------



## SammieGrace

Hi Everybody! 
Meg, 
Could you add me to the big beautiful summer list? My EDD is August 20th! Thanks :)


----------



## Lawa

Can i join in ?

Due the 30th July


----------



## cutelou101

:hi: everyone!

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

Megg glad the scan went well. I'm staying team yellow for the front page.

Aussie glad to hear your all unpacked

Great news fox, hope the mw appointment goes well on the 1st

Sorry to hear about the spotting starry :hugs: 

23 weeks for me tomorrow! Midwife next Tuesday and should have scan next week to see risk for pre-term labour, just waiting for scan time - my area is running a pilot scheme for the scans which is nice addition

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## foxforce

Hi Sammie and Lawa Congrats to you both :dance: 

Hope your both feeling well?!

Congrats on 23 weeks Cutelou tomorrow :dance: 

Hope the rest of you are well xx


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome to the new gilrs!!!



SammieGrace said:


> Hi Everybody!
> Meg,
> Could you add me to the big beautiful summer list? My EDD is August 20th! Thanks :)

Of course! :)



Lawa said:


> Can i join in ?
> 
> Due the 30th July

Definitely!



cutelou101 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:
> 
> Megg glad the scan went well. I'm staying team yellow for the front page.
> 
> Aussie glad to hear your all unpacked
> 
> Great news fox, hope the mw appointment goes well on the 1st
> 
> Sorry to hear about the spotting starry :hugs:
> 
> 23 weeks for me tomorrow! Midwife next Tuesday and should have scan next week to see risk for pre-term labour, just waiting for scan time - my area is running a pilot scheme for the scans which is nice addition
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Gotcha! I'll add you to the "team yellow" list and figure those out ASAP.

Wow... Almost at V-Day! Eek!


----------



## Lawa

Thanks Megg! 

I have my first consultants appointment tomorrow not sure what to expect really! 

I know him though he scanned me the first time and I miscarried and is a right looker lmao!


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls, I've been to see a consultant and substance midwife today. Both have agreed I need anti depressants so I've been put back onto sertraline but now it's a 100mg dose. I can go up to 250mg before it starts to get dangerous for baby.

When I have my triple test I need extra blood taken to check my liver. I overdosed back in October and a lot of the tablets I took were paracetamol which can mess your liver up. I had tests whilst in hospital which indicated it was ok at the time but they want to keep an eye on me.

It's a weight off my shoulders, especially since I only have my OH to support me :)


----------



## MrsWez

I'm glad you are getting the help and support you need. Please PM me if I can help at all. I know how much depression sucks, I know I can't fix it but I can listen and let you vent.


----------



## Starry Night

Just got a call from my OB and my baby is high risk for spina bifida with 1 in 350 odds. I'm devastated but obviously I want a baby with special needs over no baby at all. My biggest fear is the condition would kill in in the womb. I need to go for further tests but am terrified of amniocentesis. I've had lots of bleeding with this pregnancy and feel my odds of having adverse reactions--ie. miscarriage--would be higher.


----------



## Megg33k

I know someone (in real life) who was given VERY high odds of spina bifida... Like, she was told to expect her daughter to have it. They were nearly sure. And, her little girl was born perfect... not a thing wrong with her! So, 1 in 350 isn't that bad... It wouldn't sound so bad if they said she had a 349 in 350 chance of NOT having it, would it?


----------



## Starry Night

That's true. It just feels like one thing after another with this pregnancy. My spotting started again last night. Thankfully, it was just brown stuff and has stopped again for now. I just get crampy whenever it starts up and the cramps take awhile to die down.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just been on a bit of a break, but wanted to come back and see all the girls. :kiss:

Sorry you are having a tough time Starry night, but Meg is right, try and think positive. 

Sequeena sorry you need anti depressants that's tough I have been on those a few years ago...:hugs:

Meg how is everything, saw your latest scan pics...how exciting! Bet it feels like a miracle doesn't it....I know mine does.....:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi, just been on a bit of a break, but wanted to come back and see all the girls. :kiss:
> 
> Sorry you are having a tough time Starry night, but Meg is right, try and think positive.
> 
> Sequeena sorry you need anti depressants that's tough I have been on those a few years ago...:hugs:
> 
> Meg how is everything, saw your latest scan pics...how exciting! Bet it feels like a miracle doesn't it....I know mine does.....:kiss:

It definitely does, Lucy! It still feels completely impossible, honestly. I have days when I simply don't believe it at all! LOL


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls just dropping in to say i have my first scan this week fingers x'ed everything is going well in there :)


----------



## Mummytofour

Good Luck MM2B, I'm sure everything will be fine and you'll get to see your little sticky bean waving at you!:hugs:


----------



## Kess

Good luck MM2B!

I've got an independent midwife coming round this evening to "interview". I'm trying to come up with questions to ask.

My morning nausea seems to have reappeared. Darnit.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Thanks girls have to wait till friday but o well ill live till then hehe...
Hey Kess you got married on my 18th birthday :D


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it'll be great, MM2B! :)


----------



## MrsWez

Hi, everyone! I'm back from my vacation (holiday) to sunny california. Hi to all the newbies and hope everyone is well.

Starry, I will keep your little one in my positive thoughts and prayers. Hopefully he/she is just being naughty again.

I see my OB tomorrow to check my stitch and cervix and to check on baby and confirm he is infact a he. I'm feeling my first flutters every now and again. It feels strange like a little fish is swimming. I hope he is okay.


----------



## Starry Night

GL with your appointment, Mrs Wez


----------



## Kess

MissMummy2Be said:


> Thanks girls have to wait till friday but o well ill live till then hehe...
> Hey Kess you got married on my 18th birthday :D

Cool! 'Twas a great day.


----------



## MrsWez

Kess said:


> My morning nausea seems to have reappeared. Darnit.

Mine too, but unfortunately it wasn't just nausea.:sick: Damn OJ


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Hope you had lovely vacation Mrs Wez. Hope youe appointment goes well x

Just back from my mw appoint, heard bub's hb again, they are still lying low down into my pelvis to the left side, reassuring as not feeling any movement yet. Scan next Thursday for me.

Sorry some of you suffering with the nausea again booo hope it passes real quick!

Hope everyone else is well :D


----------



## Megg33k

Hey ladies... I just wanted you to know that I'm here and reading constantly... I just don't always have anything useful to say! LOL So, don't think I've deserted you. I'm just reading quietly until there's a purpose for me to post... Of course, there was no purpose for this one... LOL


----------



## Lawa

Hi ladies well I am now officaily 14 + 3! 

I have been signed of work for two weeks with high blood pressure till not feeling pregnant though! 

Been a bit worried this morning as bubs heartbeat seems to have dropped from 160 BPM at 10-12 weeks to 140-150? over the last few days I think it is normal for them to slow any one have any experience with this?

Oh and MEGG i have some knitted things I need to post to you!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not an expert, but I think the hb does slow down at this point. It definitely seems to be within the healthy range.

AFM, finally found out when I'm going for further tests to see if baby has spina bifida or not. I have an ultrasound next Friday morning (the 11th). My city doesn't perform these tests so I have to drive almost an hour away.


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls,

I'm waiting for the principal of my sons new school to ring me back to organise a visit to enrol him before friday the start of school. 

I have an appointment with my new OB on the 14th so just waiting for that to. Bub's is moving quite a bit these days and seems to have developed a pattern on getting active around 10pm every night which wouldn't be to bad but since i'm not sleeping well it means i dont get to sleep untill after it finishes playing. 

i also have to book an appointment to go on a tour of the hospital i plan to deliver in but haven't had time to yet. Oh well, such is life. 
I have offically been living in Melbourne for 2 and a half weeks and i'm loving it


----------



## Starry Night

aussie, glad that you're enjoying your new home. How has it been switching OBs mid-pregnancy? Did you have a hard time finding one? I ask because I'm probably moving to another province this spring and am feeling nervous about having to switch OBs. I really like mine and wish he could deliver my baby. I'm in Canada so I know the process would be different but I'm guessing the stress of change would be similar.


----------



## MrsWez

Glad things are working out for you Aussie.

My appointment went great. Couldn't get my ultrasound done today but I get a very detailed ultrasound done in a week. The anomoly scan. I think your supposed to get it at 20 weeks but my OB wants me to get it done faster. I'll be able to confirm the gender then. 

Still getting sick. It's really frustrating and I don't want to end up in the hospital again but I'm not sure how I can prevent anymore than I am. 

I know this is very sad, but I keep thinking I've lost my baby for some reason. Everytime I go in, I expect to hear the worst. Everytime he is perfect, I just can't get rid of the feeling.


----------



## Starry Night

I can't rid of the negative feelings about my baby either. :( Every time I dream about my pregnancy I always dream that I have lost it or am about to. Last night I dreamed I found blood everywhere. I know it's just a dream but it freaks me out.


----------



## MrsWez

I can not stop throwing up! I'm so annoyed. I haven't been able to keep anything down since Monday night. I have a feeling I'm going to end up in the hospital again. :cry: I am at work now but I just want to be in bed at home.


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to say that I think I jumped the gun taking this thread again. Its over for me. We lost the baby last night. There's more info in my journal, but its a bit hard to find with all the condolences, tbh. I don't have the energy to say more at the moment... but I did want to update.


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: Oh no, Megg! I'm so sorry.


:hug:


----------



## aussiettc

OH Meg, i dont know what to saay but :hug: :cry::hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Megg .. here for you always xxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Meg, do you want someone else to take over the thread for a while hunni? I'm sure we'd all much rather you looked after yourself than worried about updating a thread.:hugs:


----------



## Kess

I'm so sorry Meg. Thinking of you.


----------



## MrsWez

I'm so devastated for you Meg. :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

Megg I am so sorry, I really thought this was it for you, look after yourself, thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

So sorry Meg :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Megg I've just heard your awful news. I am so sorry and thought this was the one for you.


----------



## Megg33k

If someone wants to take the thread over, that would be great. I mean, I have no chance of getting back into Summer. I'm looking at Winter probably now. I suspect my next try will be my clinic's Apr 4 cycle... So, I'd be looking at an EDD in late Dec or early Jan if it takes. If someone's willing, I'll get the ball rolling on making the switch. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

I'll take it over for you if you want Meg? I kinda feel bad taking something else away from you IYKWIM, but I just want you to concentrate on healing and getting back on your horse! (Theoretically speaking!:hugs::hugs:

Just let me know what I need to do.:flower:
Suzanne XX


----------



## babysimpson

Megg33k said:


> If someone wants to take the thread over, that would be great. I mean, I have no chance of getting back into Summer. I'm looking at Winter probably now. I suspect my next try will be my clinic's Apr 4 cycle... So, I'd be looking at an EDD in late Dec or early Jan if it takes. If someone's willing, I'll get the ball rolling on making the switch. Thanks! :hugs:

Megg, I am hoping and would be honoured if we end up bump buddies for Winter. You're an amazing woman and I noticed that you're only a few months older than me!!


----------



## ornahayes

Big hugs to you Megg. Make sure you look after yourself and take care xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Mummytofour said:


> I'll take it over for you if you want Meg? I kinda feel bad taking something else away from you IYKWIM, but I just want you to concentrate on healing and getting back on your horse! (Theoretically speaking!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just let me know what I need to do.:flower:
> Suzanne XX

Oh, sweetie... Its easier for me not to do this. I hope you realize that. Its not taking something from me. Its showing me mercy. I would keep it if no one volunteered... but I'd rather you had it. I'll PM the mod who helped last time. Thank you! :kiss:



babysimpson said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If someone wants to take the thread over, that would be great. I mean, I have no chance of getting back into Summer. I'm looking at Winter probably now. I suspect my next try will be my clinic's Apr 4 cycle... So, I'd be looking at an EDD in late Dec or early Jan if it takes. If someone's willing, I'll get the ball rolling on making the switch. Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> Megg, I am hoping and would be honoured if we end up bump buddies for Winter. You're an amazing woman and I noticed that you're only a few months older than me!!Click to expand...

That would be great, honey! I truly hope it works out that way for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I had my scan and they put me forward 5days hehe :D


----------



## foxforce

Megg just logged on for first time in a few days to see your terrible news :cry: I'm so sorry hun I thought this was it. 
Take good care of yourself and your other half, so sorry again :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

hey girls could you plz change my due date to 14th of Aug :) from the 19th :D


----------



## mummyto3

im sue sept 14th :D


----------



## MrsWez

MissMummy2Be said:


> I had my scan and they put me forward 5days hehe :D

Congrats!!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

I got out of the hospital yesterday after 3 days in for a virus or hyperemesis. I'm able to keep solid food down now. It wasn't fun as I had low potassium levels and bad dehydration. Baby has been very active and healthy. Nurses had a hard time tracking him down for more than a second, his heart rate has been a steady 155. I can feel him move now. :happydance: I have my anomaly scan Tuesday and we can officially say he is in fact a he. :cloud9: I'll post pics then.


----------



## aussiettc

hello ladies 
hope everyone is doing well. I'm waiting unitl the 21st for my OB appointment. Before then i have to try and get into the maternity ward tour at the hospital i would like to go to just to make sure i like it. 

My DS#1 has settled into school nicely so thats good and my DD is settleing into kindy as well. In 2 weeks time DD will be at kindy 3 days a week 9:30 to 2:30 leaving me home with my littlest one. It will be so strange cause i'm only used to her going to care 1 day a week. I guess its good though cause she's be ready for school next year. 

At the moment i'm fiddling around with the removalists insurance company over the damage they did to my furniature when we moved so i have lots to keep me busy. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Kess

I'm fed up of waiting for my next scan (in about a month!) to find out what sex our little Dancer is. I want to know NOW darnit! Impatient for feeling baby as well, I've felt nothing yet :(.

I am excited to see my mw again on Monday though, and hear bub's heartbeat again.


----------



## Starry Night

I was at the ER today due to some severe pains and was given an ultrasound. It appears my sch hasn't cleared up as I previously thought. There is still some bleeding in the uterus. I feel really bummed about it. Fortunately, the baby is doing just fine and I felt him kick a lot today. And I finally found out the gender today: I am having a son! :blue:


----------



## Kess

Starry Night said:


> I was at the ER today due to some severe pains and was given an ultrasound. It appears my sch hasn't cleared up as I previously thought. There is still some bleeding in the uterus. I feel really bummed about it. Fortunately, the baby is doing just fine and I felt him kick a lot today. And I finally found out the gender today: I am having a son! :blue:

Congrats! :blue:

I hope the sch clears up soon.


----------



## Starry Night

Me too. It doesn't seem to have really grown so I'm trying to take that as a good sign for now. Praying lots. Now that I know I'm having a boy I'm even more attached to him so my worry feels stronger.


----------



## sequeena

I'm off for an emergency scan soon and to get my lady bits checked. I started bleeding and cramping yesterday.


----------



## MrsWez

I hope everything is okay Starry and Squeena. Please let us know how your scan goes. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Thinking of you, Sequeena.


----------



## sequeena

I have had ENOUGH!!! I spent £12 to get to Bridgend, which makes it £25 in 2 days and I have still not had a fucking scan. I went into gynaecology, didn't get my lady garden poked because of my 'past' (in other words they were scared shit I would go ape). I then asked about the scan, it was the only reason I was there and my doctor STRESSED I needed one. "Sorry, we don't do them in these circumstances" Then what fucking circumstances do you do them in!!!!!!!!

I have rung everyone possible - the birth centre, I spoke to the sister there, I rang my doctor who was only working half day so couldn't get through to him, I rang my midwife who was extremely shocked and angry.

Another doctor from my surgery is now on the case. He said he WILL get me what I need. He said it may take 45 minutes or so because the person he needs to speak to is in theatre but he will have an answer for me. He said I would probably have to go through to singleton and when I said I really could not afford anything else he said not to worry he will arrange me an *ambulance.* YES!!! He then asked me how I felt and said any changes I'm to ring him back immediately.

I get the feeling that whoever has fucked up is going to get kicked in the genitals. I have been refused scans by 3 hospitals in 2 days. I have spoken to doctors, consultants, midwives and sisters. I don't know what else to do. I can't carry on like this :cry:


----------



## stacey414

Hi Megg..I am due September 16th!! Can't wait!!



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev258pr___.png


----------



## Starry Night

Sequeena, that sounds terrible. I'm happy that you have a team of doctors and midwives who are fighting on your behalf. I hope you get that scan you need ASAP.


----------



## chevelle383

Hi all just checking In to show off a scan :)
 



Attached Files:







3d baby.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Sorry i havent been on in a while have been dealing with anoth mc. So i need to be taken off the list. our mc was at 6w6d.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## foxforce

Congrats on Team :blue: Starry and sory to hear you have been back in hospital and had more bleeding, great that bubs is doing fine :D

Sequeena sorry to here you get messed around I really hope you get sorted out and get your scan soon!

Mrs Wez congrats on Team :blue: also

Aussie glad your ds has settled in school that must be a relief! Good luck with the removalists and sorted out your issues

Kess it's only been this last week that the movement I have felt has felt really like baby for sure, I only had slightest flutters but now since last weekend they are like pokes and can actually see my belly move usually after food I might add! :lol: So try not worry it will come :flower:

I had my 20 week anomoly scan yesterday which was lovely, bubs was laid head down facing my back, was in a long time as it was making life hard for the sonographer to measure! No amount of coaxing the baby out of the position worked, everything is all normal and looked fine just need to go back on Tuesday for them to be able to finish measuring the heart. Which is great as I get to see bubs again :cloud9: I'll post a pic after tuesdays scan as yesterdays not so clear

Hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## Starry Night

Update: My baby doesn't have spina bifida! woo hoo! But I do have a placenta abruption but the specialist at the children's hospital doesn't think it should be a big problem as the bleed is moving away from the placenta, not collecting underneath, and that my baby will be fine. I'm going back for another ultrasound in 3 weeks and they will monitor my pregnancy alongside my OB. If they deem I become high-risk (which the specialist said he didn't see happening) then they would take over if necessary.

Overall, I feel very relieved.


----------



## MrsWez

Yay!! Congrats Starry that's great.


----------



## sequeena

Starry I'm glad for you! My baby is ok too, I just need another scan in a few weeks as they think I lost some amniotic fluid x


----------



## MrsWez

I hope everything's fine squeena. when was your last scan?


----------



## sequeena

I had my dating scan at 10+6 and today's scan was 15+1, I'll probably have my next one at 17-18 weeks and then I'll have the 20 week anomaly scan :)


----------



## MrsWez

I'm sorry you are going through such a stressful time :hugs: I hope and pray that it's nothing serious and the rest of the pregnancy is uneventful. Try to rest and drink lots of water. 

PS love the avatar pic of the baby!! so cute!!


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> I'm sorry you are going through such a stressful time :hugs: I hope and pray that it's nothing serious and the rest of the pregnancy is uneventful. Try to rest and drink lots of water.
> 
> PS love the avatar pic of the baby!! so cute!!

Thanks hun, I think all will be fine, they only want to rescan me because they don't scan at 15 weeks so don't really know how much amniotic fluid should be there. It could be completely fine xx

Ah I love it! You can see just about everything :cloud9:


----------



## MrsWez

I hope so, I've heard that staying hydrated helps with getting amniotic fluid up and maintained.


----------



## aussiettc

have you ever had one of those days where everythinng starts out fine but then by the end of the day there's nothing you can do right.
Thats my day today. DH has decided that he does like my voice apparently i have a nasty voice. Funny he only says this after getting of the phone to his mother(she hates me). 
So now all of a sudden i'm supposed to change my voice!!!!!!!!!!!
I think i should just curl up and go to sleep, its the only way me and my voice wont piss anyone else off!!!!!

sorry ladies just having a vent :growlmad:


----------



## Kess

MrsCrabsticke said:


> Sorry i havent been on in a while have been dealing with anoth mc. So i need to be taken off the list. our mc was at 6w6d.

I'm sorry for your loss MrsCrabsticke. :hugs:



Starry Night said:


> Update: My baby doesn't have spina bifida! woo hoo! But I do have a placenta abruption but the specialist at the children's hospital doesn't think it should be a big problem as the bleed is moving away from the placenta, not collecting underneath, and that my baby will be fine. I'm going back for another ultrasound in 3 weeks and they will monitor my pregnancy alongside my OB. If they deem I become high-risk (which the specialist said he didn't see happening) then they would take over if necessary.
> 
> Overall, I feel very relieved.

I'm glad things are working out. It's always nice to have answers about what's happening.



sequeena said:


> I had my dating scan at 10+6 and today's scan was 15+1, I'll probably have my next one at 17-18 weeks and then I'll have the 20 week anomaly scan :)

As others have said, keeping very hydrated is supposed to help with the amount of fluid, I've read.


I'm feeling paranoid this morning. My bump, which had been growing at an amazing rate, seems to have maybe gotten smaller, it's certainly not growing as fast. I'm hoping it's just my imagination or something and that nothing's gone wrong. Risk of miscarriage at this point should be really low, but I'm still scared. I thought I felt something that might be movement last night, but DH put his ear on my belly and pronounced it just the sound of wind moving around inside.

Midwife's coming tomorrow with the doppler, so we shall see. Any good thoughts anyone can spare would be welcome. I know it's irrational, and I haven't got any real reason to be scared, but it's just there in my head that maybe the baby has died and that's why my bump isn't bigger, and I can't get rid of the feeling of fear.


----------



## Tasha

I have only just seen Megg's news :cry: I am so sorry.

aussiettc, am so sorry he was nasty. I hope tomorrow is a better day :hugs:

Kess baby's tend to have growth spurts, and therefore your bump does too. With my other children they were usually around 16 and then 20 weeks, maybe it will be the same for you.

Sequeena, the girls are right, you need to drink lots incase your waters are low, mine broke at 28 weeks with Honey and I was told to drink at least two litres a day.

Fantastic news Starry, try to rest as much as possible because of the abruption. 

I have not been back in here since my dating scan, so will update. Lots has happened in just under three weeks. I had my scan and was put to the 2nd August from the 29th July, then I had an internal to check on my section scar (I had an emergency section in May 2008), and he said it had not healed properly and it needed to be followed up. 
On Wednesday just gone (9th) I had my cervical scan (I have these regularly due to PROM at 28 weeks with Honey), and my cervix had gone from 35mm to 28, which is still normal but they want me to rest. Then I saw the doctor who told me my scar is deficient and so their aim is to get me to 34 weeks.I next have an appointment on the 25th, then the 2nd another cervical scan.

How are you?


----------



## sequeena

I'm drinking and drinking. I get through about 3 pint glasses every hour. Is that ok?


----------



## sequeena

Tasha you're going through a lot, do try to rest as much as you can hun :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Sequeena there is 1.7 pints in every litre (I think) so your having more than enough at over 2 litres every hour.

Thank you hun, I will.


----------



## sequeena

Oh great, I will cut down as I almost spend all my time in the blooming toilet now. I'm a bit too enthusiastic I think :haha: 1 pint every hour or so should be fine then.


----------



## Lawa

Ladies I am Panicking slightly! 

MY edd by my LMP was 4th of August. Then by my 12 week can should have been 30th July! 

So was really happy went for a Gender scan at '15+6 weeks' to be told I was more like 15+2 and my new EDD was more like 3rd of August? Does this sound ok? 

Oh and she recons its a pink Bump! 

Also I dont look or feel pregnant and so scared something is going to go wrong is it normal at this stage to not feel pregnant at all?


----------



## Starry Night

Lawa, my due date has changed back and forth several times already but the past few weeks the growth has steadied. I think it's normal to not feel pregnant at this point. I have that still and I've already popped and felt the baby a bit. When he's quiet I sometimes forget that he's there! August 3rd is in line with your LMP so I wouldn't worry too much about it. The specialist I saw at the children's hospital said that as long as you're a week within your dates you should be fine.

Tasha, sorry your scar hasn't healed properly but I'm glad to see your doctor is taking care of you.

Sequeena, you're a trooper. I can never drink all the water I'm supposed to as I'm gagging or "topping off" long before that. It seriously feels like the water is filling up my stomach and them coming back up my throat. Yet I'm always thirsty!

Kess, I think until we officially "pop" it's normal for the bump to grow and shrink a bit. I'm always smaller in the morning and then bloat by the end of the day. Though, there are days that I will swear that I'm smaller overall but DH keeps telling me I'm still huge so maybe paranoia has something to do with my perception. lol

Definitely taking it easy. I've been on bed rest since my bfp though now the specialist is telling me that strict bed rest isn't very good either. So I'm doing small things about the house like getting my own food and drinks which is so nice to not be at the mercy of my DH. He's very helpful but he has things to do too and can't always jump when I say to. ha ha Mostly, I'm restricted to the house as driving over bumpy roads can aggravate things. I'm just glad that the specialist has given me a good prognosis and doesn't see any further damage being done as long as I'm careful. It's one of the best hospitals in the country and high-risk obstetrics and neo-natal care is their specialty so I know I can trust him when he says that.


----------



## MrsWez

So sorry for your loss Mrs. Crabsticke.

Tasha, sorry things are taking longer to heal but glad your DR. is taking good care of you.

AFM, I go to check on baby and my cervix, Tuesday. Yay. I hopefully it will be a while till I see him again after that.


----------



## Kess

Thanks for the reassurance, folks.

My midwife has not long gone, and she found the heartbeat again. She has also lent me her doppler, so with practise I should be able to find it myself. She has told me if I can't find it, don't panic, it's hard to find sometimes, and to ring her and she'll come round and find it herself to reassure me.

She's also lent me a natal hypnotherapy music cd, yoga dvd and book, another couple of books, and a birth music cd, and next time she's bringing the natal hypnotherapy proper cd. I've got so much to get through! It's fab!


----------



## Lawa

HI ladies do any of your bumps dissapear? 

I will looking the mirror and think i have a bump! then suck tummy in and it practically goes? 

I am 16 weeks x


----------



## Starry Night

My bump grows and shrinks all the time. Even now I can almost suck it in all the way in the morning and I have quite the noticeable bump. At night when I'm bloated I can't really do it.


----------



## MrsWez

My bump changes whether or not I eat and the time of the day. It's smaller in the morning and bigger at night


----------



## Lawa

Oh good I was feeling a bit of a fraud!


----------



## sequeena

Mine feels like it's disappearing some days and then other days (like yesterday) I feel so huge!!


----------



## MrsWez

I feel huge today, but that may be due to all the cookies I've eaten today. :haha:


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> I feel huge today, but that may be due to all the cookies I've eaten today. :haha:

I want oreos now!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,
so i had a reaisation last night that i have a fear of spinals and surgury. When i had my last c-section the anethisist was not compentant at doing them. Basically, when i went in to theater for my planned section i sat on the table and was introduced to the lady who was doing the spinal. 
so i sat on the table curled over a pillow and was preped for the needle. She missed at first and then tried again, she kept saying i dont think its right, "mary does that need to go up, down, left or right?" 
so this went on with me trying to help??? (seriously i had no idea, its not like i went to uni and trained in this stuff) THe nurse holding my hands told the anethitist to stop asking after about 5 minutes as i was in tears and just struggling to cope with the whole thing. After 20 minutes the midwife who was outside with my DH came in and asked what the hold up was and if there was any problems. Eventually 25mins after they began they finally got the spinal in and i was able to lay down and have DH come in and settle me down. The surgen wouldn't start untill i calmed down cause in was a sobbing mess shaking all over. After that the surgery went well with no further problems.

The problem now is everything i think about it it scares th crap out of me. There are days where i cant sleep because its on my mind and i don't know that i will cope with the idea of another spinal let alone the actuall thing. THe closer i get to birth the harder it is to rationalise that something wont go wrong again. I am totally pertrified of needles now, i dont know what to do.
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Lawa

Hey hun that sounds awfull! 

Have you considered trying hypnotherapy?

It really works for some people x


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Aussie, no advice as I haven't been in that situation before but it sounds awful to have gone through that.


Just posting to celebrate reaching half-way. It's one of the milestones I have set up for myself. My 20 week scan is tomorrow. And yesterday, baby spent the whole day kicking my bladder and cervix. Good times. :wacko:


----------



## aussiettc

So my doctor has told me that i can't have a VBAC because its just to dangerous. I'm fine with it cause she also checked my pelvis and told me that i probally have a really really narrow pelvic canal and that makes it difficult to have children naturally especially since mine are usually so big. 

So i will be going in on 23rd of May to have bubs via c-section if nothing changes. I'm fine as i saw on the news recently that someone tried to do it at home and ended up loosing her baby and almost her life as well. I dont want to risk that so i'm going to just go with the doctors suggestions.

I did have a bad day yesturday cause my nanna said that she can't llok after my dogs cause she has to have a knee replacement sometime and its just making her life difficult cause she cant walk properly. so now i have to sell my dogs and its breaking my heart.:cry:


----------



## Kess

Aussiettc, is it only temporary that u want someone looking after your dogs? I.e. would you have had them back from your Nanna at some point? If so, there are groups in the UK, so maybe in Australia, that will foster temporarily, or you might be able to find someone who will in exchange for a small fee. Or is it during the day they need company while you work or something?


----------



## aussiettc

I've had to sell them. I can't have them with me for at least 2 years and my nanna can't look after them at all. I have found a home for one and hopefull can find a home for the other soon. I don't think its faire to ask a stranger to look after them for at least 2 years or more. Its just heartbreaking cause i have to tell my kids whats happened, and i know they will be devistated. The reality is that a new home is the best things for the dogs in the long run so i have to do what is right for them.:cry:


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: aussie, I'm so sorry you had to make this choice. it was very selfless, kind and sad.


----------



## aussiettc

Thanks guys. I know i've done the right thing it just kills me cause when we got them we had our own house a stablee job and no intentions of ever getting rid of them. But then DH's work said he needed to transfer to Melbourne and we have to rent so i just can't have them. If i knew this was going to happen i wouldn't of ggot them in the first place cause i hate giving them up. But hey at least they will be going to nice homes.


----------



## ornahayes

Hi ladies,

How are we all?

I've been off here for a while going mad with wedding plans and decorating the nursery - it's my half term and I have to make the most of getting everything done I possibly can before I get too big lol

I have the midwife tomorrow and hopefully we might get to hear the heartbeat as we haven't heard it yet - only seen it beating away in the scans. Baby had hic-cups last night to my OHs amusement - my belly was jerking away was very strange! 

Decorating the nursery has made me realise this is all for real and we are having a baby in just under 4 months time - which still seems forever away!

Big hugs to you Aussie - you've certainly been through it lately FX things start to look up! x


----------



## Kess

<Hugs> Aussiettc, I can imagine how hard it has been. You found them good homes. Hopefully the new owners will keep you up to date with an email now and again? When I foster dogs, the new owners keep me updated as they know it's a wrench letting go when I've had them here and fallen in love, even though we knew from the beginning they weren't here permanently.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Sorry you had to give up your dogs. I'm sure you'll find loving homes for all of them.

orna, good luck with your midwife appointment tomorrow. That's so cute about baby having the hiccups.


I had my 20 week scan two days ago and it was SOOO nice going to the hospital for something that was routine. I've gone so many times absolutely afraid everything was going wrong or to check for spina bifida, etc that to be able to go in so relaxed, knowing everything was going to be OK was such a comfort and almost healing in a way. Baby kicked and fussed throughout the exam which felt almost strange. The ultrasound wand was pressing hard on my belly as baby was kicking here, there and everywhere from the inside. We did get our third confirmation that we are having a boy. No more doubts on that front.

I go back to the children's hospital next week for another scan to check up on my bleed/placenta abruption and also to confirm the lack of spina bifida the last ultrasound showed. At my 20 week scan the technician thought the bleed looked like old stuff so I'm hoping that's confirmed by the specialist.


----------



## aussiettc

SOrry girl O/T but i just told my 10year old that we had to sell his pet dog and he let out a few tears and then said but he's gonna have a nice big yard to run in and a beach to go swimming in now so its OK mum. He'll be heaps happier there than in the cage at Nanna's mum so i know he'll love it. But do you think when we go there next we could say goodbye? :thumbup:

My response "maybe it depends on when we go mate." i am so proud of him, for 10year old who is usually immature to show such wisdom and understanding its blown me away. Brought me to tears to.:hugs: i guess i must have done something right over the last 10 years to get thhat response:cloud9:


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies I had a gender scan yesterday at 17 + 1 and I am on team pink!


----------



## foxforce

So sorry you are having to give up your dogs Aussie you must be so upset :hugs:

Orna hope you get to hear hb, hope your wedding plans are coming on well x

Congrats on your 20 week scan Starry sounds like your lil fighter is a lively one good news on your blood looking old, fx'd for you x

Congrats on team :pink: Lawla super news 

I'm just trying to get out of the groggy feeling I have today and get motivated, hope you all have a good day :D


----------



## ornahayes

We got to hear the heartbeat! Was amazing!!! 

Wedding plans are well on there way - glad we organised most things well before Chip came along thats for sure!

Hope you're feeling more motivated now Starry? You have got a fab excuse to have a lazy day though! You're pregnant! lol


----------



## Starry Night

I have lazy days everyday! LOL! The specialist had told me that strict bed rest isn't healthy but I'm practically under house arrest and need to treat myself with "kid gloves". I watch loads of TV and do tons of crossword puzzles. Sometimes I help with the dishes or folding laundry or feed the cat but that's about it.

My baby really is a little fighter. He's put up with so much but I think things are getting better. Everyday his movements get stronger and more pronounced and I'm feeling stronger too. Getting the good prognosis from the specialist has really helped. My next scan got pushed back another week so I'll be seeing my baby again in 2 weeks, not one.

Orna, congrats on hearing the heartbeat. I love that sound! At my 20 week scan it sounded so jumbled and erratic because baby kept leaping around which disrupted the sounds. lol


----------



## aussiettc

:happydance:Hey ladies, just a quick update. Bothdogshave found a new home (actually the same one) and are going to be well looked after. My nanna can go and check them regularlly and they are getting the best care i could think of. Even better is the female is getting desexed which means she wont have any more puppies and can stay with the male without complacations. I'm over the moon cause it ends heaps of worry and stress about whether they would be alright. 

As for the baby front. i have to have my GCT on the 16th of March and then back to the OB on the 24th. I have also been booked into the hospital of my choice. It has a great menu, WIFI and is in a good location from our house. Also my FIL has agreed to come over to look after the kids so we don't have to worry about what to do with them during the time i'm in hospital either. So today is a good and happy day for me:happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, aussie, that's absolutely wonderful! That must be such a burden off of your shoulders on all fronts.


----------



## ornahayes

Fantastic news Aussie - what a relief that things are calming down. x


----------



## MrsWez

Great news aussie!! I'm so happy for you and the pups.


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck with the wedding planning, Orna. I would elope. :haha: And congrats on hearing Chip.


----------



## aussiettc

Ok girls so only havev about 11 weeks left. I was jsut saying to DH the other day that i feel so unpreepared and he's like why, we have everything we need so i dont know how we could be unprepared. 

And he's right but i think cause i haven't had to do anything cause i set everything up when we moved in 4 weeks ago while unpacking everything else. i guess cause i did it with everything else when we moved in i haven't actually done anything just for baby so that might be why.


----------



## sequeena

So sorry I've been MIA girls. I'm off for an important scan today and I'm scared :(


----------



## foxforce

Fab news aussie about your poochies

Good luck Sequeena for your scan, keep positive hun xx


----------



## Kess

Good luck Sequeena.

Aussie, that home sounds great, and it's good that your son is taking it so well.

DH has asked me not to look for the baby's heartbeat on our borrowed doppler in front of him, as apparently he freaks out the whole time until I find it (not normally more than a few seconds, but yesterday s/he wasn't co-operating). :(


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, sequeena.

Amidst all of our own stresses sometimes I think we forget about our poor dh's worries. When I thought I was losing this one DH cried more than I did.

Home dopplers can be good but I can easily imagine the unnecessary worry it can create. The dopplers at the hospital have yet to find my baby's heart beat even though my OB's doppler picked it up at 14 weeks quite easily.


----------



## MrsWez

My DH freaks out when the nurse can't find him at first. I can feel him squirming so I know he's okay. I have to tell him to relax. It means you have a very caring daddy to be.


----------



## sequeena

Not very good news :( just hope they have better news for me next week.


----------



## Starry Night

sequeena, sorry you didn't get the news you wanted. At my 20 week scan, I had a student performing the ultrasound and she was commenting to the head technician that she was having a hard time finding one of the kidneys and the technician said that it's very tricky to find both due to positioning, etc. The head technician had to take over a bit to find it. Hopefully, this is the case with your baby. Good luck for your next scan.


----------



## sequeena

Starry Night said:


> sequeena, sorry you didn't get the news you wanted. At my 20 week scan, I had a student performing the ultrasound and she was commenting to the head technician that she was having a hard time finding one of the kidneys and the technician said that it's very tricky to find both due to positioning, etc. The head technician had to take over a bit to find it. Hopefully, this is the case with your baby. Good luck for your next scan.

Thanks :) I hope that's the case too. I'm a bit worried about the fluid but not as much as the kidney. Sigh.


----------



## foxforce

Sorry Sequeena :hugs: Hope the next scan brings you good news. 

At my 20 week scan bubs was being awkward and I had to go back the next week as they couldn't measure everything properly. All the best x


----------



## aussiettc

Sequeena hope you get some good new at your next scan.

AFM i have strained ligaments in my back and hips so i am on bed rest. Its not to bad as my beautiful DH is working from home and heloing out with the kids so i have actually been able to rest a bit. On another note though the OB saw me today and did a scan to check everything was OK, my cervix is closed and the placenta doesnt have any problems. Bubs is having a great time in there, bouncing around all over the place. So a got to have another look at bubs and everything is Ok as long as i just rest a little bit and take care when lifting things.


----------



## aussiettc

wow guys this thread has gone really really quiet for some reason. 
Just an update from me. Things are going well, i have to go for my glucose test next week but i only have to do the 1 hour non fasting one which is great. DH and i had a chat about how life's going at the moment cause i just feel so useless. I rely on him to do the cooking most nights cause i'm just to sore and worn out to do anything. Its not very good at all cause he works really hard and i keep adding extra work which makes me feel worse. He doesn't mind but since i'm a SAHM i feel like i'm letting him down somehow. 
I'm also just starting to feel useless cause i dont get out of the house much and haven't made any new friend in Melbourne yet. 
OK self pity rant over now:coffee:


----------



## Starry Night

Not too much to report on my end. Still waiting for my ultrasound at the children's hospital to check up on my sch and placenta abruption. Baby is getting stronger all the time. I love to feel his kicks even though my cervix remains his favourite target....

Also have some baby showers planned for me already. It's a bit soon by traditional standards but DH and I are planning on moving out of province before baby arrives so it's the last chance for family and friends to throw them.


----------



## Kess

<Sings> Ooooohh, We're half way there, Woah oh, Living on a prayer! <\assault of eardrums>

I'm 20 weeks now! Only 20 to go!

Does anyone know when "viable" is now?

Not long till my 20 week scan. Keep having nightmares that they find s/he hasn't got a brain and won't live beyond birth :(. Hoping to find out the sex too.


----------



## foxforce

I am viable today yay! :happydance: 24 weeks Kess :D Not long now for you!

Starry I am still getting used the movement and kicks I still find it very strange seeing my belly move so much, my whole belly moves now almost like you can see baby turn, nice that you get kicks in cervix lol My bubs seems to like kicking in my side when I lay on it as if to say what's this?! 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## sequeena

Yup viable is 24 weeks congrats foxforce! :dance:

Only another 5 weeks or for me, I'll be almost 25 weeks by my birthday so focusing on that as the next target :D


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Kess on reaching 20 weeks! Fears for scans are common but they more often than not turn out great! Hope your little one cooperates and let's you get a peek at the sex.

Congrats to foxforce for reaching viability!

I can only compare the kicks to my cervix to that funny, jarring feeling you get when bumping your funny bone. I'm starting to get more belly kicks but he still prefers sitting down low.


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on your v day, fox.

squeena and kess, it'll be here before you know it! 

Starry, I can feel little man squirm but like you the kicks are low and generally targeting my bladder. 

AFM, just got over a cold/bronchitis, had it for almost two weeks. Went to the OB today and all is well. I've gained 4lbs so far. Hoping to only gain 20 more, but if I gain more it's fine. Getting some insomnia, nothing too horrible. I have the next two days off so I plan on get some rest. I have to have a scan in two weeks to check my cervical length and stitch as well as check Jonathan. Dr. says that he wants to monitor me closely between now and 30 weeks to make sure the weight of the baby doesn't affect my cerclage.


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies I am 19 weeks today! 

Think I felt little one moving for the first time yesterday as well! 20 wek scan on monday its all becoming quite real!


----------



## sequeena

I started feeling light kicks yesterday. It feels like my stomach has a twitch.


----------



## Kess

foxforce said:


> I am viable today yay! :happydance: 24 weeks Kess :D Not long now for you!
> 
> Starry I am still getting used the movement and kicks I still find it very strange seeing my belly move so much, my whole belly moves now almost like you can see baby turn, nice that you get kicks in cervix lol My bubs seems to like kicking in my side when I lay on it as if to say what's this?!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well x

Indeed, not long! Congrats on V-day!

I was wondering if that weird feeling I get was LO kicking my cervix. It feels a little like when s/he prods me in my bladder, but different. Kinda like when :sex: with DH and he goes too deep :blush:... so I figured it might be bubs nudging my cervix from the other side as it feels similar.

27 hours until my scan.


----------



## Kess

sequeena said:


> I started feeling light kicks yesterday. It feels like my stomach has a twitch.

That's what mine felt like to start with! I wasn't ever really sure I was feeling the "flutters" and stuff others felt, but I started feeling like ... like when a nerve or something has a twitch, you know? but really localised in my abdomen. Then they got stronger. :cloud9: Now it feels like something prodding me from inside.


----------



## foxforce

Kess said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> I am viable today yay! :happydance: 24 weeks Kess :D Not long now for you!
> 
> Starry I am still getting used the movement and kicks I still find it very strange seeing my belly move so much, my whole belly moves now almost like you can see baby turn, nice that you get kicks in cervix lol My bubs seems to like kicking in my side when I lay on it as if to say what's this?!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well x
> 
> Indeed, not long! Congrats on V-day!
> 
> I was wondering if that weird feeling I get was LO kicking my cervix. It feels a little like when s/he prods me in my bladder, but different. Kinda like when :sex: with DH and he goes too deep :blush:... so I figured it might be bubs nudging my cervix from the other side as it feels similar.
> 
> 27 hours until my scan.Click to expand...

Thanks Kess and others for the congrats.
I used to get that feeling alot Kess, more in the 1st Tri than I do now but still get it occasionally, I presummed it was lo pressing against the other side of the cervix, like a dull ache deep inside you?

Sequeena - Yay! thats great news, it is a strange feeling at first I thought it was more like a pulsing feeling, you are at the same stage I was when I first felt movement I could say was definately lo. Thankfully it still isn't strong enough to keep me awake at night or wake me yet . . . . .


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: to Lawa and Sequeena feeling their little ones! Such a lovely, endearing feeling, isn't it? :cloud9: My baby's first kicks felt like tiny pops. My guy seems to prefer stretches and rolls to kicks though.

Kess - good luck with your scan.


----------



## sequeena

It's wonderful!! Though I feel so awful for my OH because there's no way he can feel them yet :(


----------



## Starry Night

It won't be much longer. Though it often seems baby stops performing when daddy comes for a feel. lol I only call dh over to feel if he's being really active.


----------



## Kess

IT'S A BOY!!

And he's completely healthy, she checked everything out really thoroughly and he's fine :cloud9:.


----------



## sequeena

Another boy! :dance:


----------



## ornahayes

Hope we're all ok and enjoying second / third trimester? I'm now in third and can't believe it!

Congrats on team blue Kess!!!

And congrats to all those feeling those movements - it's so amazing! 

My OH has felt Chip move quite a bit - it makes me laugh cos he'll say that's a big one when in reality it was really small compared to what I'm used to!

My BP has been slightly raised at the hospital - but it was normal at my GPs on Fri. Am putting it down to the fact that I really did not want to go back to the hospital that treated me so badly when I had my miscarriage. Have been told to take it easy - if only that was possible working with 60 4 and 5 year olds! lol


----------



## sequeena

I feel like I've depopped this last week. What is going on with my bump!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200050_1930296182275_1388356992_2226864_1683321_n.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

nice bump squeena! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> nice bump squeena! :thumbup:

Thanks hun :D XX


----------



## Starry Night

I seemed to pop one week and then deflate the next. It wasn't until about 20 weeks that I stayed popped. But I still seem to get a bloat increase at night which goes away in the morning.

Kess - congrats on Team Blue!! Glad the scan went so well.

AFM - going to the children's hospital tomorrow for a scan to update me on the placenta abruption. Getting really nervous! I've been feeling good about it for two weeks but now I'm freaking out! I keep getting loads of discharge which I will convince myself is blood and I'm feeling every ache and twinge. Baby's kicks are the only thing keeping me sane at the moment.


----------



## Starry Night

Back from my scan: the placenta abruption has healed and all the bleeding has reabsorbed! Baby is measuring on the big side so placenta is functioning as it should. The specialist said my one uterine wall isn't delivering as much blood as it should so I'm going back in 4 weeks for another scan. He said any future risks are minimal but he's being cautious.


----------



## sequeena

Starry that's such good news, hope the other uterine wall heals itself too. It's amazing what our body can do isn't it xxx

I've got such a bad back/headache today and have been chasing my cats all day who have been on some sort of OMG KITTY SUGAR RUSH.

If one more person tells me to cheer up I will reach through my laptop screen and throttle the life out of them.


----------



## Starry Night

Your cats too? My cat has been friggin' annoying lately! LOL I love her all the same...but seriously....so rude!


----------



## sequeena

Starry Night said:


> Your cats too? My cat has been friggin' annoying lately! LOL I love her all the same...but seriously....so rude!

It must be that time of the month for them. They're usually only this active when they've been for a number 2 (who knows why) but today it's been constant.


----------



## MrsWez

my 22 week bump

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/bump.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

sequeena said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Your cats too? My cat has been friggin' annoying lately! LOL I love her all the same...but seriously....so rude!
> 
> It must be that time of the month for them. They're usually only this active when they've been for a number 2 (who knows why) but today it's been constant.Click to expand...

My girl was spayed as a kitten. I think she's just insane. Seriously. And as we're preparing to move and bringing in stuff for the baby I think she's getting an idea things are about to change. She got mad when we got her a new food dish. :dohh:


----------



## SugarFairy

Glad to hear everythings going well Starry :thumbup:

Mrs Wez, great bump! I feel as though I'm getting bigger every day and my little guy is getting really active in there!

Sequeena - I think it was you - apologies if not - with low amniotic fluid? Any update there? Hows it all going?

And all these boys coming along in June/July! We could make a football team!


----------



## sequeena

Yes hun it was me x still got low fluid and was told I deff broke my waters at 14 weeks. I'm mostly on bedrest but little Thomas is still on target for growth x


----------



## SugarFairy

Excellent news that your little guy is on target :thumbup: Lets hope he stays that way for another 21 weeks! Nearly half way now x


----------



## Lawa

Ladies I am so scared and its irrational! 

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and yesterday I bought a car seat and bedding OMG.

All the way through this pregnancy the only thing I have bought is one pack of baby vests! 

Is it normal to feel like this?


----------



## aussiettc

Hope everyone is doing well. 
AFM i have started getting swollen ankles, one seems to be more than swollen than the other. I'm not sure whether it is something to be worried about or not. I'll ask my OB about it when i see her next week. I also have my GCT test next week not that i'm looking forward to it to much though. Fxed i pass although i haven't failed on in 3 pregnacies so i'm quitely confident.


----------



## sequeena

Lawa said:


> Ladies I am so scared and its irrational!
> 
> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and yesterday I bought a car seat and bedding OMG.
> 
> All the way through this pregnancy the only thing I have bought is one pack of baby vests!
> 
> Is it normal to feel like this?

It IS normal :hugs: I have a scan tomorrow (doppler and to check amniotic fluid) and I am shitting bricks even though I've seen my man almost 4 weeks in a row. You won't believe the stuff I've got either :lol:


----------



## SugarFairy

Lawa said:


> Ladies I am so scared and its irrational!
> 
> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and yesterday I bought a car seat and bedding OMG.
> 
> All the way through this pregnancy the only thing I have bought is one pack of baby vests!
> 
> Is it normal to feel like this?

:hugs:


----------



## Kess

Brilliant news that Thomas is on target. Stay that way little man!


Thanks for the congrats, Starry Night, and it's great that everything is working out placenta-wise.


Lawa, yes, totally normal. My 20 week scan the other day I was scared for ages beforehand, literally having nightmares, and lying there for the ages the sonographer took to check everything felt like HOURS!


I'm still getting used to Dinky being a boy. I'm going to have to order that book, what's it called? How To Raise Boys or something? My experience with girl babies and toddlers/young children is quite extensive, I spent lots of time with younger girl cousins and most of the children my Mom has childminded/fostered all my life have been girls. My experience with boys could be counted in hours or days rather than years - they mostly buggered off outside to play football together. I just hope he's quiet and studious as I can relate to that! If he's sporty I'll be totally lost, and so will his dad, who's a total geek.


----------



## foxforce

Yup Lawa I have been so scared before scans, now I feel so nervous but I must admit that has got better last couple of days.
I think the scaredness has gone as I can full lo moving or if not get them to move by have a rub or by singing lol not sure if thats as my singing is terrible or they actually like it :haha: 
Hope your scan has gone really well, look forward to hearing :flower: 

Hope rest of you are well today?


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, again I'm so happy for you and baby that everything has healed up nicely.

Lawa, I don't think the anxiety ever goes away. He's almost viable and I can feel him move and I'm still a nervous wreck when the day comes. 

AFM, doing well was sick for the last couple of days. Dizzy, migraine, really tired and sick to my stomach but all seems to be well today. Strange. Jonathan is kicking and rolling this morning. I'm so in love with him already! :cloud9:


----------



## Lawa

Today was scan day and all is fine phew! 

measuring 20 +3 whoop xx


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Lawa!! :thumbup:


----------



## foxforce

Excellent news Lawa, congrats hun x


----------



## Lawa

Its scary and really all starting to feel real now!


----------



## sequeena

Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:


----------



## Starry Night

sequeena said:


> Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:

That is so friggin' amazing!!!!!!! So pleased for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Starry Night said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:
> 
> That is so friggin' amazing!!!!!!! So pleased for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am so happy :D


----------



## MrsWez

Awesome news, squeena!! You are a super Amniotic Fluid woman!


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> Awesome news, squeena!! You are a super Amniotic Fluid woman!

*has awesome amniotic fluid making powers* :smug:


----------



## MrsWez

I love the smug face. You are doing great, only one month until viability.


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls,
i have a couple of hours unitll i do my GCT and i'm absolutely shitting myself at the moment. i dont know why cause its just a stupid blood test but i'm quite scared. It might have to do with my fear of needles at the moment but who knows. Also LO hasn't given me any big kicks yet today, which i'm sure its only a matter of time but it doesn't stop me from worrying about bubs.

I gotta go and take my daughter to kindy so untill after i get these tests done, bye bye:coffee:


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your blood tests!

I have a very laid-back baby and I can go days with hardly feeling a thing from him. Doesn't really help my stress levels but he's always just fine on the ultrasounds I've had. I used to feel him a bit more when he was sitting really low. It's like I can't feel anything but solid kicks in the stomach area and he has always preferred to roll or squirm. I'll feel him in the pelvic area but then he will roll upwards and just "disappear". Freaks me out a little...


----------



## aussiettc

Blood test didn't go well today.
It took them 3 goes to find a vein and they only found it when they were just about to give up after wriggling the needle about for about a minute.
I only hope that i dont have to go back and have the 2 hour test cause i dont think i could do it. :cry:


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry to hear that Aussie, Last time I was admitted it took 4 goes and a lot of wiggling to get my IV going as I was sooo dehydrated. I hope if there is a next time it's a quick stick.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm sorry to hear that, Aussie. I'm normally good with needles and I HATE when the nurses poke you up and down. It stings so much. And it seems to be the unsympathetic ones that do that too. I hope you don't bruise or anything like that.

When do you get the results? Or was this just a routine test?


----------



## aussiettc

thanks girls, i get the results next thursday when i have my appointment with my OB. Unfortunatly i bruise easily and have some brusing already from their crappy job. 
So the test was routine, just the usual gestaional diabeties test, pluss some other bloodwork, iron levels and such.
So for those of you who have had the glucose test(diabeties) how did you feel the next day. I'm feeling really really tired and sick. I've never felt like this with the other 3 tests i've done before. Has anyone else felt like this and did you pass??


----------



## Starry Night

Is there anyone still posting here that has reached that point? I probably won't get mine for awhile. I'm moving out of province at 28 weeks and still need to figure out who my new OB will be. Maybe my current OB will do it early so I can get the results on time.


----------



## sequeena

Sorry Aussie I can't help, I'm having a GTT in May :wacko:


----------



## ornahayes

How are we all today?

Hey Aussie. I had my GTT a couple of weeks ago. Results were normal and I felt fine the next day so not much help I'm afraid - sorry!

Have been told we can not have the birth centre due to my BMI but we're off tomorrow to look at another hospital; refused to have Chip at the one I had my MC due to the really bad care we received.
FX for this one.

xxx


----------



## sequeena

ornahayes how unfair to refuse you to birth in the birthing centre because of that :( I've made my intentions to give birth in the birthing centre clear and have had no problems thankfully. I had a BMI of 34 pre pregnancy but it's gone down to 31 now.


----------



## ornahayes

Thanks Sequeena - it was 35 at booking in. Have no idea what it is now. More annoyed that the midwife I swa on Monday said she didn't think it would be a problem. Then the consultant on Fri flat refused as there is a risk I'll have a big baby and he wrote in my book! I've surprised myself as the only weight I seem to have gained so far has been my baby bump and everyone else keeps telling me this too - I thought I'd become a big bloater lol!
Just have to wait and see what they say tomorrow. They have a birth centre and a labour ward at this hospital and both offer water birth which is what I really want. Other plus is my OH works there (not as a medical person but doing research so might get some preferential treatment??? lol)


----------



## SammieGrace

Could you update me Megg? It is a boy, and our new due date is 8/18! Thanks, Court


----------



## Starry Night

V-day for me today!! Another milestone down! :):)


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Starry!! :happydance: Mine's tomorrow! I can't believe I've made it this far.


----------



## Kess

Congrats Starry Night! Not long till mine...


----------



## Starry Night

Now I need a new milestone. My due date still feels so far away it's really quite overwhelming. I was thinking maybe the beginning of third trimester or when the countdown is to 99 days or 30 weeks as it's a new set of numbers.


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Starry and happy v day to you MrsWez for tomorrow :dance: 

I think 3rd tri is a good next milestone, not long until 99 day milestone, I'm that today yay! :thumbup: 
I can't believe how quick it's going to be honest!

Got another colleague at work announce their pregnancy today, so nice to have someone else to chat pregnancy things with although she is only 12 weeks I'm glad we're well past that stage.


----------



## aussiettc

i got a phone call from my OB yesturday, i don't have GD :happydance::happydance:which means i dont have to go for another lot of test:happydance::happydance: but i do have to increase my iron again. I've had low iron levels throughout this entir pregnancy so its no biggy to me.

Just means upping the dose once again, oh well things could be worse.

Today my eldest is walking to and from school on his own. He has neve walked to school before so i'm so neervous. He has to cross a train line and about 4 roads to get to school. You would think that at nearly 11 years old i'ld be fine with him walking but i'm just so worried that something might happen to him. If anythinng did happen i'ld never forgive myself.
It sillly i know cause i have to let him grow up but in my eyes he's still a little boy:cry::cry: so now i'm counting down the hours untill he's home:coffee:

Man i sound like the mostt overprotective mother :dohh:


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Aussie!


----------



## Starry Night

Aussie, congrats on not having GD! How did you and your son handle the walk home from school? 

AFM - saw my OB today and he still wants me to be on pelvic rest. Dh and I are disappointed. lol Also have been looking into finding a new OB for when we move in a month. Turns out there isn't a single OB near my town so I will have to go to a city over an hour away. The city near me only has gps doing the deliveries at the hospital and even then, if something goes wrong, they'd have to ambulance me over to the big city anyways. With the complications I've had I'd prefer to see a specialist and have the equipment for epidurals/pain relief, emergency c-sections and NICU if needed to be on hand.


----------



## aussiettc

i'm still team Yellow, it getting had to stay team yellow cause my OB scans me everytime i have an appointment to check growth and everything still being in the right spot. I think she does it cause she wants to make sure i dont go into labour as i have already had 3 c-sections. 

Only 10 (well actually about 8) weeks left now and bags are almost done. Just have to put in some clothes in for bub(better buy them first) and for me to come home in and i'm sweet. :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Wow, it's getting so close for you! How exciting! I don't think I'd be able to stay Team Yellow with all those scans. I'd definitely be peeking! I'm the sort of person who reads the last page of a book when I'm still on the first chapter. LOL I recently found out I'm moving to a city where the hospitals don't tell you the gender because they're all Catholic and don't want to encourage gender-based abortions (or get sued ;) ). I'm already coming up with plans to kanoodle the gender out of the technician for my next pregnancy.

I found a regular health care provider in my new town I'll be moving to and she'll refer me to an OB once I'm there. It's strange how different health care systems can be in the same country. In our new province you aren't seen by an OB until you're 5 or 6 months along or even later!! I was talking to my cousin who lives out there and she said if you have a history of miscarriages or complications they see you sooner. So between my miscarriage and this pregnancy with bleeding, an abruption and an uterus that doesn't have proper blood flow I'm thinking I may fall into that category...(and yet this baby is thriving in spite of everything)


----------



## aussiettc

i'm actually quite good at not peeking. I think its cause i know i have to have surgery so i want something to look forward to. I can't wait to met this little one. DH and i have been discussing names and we can't come up with anything that we both like. Its so funny cause now we have virtually given up untill after bubs is born. Bubs shall remain nameless for a while after birth i think, but it will be great cause we'll actually be able to find a name that is truely chosen for their personallity IYKWIM.

I'm DD is currently creating a pupet show for her little brother at the moment, so cute:haha::thumbup:

Oh well time to get back to rest as i have a cold that is taking its toll on my health. I wish it would leave already!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Good for you, Aussie.

I'm happy to report my cervix is holding up well. I go in for my GTT on Tuesday. He loves to kick and punch me. Little brat. :haha: I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez that's great news!! My GTT is on May 12th, joys!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks, squeena. :hugs: How are the fluid levels doing?


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> Thanks, squeena. :hugs: How are the fluid levels doing?

Great!!! I went into hospital a couple of weeks back as I thought I was leaking fluid again. They tested me and I wasn't leaking at all :thumbup: had my anomaly scan a few days later and my water had gone from 3cm, 9cm, 10cm to 11cm!! I'm in the normal category now and my membranes have healed themselves :happydance: I still need regular scans though x


----------



## MrsWez

Awesome!! I'm so happy for you! I'm still having scans every two weeks myself, I have to go every week starting at 34 weeks. I've been having some braxton hicks which is a bit unnerving. But otherwise I've been feeling pretty good. How is Thomas doing?


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> Awesome!! I'm so happy for you! I'm still having scans every two weeks myself, I have to go every week starting at 34 weeks. I've been having some braxton hicks which is a bit unnerving. But otherwise I've been feeling pretty good. How is Thomas doing?

How do you feel about having so many scans? I love seeing Thomas yet at the same time it really stresses me out :( part of me wants to live in ignorance, I don't want to know if something has gone wrong again but at the same time I need to know so I can (hopefully) do something about it!!

I've been getting BH too, started about a week ago I think. Only once or twice a day, they're not that bad but are a bit freaky! Thomas is great too he's really started kicking now, it's wonderful x


----------



## MrsWez

I am mixed on scans tbh. I'm so happy to see that things are fine, but I wish I had an easy pregnancy that didn't require so many. Seeing Jonathan is always a plus. I don't see much of him as they focus on my cervix and not the baby. 

I'm glad he's doing well. The kicking seems like it's just getting stronger to me. DH felt him kick for the first time a few nights ago. :cloud9:


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> I am mixed on scans tbh. I'm so happy to see that things are fine, but I wish I had an easy pregnancy that didn't require so many. Seeing Jonathan is always a plus. I don't see much of him as they focus on my cervix and not the baby.
> 
> I'm glad he's doing well. The kicking seems like it's just getting stronger to me. DH felt him kick for the first time a few nights ago. :cloud9:

Same here the kicks are deff getting stronger! My OH hasn't felt them yet, Thomas stops whenever he tries to feel it and my OH is too impatient to leave his hand on my stomach for a few minutes lol xxx

I wish we didn't need so many scans :hugs: A lot of people have said I'm lucky to see him almost every week but oh how I wish I could have just had the 12 week and 20 week scan :(


----------



## MrsWez

Agreed. What we do for these little boys. :hugs: My DH tries to feel him every night and talks to my bump in a Darth Vader voice for some reason. I can't wait for my 3D/4D ultrasound on April 28th. It's my 27th birthday present, which is actually the April 30th.


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> Agreed. What we do for these little boys. :hugs: My DH tries to feel him every night and talks to my bump in a Darth Vader voice for some reason. I can't wait for my 3D/4D ultrasound on April 28th. It's my 27th birthday present, which is actually the April 30th.

LMAO darth vader!!! :rofl:

I'm counting my scan on the 18th as sort of a present as my 22nd birthday is actually on 20th April :D Have fun at your scan I would so love one of those!!


----------



## MrsWez

I can't wait :happydance: I'll be 29 weeks too!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh wow 3rd tri!! How exciting :D You'll get to see loads of details, awww it'll be so cute!!


----------



## ornahayes

Hi ladies,

It's so lovely to see everything is going well for everyone!

I'm full of cold at the mo, add that to the back ache and pelvic pains I'm not sleeping too well - but it will be so worth it!

We've been talking names and they are all very traditional - they have to be with my OH's surname "Head"! Also have to be careful so no Richard or William here! lol. We both like Olivia for a girl but no definates yet.

Have a new midwife after being told I couldn't have the birth centre and have changed to a much nicer hospital without the memories of before and feel so much happier for it - although it did involve an hour and a half meeting with the midwife to change over the paperwork - you would have thought it would be fairly standardised; but no!

Can't believe it's the last ten weeks - it's gone so slowly since week 20! 

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

we are on team BLUE XD


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on Team Blue!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on team Blue MissMummy

Sorry you are feeling unwell, orna. I love Olivia!


----------



## Kess

It's my V-day today if you go by scan dates! If you go by LMP it's on Monday. Generally my MW wants to go by LMP as it'll mean less pressure for an induction if I go overdue, but for this, I'm claming today as my V-day! Yay!


----------



## MrsWez

Happy VDay Kess!! Congrats on another milestone!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on reaching another milestone, Kess! 

I've decided my next milestone will be 32 weeks. I think that's when baby's chance of survival with minimal lifelong complications is quite good. Also, I'm moving out of province at 28 weeks and probably won't get to meet my new OB until around then so baby can't come before that!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,
hope you are all well.
I have a cold at the moment, which includes a sore throat, that just wont go away. it gets worse at night as well.:nope: Have been to the doctors and eh said to just keep up fluids and try to rest cause there isn't an infection that needs antibiotics just a virus that need time to pass.
And just to be completely annoying, my bread machine and coffee machine are malfunctioning and need to get serviced:cry: so i have nothing to keep me occupied. OH WELL i'm still here and well enough.


----------



## Kess

Thanks MrsWez and StarryNight. Aussie, I have a cold creeping up on me at the moment too. So far it's just sore throat and loads of phlegm in the mornings, which then makes me heave, and a temperature the rest of the time. My ears keep feeling like they need to pop too, and they won't, which drives me mad! Urgh, I seem to get everything going around since getting pregnant. I did read somewhere that when we're pregnant our immune systems are not as good as normal. Anyone else heard that? No idea if it's true or not.


----------



## Starry Night

Yes, I've heard that our immune systems are essentially shut-down while pregnant which stinks as it means we get sick easier, it feels worse than it normally would and we can't take anything for it! I had the flu (the true flu, not a stomach bug) over Christmas. Normally, I get it very mild and am over it in about two days with a third day to sleep it off. This time I had a raging fever with fever dreams (didn't really sleep....just went comatose) that lasted three days and then I had another three or four days of chest congestion that had me wheezing all night. The nausea was pretty bad too and I normally don't get nausea with the influenza. I also had a cold a few months ago. It was awful!!

Kess and Aussie, I hope you get better quickly!!

AFM - am going for my GD screening today. I feel like putting if off until tomorrow simply due to the fact I've had a HORRIBLE night. I kept waking up every half hour or so. And it's still silly early and I'm wide awake and in pain due to sore hips, legs and feet. Yesterday, my feet swelled up for the first time this whole pregnancy and they have yet to go back to normal though the swelling isn't as bad as it was.


----------



## cutelou101

Just wanted to pop and say hi ladies :hi:, sorry i've been AWOL

Glad everyone is doing well xx So lovely to read xx

Happy V day Kess, hope you feel better soon!

Sorry your not feeling great Aussie and orna x

Congrats team blue missmummytobe!

Starry hope you GD tests went well yesterday and your swelling has come down xx

Sorry if i've missed anyone! Will try and keep up to date from now on. 33 weeks today for me! Just need my little one to turn over now, still sitting with a head in my ribs!


----------



## LadyGecko

hi ladies,

can you tell me if im having a summer or Fall baby I'm due 26th sept???

xx


----------



## sequeena

I'd say you're having a fall baby xx I think anything after the end of August is fall x


----------



## Starry Night

September seems like a fall baby as the 21st is the first official day of autumn. 

I was a bit nervous at the clinic yesterday as there were two other pregnant ladies there for the same thing and both got sick. I was terrified of having a bad reaction to the drink they make you take. It is so incredibly sweet. It's like they took a bottle of orange pop (it was fizzy) and added a couple heaping spoonfuls of sugar. They forgot to give me the drink right away so I only had a few minutes to down the whole bottle. I just closed my eyes and pretended I was a little kid who had spent the afternoon running around in the hot sun. That mental image really helped! Kids seem to have a higher tolerance for sugar, after all. I did get a nasty headache afterwards and baby got a serious sugar-rush but it was OK.

Not sure when I'll get my results back.


----------



## MrsWez

Jonathan has been moving like crazy since mine this morning, Starry. I didn't think it was that bad although tell myself "It's for the baby" over and over again helped. I get my results Thursday or Friday. I'm nervous too.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah...it did go better than I thought. The drink tasted OK. It was just really, really sweet. I remember telling DH it tasted like a concentrated liquid form of a slurpee/slushie. But if you're already struggling with nausea I can see how it could have made the other pregnant girls sick.

I just remembered that I have another ultrasound this Friday. It's to check out my uterine walls. Apparently, the one side doesn't have proper blood flow so the specialist wants to check it out as it *may* increase the risk for reduced fetal growth in the future.


----------



## aussiettc

itss gotten heaps better that what it used to be. I remember 11 years ago now when i had it for my first that it was more like a syrup than a drink and you had to drink it in 5 mins. it was almost impossible cause it was so thick.:nope: It better now that it has the bubbles in it cause its more like soda than syrup. Fxed your results come back good.:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Had my scan today and was finally given a clean bill of health for both me and the baby!! I am so thrilled. I was also told that I don't need to see the specialist anymore. I'm very happy with how I was treated at the children's hospital. They really made dealing with complications as worry-free as possible. Now I can relax and not worry so much about the move and transitioning to a new doctor. I was so scared something bad would happen in the few weeks inbetween.


----------



## MrsWez

Awesome, Starry :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin:


----------



## ornahayes

Starry that's fantastic!!! Congrats hunni! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have a sizing scan next Fri and consultant appointment due to changing hospital. Means we get to see a very big Chip!!! Sadly it says they won't give pics over 24 weeks though :0( 

Seems to have gone so slowly looking at the separate weeks but as a whole pregnancy where has the time gone??? 

Hope everyone else is feeling good and enjoying the sunshine! xxx


----------



## Kess

Congrats Starry! That's fab news!

I'm finding time is going oddly now, too, Ornahayes. For me, first tri and the beginning of second tri crept by so slowly, but now weeks are zipping by and I'm wondering how I'm going to have time to get everything ready! There's still stuff to buy, and the cot needs putting together, and the house needs a deep clean, and ... argh!


----------



## MrsWez

Kess and Orna, time seems to be going by really slow and fast at the same time. Can't believe today's my last day in the second trimester.


----------



## Kess

I've been wondering, MrsWez, when the end of second tri is. A medical professional on the phone the other night (my IBS was really bad so DH rang NHS direct to see if I could take Mebevrine or Buscopan) referred to me being in 3rd tri, but other places I've seen 26 or 27 weeks.


----------



## MrsWez

Here on BNB it's 27 weeks, according to my OB's office it's 28 weeks. Confusing, but I'm going with 27 weeks because that starts tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Time is going both fast and slow for me. Also, we're making our big move to a new province in just over a week and there is still so much to be done -- like selling our house!! Getting kind of desperate now...Because of the move I'm using my jedi mind powers to slow time down but I just want to get on with my pregnancy!

I find I still worry about my Cuddle Bug even though I now have an official clean bill of health. Every little ache or quiet period just makes me nervous. He loves to settle down very low which makes me feel so heavy like he's about to pop out. But I know he's not engaged because at Friday's scan he was transverse breech and I still feel many rolls from him.


----------



## Kess

99 days to go! Officially in double digits!

I've been diagnosed with Irritable Uterus, which is a completely confusing diagnosis as there's a very blurry line between just early, frequent Braxton Hicks, and actual IU and there's so little info out there. But basically, I'm having to rest, keep hydrated, and empty my bladder every hour so it never gets full. IU increases my risk of pre-term labour to almost 1 in 5, which is scary, especially as when IU does cause pre-term labour it tends to be earlier (generally before 34 weeks) than that caused by other risk factors. My MW says not to worry as I have no other risk factors, but just being told not to worry doesn't make it so!

So now I'm WANTING time to fly by. Every day that goes by is a little bit more I can relax!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on reaching the double-digit countdown, Kess! I totally understand why you would feel worried so no judgement coming from me. But I think if the MW is positive then you can at least try to be too. With the complications I had I found it impossible not to worry but in spite of the possible risks the specialist I saw was so upbeat and positive that I found comfort in that. If the experts are reassuring you then you can at least tell yourself that things are going OK.

Every day that goes by is another day closer to your due date.


----------



## Starry Night

Had a big scare today. Hadn't felt any movement and by the end of the day even DH was getting worried (he's always been so positive) and we were planning on going to the ER tomorrow if nothing happened. But sure enough, after some prodding by the both of us, Cuddle Bug started kicking back in protest and squirmed about for a good 20 minutes afterwards. I guess he was just having a quiet day. He's settled down again but now I can feel relaxed about it.


----------



## MrsWez

Glad all is well, Starry. :hugs: Babies like to be naughty prior to birth it seems. I find that if drink a Sprite then lay down it gets baby moving.


----------



## ornahayes

Kess - fab news on double digits. Keep positive and follow the advice you've been given. Any excuse to relax and take things easy has to be good. :hugs:

Starry - Chip plays this game with me a lot. I think it's worse now as I'm on Easter holidays and really notice the moments; whereas when I was at school I only noticed when it was a BIG one! lol Usually when I go to bed "he" wakes up and lets us know I'm here Mummy and Daddy!

ASM: Had a rubbish day! We'd planned to go and meet friends this afternoon. I'd had the best nights sleep in ages and was really looking forward to it; however Chip decided it would be more fun to make me feel sick, give me BH (never had them before) and make me feel even mroe sleepy. So I sent OH out saying I'm sorry - to which he very sweetly replied "Don't be silly you're nearly 8 months pregnant and are doing a wonderful job carrying my baby" Cue tears!!! (Bloody hormones!)

We've agreed not to plan anything else as when we plan things it seems Chip doesn't seem to agree with what we want to do lol! 

So home alone, bored with heart burn and boiling hot and crying watching Britatins got talent - what a way to spend a Saturday night! :nope:

Hope you're all ok ladies :friends: 

Note to self: it will be soooooo worth it in the end!


----------



## cutelou101

Kess - congrats on the double digits. I was told i proberly had an irritable uterus at 28 weeks after period type cramps and painful contrations for a week. as you say there is a blurly line between bh and iu was told not to worry too and to make sure i rested. I'm now almost 35 weeks, i stayed rested up until 34, and have now started doing more. I know its hard not too worry as i did too. Rest really helped, and baths did too. :hugs: 

Starry great news on the hopsital front. Sorry little cuddle bug gave you a scare! Good news that all is well xx

Congrats on 3rd Tri MrsW

Orna sorry your not feeling too great today, bless your OH. Hope your feeling a little better xx

Felt sick and been having cramps and pains again today. Seemed to have settled down now, so hopeforly get nice nights sleep. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Kess

Thanks all for the congrats. 



cutelou101 said:


> Kess - congrats on the double digits. I was told i proberly had an irritable uterus at 28 weeks after period type cramps and painful contrations for a week. as you say there is a blurly line between bh and iu was told not to worry too and to make sure i rested. I'm now almost 35 weeks, i stayed rested up until 34, and have now started doing more. I know its hard not too worry as i did too. Rest really helped, and baths did too. :hugs:

That's the current plan, to rest until 34 weeks and then gradually increase activity. I'm not on bed rest or anything, but at the worst (when I rang the MW because the tightenings were coming multiple times every hour, lasting a while and were very intense) I had had a couple of days where I'd walked briskly for about 2 hours with the dogs and walking to the village shop, then buzzed around the house doing housework and playing in the garden with one of the dogs too. So I have just cut it down, and it seems to have helped - they're now only happening once every couple of hours and are milder.



cutelou101 said:


> Felt sick and been having cramps and pains again today. Seemed to have settled down now, so hopeforly get nice nights sleep. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx

Hope you're feeling better Cutelou :flower:.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi kess, yeah i wasn't told bed rest either, but just kept it slow and easy. Any day i did housework or walked the dog they got worse too. In the end i did what your planning to do and just cut it down, DH walked the dog for me so i just had to play with him, and did little bits of housework, rather than the whole lot! 

Thanks still had cramps yesterday the moment i woke up, with some back pain too. Feel little better today so need to start moving around as need to try and turn the baby to head down. Silly thing is still sitting bottom first! Thinking unless i have a show or waters go, then it must just be the IU and carry on as normal. Will be referred next week to a consultant if it does not turn.


----------



## ornahayes

Hi ladies,

How are we all doing?

The sickness and nausea has all gone. Last night however I slept really badly due to trapped wind - my chest was really hurting - several loud belches :blush: later I managed to go to bed lol! You certainly don't see women in the soaps / films behaving in such an unladylike fashion when they're pregnant lol.

So I'm going to go and have a little :sleep: before my OH comes home. 

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

Glad all is well, Orna.

I'm having a great day so far. I am just really really hungry. Must get off couch to get food.


----------



## Kess

How's everyone doing?

My DH was playing "morse code" with Dinky the other evening. We were snuggled together with his hand on my bump, and Dinky was kicking, so DH prodded gently back, and Dinky was kicking in response to the prodding. They carried on like that for a while. DH said later how nice it'd been to feel like they were communicating. :cloud9:


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies & Happy Easter! 

Just checking in, sorry I haven't posted here for a while, hope your all well?!

Time is really cracking on now, baby is very active and loving kicking me in the ribs as it has been head down since 24 weeks so far, must be comfortable.

Orna glad your sickness has settled hope it's still staying away for you, sorry not read back through all the posts. 

Has Lucy been about? don't seem to have seen her about for a long time :shrug: 

Hope you had a good weekend and enjoy the rest of the holidays xx


----------



## MrsWez

Hope you are doing well. 

I get to see baby Jonathan in only 2 days. I'm so excited. I am doing great. Passed my 3 hour GTT. Had a bit of illness for a couple days but I'm better today. Cervix is holding up great.


----------



## foxforce

Must be today you see him Mrs Wez, how exciting! Great news on your gtt and your cervix and you are feeling better :thumbup: 

Make sure you post some pics x


----------



## MrsWez

PIC HEAVY!!



Someone was a bit uncooperative and has his foot and hand near or on his face but we managed to get some good pictures. 

His profile
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_10-1-1.jpg

His foot in front of his face. You can see his little toes. 
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_29-1.jpg

His cute little face. He has my nose!
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_31-1.jpg

His first facepalm! He has his daddy's hands
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_33-1.jpg

Playing with his foot. I think he was trying to suck his toes. He has DH's feet and legs.
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_34-1.jpg


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all, I haven't been around for a while. Amazing pics Mrs Wez, and Foxie, can't believe you are 31 weeks now! I am ready to pop, just waiting impatiently now to meet our little girl. Hope all the ladies here are doing ok, I must go and read back about 100 pages to catch up with everyone lol:flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## foxforce

Great pics Mrs Wez,you have met your lil boy!! :D 

Hey Lucy good to see you hope your struggling too much can't believe you are full term wow how time flies!! Hope your all organised and ready, you didn't find out the sex did you? :shrug: Can't wait to see your lil baby :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Foxie, yes I did, I am afraid I was too impatient it's a girl! Just waiting now, could be any time, am so ready for it to happen! Hope your next 2 months aren't too uncomfortable! I can't wait to see all the babies start popping out on here too! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies I have not been around for a while but 3rd tri ! Not feeling much movement due to a anterior placenta and have a growth scan next week!


----------



## sequeena

I've not been here for a while either due to my internet being broke :dohh: I'm the opposite with a posterior placenta so feel him moving very easy. He flipped to head down the other day and I got a nice kick a good few inches above my belly button but he's flipped back to breech now :haha:


----------



## Lawa

Naughty babys.

My little girl shifts from transverse to head down! 

I had my growth scan yesterday and all is looking good estimated weight is 2 lb 8!


----------



## sequeena

Lawa said:


> Naughty babys.
> 
> My little girl shifts from transverse to head down!
> 
> I had my growth scan yesterday and all is looking good estimated weight is 2 lb 8!

Aw yay!!

I'm having my next scan at 28+4, to check on the fluid but... do you think they might give me an estimated weight then?


----------



## Lawa

They should do hun and mark it on your growth chart! Thats what they did with me yesterday! Mine should have been next tuesday and 28 + 3. But I was in hospital due to lack of movement again so they did it early!


----------



## sequeena

Lawa said:


> They should do hun and mark it on your growth chart! Thats what they did with me yesterday! Mine should have been next tuesday and 28 + 3. But I was in hospital due to lack of movement again so they did it early!

Oh no naughty baby!!

I have a growth chart in my notes and thought my midwife would measure the fundal height at 24 weeks but she didn't. I'm seeing her next Thursday so I'm assuming she'll start doing it then... at least I hope she will.

Well Thomas is up and about, I guess he likes cheese and onion pastys :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Jonathan always seems to be moving! He does seem to be quiet during the day which is fine because that's when I'm working. But he loves to bounce around in the morning and evening. I love to feel him kicking and squirming.


----------



## Kess

So my blood tests have shown my haemoglobin is a little low, but we're going to try and manage it with diet rather than iron supplements since I have IBS and iron supplements end up with me in a fair amount of pain. Also because of the IBS, I can't eat things high in fat, so I've got to try eating low fat, high in iron stuff (so beef and lamb are out). So the current plan is an order with an alternative meats company of venison, goat, camel, ostrich and bison, and snacking on dried apricots! Yum! Might stick some wild boar in there too, no idea if it's high in iron but it tastes sooooo goooood. The dogs'll be happy too as the company sells trimmings from their butchery as pet food at a very reasonable price, and it's mostly proper British freedom food endorsed rosé veal, with a bit of random other meats thrown in. No, my dogs aren't spoiled, why do you ask? :haha:


----------



## cutelou101

Lovely pics mrs wez!

Hi lucy - not long now for you! you must be excited!

Lawa glad the growth scan went well x

Sequeena they didn't start doing my fundal height until 28 weeks.

Kess is spatone any good for you with your IBS? I'm using it rather than the iron tablets i got given, and also upping the high iron meat too! ooo sounds yummy for your dogs, they deserve a good spoiling!

Well baby is still breech, so i am now booked in for a c section dead on 39 weeks. So less than 2 weeks now until i meet LO. Bit scared about having a c section and the recovery, but just trying to focus on meeting LO.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Lucy1973

Cutelou not long for you now! You might have your baby before me! :hugs:

I am using spatone as the iron tabs were awful, and I don't have any side effects from the spatone, but then I don't have IBS? :shrug:

Sequeena I didn't get fundal height measured until 28 weeks too. :flower:

Hope everyone is feeling ok today. :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies I have another kidney infection and 24 hours in shospital under my belt! 

Little one had been given steriods to help her lungs as well just in case! 

As it looks like I will be going in again today for another trace since she has basically stopped moving even though scan all looks good and traces come back fine!


----------



## Kess

cutelou101 said:


> Lovely pics mrs wez!
> 
> Hi lucy - not long now for you! you must be excited!
> 
> Lawa glad the growth scan went well x
> 
> Sequeena they didn't start doing my fundal height until 28 weeks.
> 
> Kess is spatone any good for you with your IBS? I'm using it rather than the iron tablets i got given, and also upping the high iron meat too! ooo sounds yummy for your dogs, they deserve a good spoiling!
> 
> Well baby is still breech, so i am now booked in for a c section dead on 39 weeks. So less than 2 weeks now until i meet LO. Bit scared about having a c section and the recovery, but just trying to focus on meeting LO.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well x

Never heard of Spatone before, just googled it and it sounds good! MW said if we needed to supplement, she'd suggest Floradix as a gentler supplement than traditional supplements. I'll mention Spatone to her next time she calls, I'm sure she'd like to know there's another option.

Less than two weeks, how exciting!


----------



## MrsWez

Eww, Lawa. Hope you get better soon. :hugs:

Cutelou, I bet you are so excited!!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls, guess I'll get the fundal height measured on Thursday then :happydance:

Lawa I hope everything is on xxx


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies

Hope you had a good weekend x

Cutelou sorry to hear baby is breech, not long now at all until you will meet your lo that will get you through the c-section, I'm sure it will be fine just have to take it easier after

Oh Lawla hope your ok hun, that must be painful sepite everything else. Hope your feeling better soon

Sequeena I didn't get my fundal measured until 28 weeks also.

I'm at mw tomorrow morning, hopefully discuss some delivery related things as she hasn't mentioned the labour yet :shrug:


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekend

Lawa hope your ok and feeling better :hugs:

Lucy any signs yet?

Kess my OH got it for me from Boots, i'll be using it after the c section too rather than their iron supplements as they just don't agree with me. Think it is all natural.

Fox hope you get to speak to midwife about labour and bits tomorrow, i never did mine as baby never turned. I was booked in for a home birth!

Thanks ladies, pre op is on wednesday! Just over a week to go now!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Cutelou, apart from vague period pains on and off and feeling incredibly heavy down below, nothing going on yet! Hope its not another almost 3 weeks, I am so ready now! :wacko:

So exciting that you can know the exact date you will meet your baby, no hanging around.....can't wait to see pics! :baby:

Foxie, hope you are doing ok, I didn't do a birth plan with MW until 35 weeks! It was all a bit vague.....we agreed I would start with water pool if poss and add in other painkillers when necessary......it's just a see how it goes first time round I guess......eeekkkk :dohh:

Lawa hope you feel better and baby starts to really kick you soon! :hugs:

4 days to go, I am hoping.......:wacko:


----------



## cutelou101

Hope you don't have to wait too long lucy! Looking forward to pics!! Hopeforly it will be really close to your due date! x

Strangly i feel bit disappointed that i will miss out on the waiting and wondering if today will be the day, though suppose it could happen anytime now! Had contractions every 20 minutes on saturday evening, but all just tappered off by sunday evening.


----------



## MrsWez

You ladies are so close!! I hope you both have safe and easy deliveries.


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Mrs Wez! I feel things are starting to happen, feels like baby is totally engaged now, so heavy and painful down there.....I will see what MW says on Thursday, also going no 2 once and twice a day another sign :blush:.....also lots of Braxton hicks, I am hoping it's a few more days, but who knows? :shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just a quick message, with photo! Baby arrived yesterday at 11.50, weighed 8 pounds 4 and called Matilda. Everything is fine, very tired though, s
o will catch up with everything soon. Hope everyone is well. 

xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Congratulations Lucy! She is beautiful! :hugs: looking forward to your birth story xxx


----------



## Kess

Oh Lucy, she's absolutely STUNNING! So purdy! Congratulations!


----------



## foxforce

Congratulations Lucy wow gorgeous lil girl, well done to you :hugs: :dance: Hope it all went smoothly!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Lucy!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Mummytofour

Huge congrats hunni, she is gorgeous!
Looks like I'll have to start updating the first page to show dates etc for births!!


----------



## Kess

I had the midwife out yesterday. I suddenly realised at midday that I'd not felt him move, so I drank some Fanta, which got some tiny flutters from him, but they were still much weaker than usual, so a few hours later (after trying loud music and different positions) I rang Jo. She came almost straight over, checked his heartbeat, my blood pressure and felt him over, and we talked. The position he's in is making me less able to feel him - she was able to tell from the different sound of his heartbeat through different parts of his body where his shoulderblades were! He's head down (still!), and facing my spine, so when he moves his limbs the movements get sort of swallowed up by the fluid so I barely feel them. He's also waaaay down low (his shoulderblade was only a bit above my bladder level!), but she says he may well pop in and out of my pelvis since he's still small and light. He's still a smidge below the lowest percentile for weight according to my fundal height, but edging closer to it each time we measure, and Jo says it's great he's staying small, considering my size (I'm 5'2" and normally around 8 stone). I've also been freaking out at not being able to breathe properly, and apparently the adrenaline could be stopping Dinky moving - their instinct when the mother's body has lots of adrenaline in it is to stay still, so as not to put any extra demands on mother's oxygen in what they assume is an emergency (sabre toothed tiger nearby or whatever!). On the plus side, she says this is often the worst time for freaking out about lung capacity, as my body will adapt soon, and he won't get that much longer, just fatter.


----------



## Lucy1973

Thank goodness everything is ok Kess, it's hard not to worry, I certainly did. Not long to go now and you get to meet the little guy.....:happydance:

How is everyone else doing today? Who is next to pop? :thumbup:

I am recovering well now, still sore down under due to many stitches, but getting there. Getting slightly more sleep but not much lol :wacko: Just so happy she is here, we just keep looking at her in amazement :cloud9:


----------



## cutelou101

Glad everything was ok Kess. Great your midwife came straight over and found everything to be ok. Not long now for you! It will fly by!

Lucy glad your recovering well, it was be amazing seeing her here!

Well today was my c section date. 8am we were down the hospital, but i felt my movements had changed and i could no longer feel a head at the top. 3 people felt my belly and was not sure if baby was still breech or not. So got sent for scan at around 10am, and baby had turned at 39 weeks! They are amazed and so were we! Baby was still breech on sunday, so happened sunday or monday night! So now i am on wait for labour, as no need for c section so sent home


----------



## Kess

Wow that's great cutelou! Little One left it a bit last minute, hopefully that doesn't become a character trait!

Lucy, no wonder you're looking at her in amazement, she's a stunner.

Yes, everyone keeps saying not long now, and I'm alternating between feeling like it's ages away and feeling eeek how am I going to get everything ready in time! I ordered my ERF carseat the other day, and now it's really starting to feel real.


----------



## foxforce

Kess that's great you got the reassurance you needed, it is so worrying at times isn't it. 

Cutelou fab news on lo turning amazing it found the room to turn! I guess your the next to pop out of us :shrug: 

Lucy glad your recovering sorry to hear you had many stitches :( so I am sure you are sore, hope that passes soon x Are they stitches that need to be removed? Your little girl makes it all worthwhile!

I had the most uncomfortable evening last night, my groin pain is pretty much constant and rib/back pain was awful :( Got 3 weeks left at work - big countdown now,depending on how these aches go I may finish a few days earlier


----------



## ornahayes

Congrats Lucy - she is gorgeous!

Haven't been on for a while as still working and shattered most of the time. Our LO has decided to play silly buggers and has gone transverse after being head down for most of the pregnancy! We have a scan on Fri to see if he / she has turned - fingers crossed. If not we head up to Maternity and discuss the options; which I'm sure will be them trying to turn it or a c-section. Not sure what I'd prefer at the mo!

I have also gone onto iron tablets; was prepared for constipation but have gone totally the other way. Not nice lol!

Hope everyone else is ok - can't believe we are all at the point of being so close to meeting our LOs - scary but sooooo exciting! xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi guys, only just got back online, internet been out all week! 

Anyone popped yet? Waiting to hear news. Orna, I had very loose and frequent BM's just before going into labour :winkwink:.....hope your little one turns, it is so exciting to be so close to meeting your babies, once they arrive your life is changed in such an amazing way. :hugs:

Fox my stitches are dissolving thank goodness, should be nearly gone by now, and the discomfort is a lot better now, I feel like being up and about a lot more.

Baby is sleeping most of the night, but in bed with me, so will need to train her to settle in her own bed soon. OH is back to work tomorrow, so on my own! Poor OH will miss Tilly I think....

Hope everyone is doing ok.....going to go and check the tickers to see who is next to pop :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Cutelou, 40 weeks today! Any news? 

Orna getting close, any twinges? :winkwink:


----------



## cutelou101

Had midwife today, baby has stayed head down and fully engaged. Booked in fir sweep next Tuesday if im still waiting, and got induction date for week after. Been having bh every 20 mins since Sunday. No waters or show though. 

Orna fxed that lo turns back for the scan on Friday. They can turn late as found out! Its scary and exciting isnt it being so close.

Lucy good to hear you are healing well. Hope it all goes well with oh back at work. Glad she is sleeping well for you. Xx


----------



## ornahayes

Hi ya,

Lucy - she sounds like an angel! Already in a sleep rountine; keep it up Tilly! Glad to hear you're healing well too.

The scan showed baby is head down and ready to go! Been having very mild period pains since Saturday along with backache, but nothing else. Am still working and trying to keep active and go on mat leave on Friday when half term starts. I regularly hear "still hear then?", "Surprised you made it this far!" I LOVE my job - well the kids I teach (not the paperwork) and have tried to make the transition of me leaving easier for them. My cover started yesterday so I don't actually have to do a huge amount this week and can just play with my class!

Anyone else ready to pop or had any signs?? xx


----------



## MrsWez

It's getting close Orna!! Good luck to you!

I can't wait until I get closer.


----------



## ornahayes

Well had midwife today and all's good! We're 4/5 so baby has started to engage and to top it all nesting has decided to kick in tonight; but after a day at work I've done as much as I can wiping down sides on my birthing ball and am off to bed shortly.


----------



## Kess

Anyone else feeling a bit depressed? My eldest dog is having some health issues, which isn't helping as I'm worrying about her, but I feel so over-emotional recently. People keep saying really insensitive stuff and I'm just so tired and I keep thinking about Morgan and feeling so conflicted, as this baby wouldn't be here if I hadn't miscarried Morgan, but at the same time I miss him terribly and urgh some days I just want to yell and scream and then burst into tears and hide under the duvet.


----------



## Lucy1973

Orna I don't know how you are still able to work, when do you finish? Try and not do too much and rest now, cos when baby comes there won't be any rest for a long time! :wacko::winkwink:

Tilly is not sleeping as well now, sometimes she is asleep midnight, sometimes 2am......very tiring.....and getting very fussy last thing, just wanting to feed constantly. I got mastitis now, painful but on anti biotics......have come close to giving up bf a few times, but still doing it.....:dohh:

Kess i was horribly emotional in the last tri.....when you have lost a baby it makes being pregnant even more emotional. And then the baby blues take you by surprise after the birth......I think it's perfectly normal how you are feeling, but when you meet your baby it will make everything feel worth while. :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

SORRY this is so late but i had a few internet problems the last few days.
So i had my c-section on Saturday and my yellow bump turned pink:baby::cloud9:
She is beautilful, and donig very well. She is 51.1cm long and weighs 8lb 8oz so is the same size as DS2 was when he was born. Everyone is smitten with her.

She is now 3 days old and feeding like a truper. 
Ok so my birth story. 
We had to get up at 5am to get to the hospital by 6am. Luckily we had the car packed so we just had to get up and get dressed. On arrival at the hospital we got a little lost in all the elevators (cause ther are 3 hospitals all in the one block and interconnected). Anyway we checked in and then had to just wait. At 6:30 i was give some medicine to settle my stomach acid for the op, they also checked my obs and made sure i changed into a gown. 

At 7:30 the anethisit came in and informed us that there would be a bit of a wait as Dr Olive had been caught up with another patient. So at 9am we were wheeled to the theatre. So we went into the operating room and DH was allowed to stay with me the whole time which helped me to relax. The Anethisisit was great, she talked me through everything and managed to get the spinal in straight away and it didn't hurt. OGM i was so relieved, especially after one of the nurses said we would be having a different anethisist, which sent me into a panic attack. 
When she was pulled out they doctors let DH be one of the first ones to see what she was and he told me. It was beautiful. At 9:26 our little girl came into the world. We have since named her Amelia mary. She is very beautifull and every inch like her brothers and sister. DH got to cut the cord, the first time ever, and even though he said he didn't want to before had he was very excited about it afterwards. 

I unfortunatly have a heamotoma on my left side and quite a lot of brusing, but thas because i bruse easily and i bleed more that normal. 
So to aid my recovery they put in a drain into the wound, which has helped with limiting the brusing. i'm still in hospital but an managing well (usual stay is about 5 day after a c-section). I had one of the best midwives yesturday which was great cause i had a bit of an emotional day. Unfortunately i'm still waiting for my milk but we are managing through it. 

I am walking around and doing well for 3 days post c-section. i do have a sore left hand side. Its quite tender to touch and by 8pm usually causes me a lot of pain, but thats because of the heamatoma on that side. I have pain killers that i am able to take while breast feeding so althoug its sore its not to bad. I gotta go cause Amelia is ready for feeding. :cloud9::baby::cloud9:


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats aussie! Can't wait to see pics, hope you recover quickly, and enjoy your new arrival :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

here's a picture of my princess
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1814.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Aussie!!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow how gorgeous! xxx


----------



## ornahayes

Congrats Aussie!!! She is gorgeous! Hope you are feeling a bit better now? x

AFM: I'm now on mat leave - finished on Friday and already I am bored! This is why I worked as long as I could. It's half term here now so I'm on hols. Still getting the odd period pain but nothing else. Have another anti natal class tomorrow so that will keep me busy in the afternoon and it's payday so a trip to the shops may be in order in the morning. Hope everyone is still doing ok xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Orna, hope everything goes well for you, looking forward to your birth story and pics! Enjoy the rest while you have it! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Oh congrats Aussie, I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats Aussie


----------



## foxforce

Many congrats Aussie she is beautiful and a lovely name too :cloud9: 

You sound like your doing really well.

I've just got 2 days to go at work yay and the weather is supposed to get warm at the end of this week, so good timing! I was going to finish next week but brought it forward a week as feel really achey and sore at times, plus we have a wedding weekend next weekend so give me time to get sorted for that (hair & nails etc) so got 2 weeks leave before I start mat leave. 

Oh anytime Orna hopefully your lo won't keep you waiting too long x

Who's next after Orna? looking at the front page it's Sassy but she's expecting twins so has she had them??


----------



## sequeena

Sassy is only having the one now sadly x


----------



## foxforce

Oh no sorry Sassy :blush: I didn't know Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, aussie!!! 

Sorry I've been missing for so long. We moved and still don't have internet as we are renting a farm out in the boonies. We hope to move into town soon...

Anyways, had a scan in the city this past week and everything was perfect. So excited to be almost full term!! The first half of this pregnancy I nearly lost this little man so many times that it's crazy that I've gotten this far and am essentially having a normal pregnancy.

I look forward to seeing the arrival of more rainbow babies in the days and weeks to come!


----------



## Starry Night

kess - just saw your post. Yeah, I get depressed a lot too. This past week was the anniversary of my miscarriage so I've been thinking about my angel baby a lot. It hurts that I could never have had both my babies as I wouldn't have this one if I kept the other. And on the day of the anniversary I learned that a friend back home just had a miscarriage so now I'm crying about that too. Life can be so cruel


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know i had my little boy on 2nd June at 9.42am after 35 hour labour. He weighed 8lb 3oz, and is home and doing well now. He needed oxygen when he was born as hs breathing was laboured, was very frightening having him rushed out the room, but all was well x I've popped a pic below, we named him Foley
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0015.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsWez

CONGRATS Cutelou! Cute name too! Sorry you had a scare but I'm glad all is well.


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats cutelou, sorry you had a scare, glad all is well now....he is gorgeous!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Kess

Congrats, CuteLou! Glad all is fine after him giving you a little scare there. He's lovely.


----------



## ornahayes

Congrats CuteLou - He is gorgeous! x


----------



## ornahayes

So...today is my due date! :happydance: however this little one is showing no signs of venturing into the outside world! :nope:

We had a consultant appointment this morning and have agreed the following plan:

On Friday I'm off to see the midwife. My BP was slightly up today so they want to keep an eye, but me and OH have also discussed and decided I will be having a sweep if still no show. I could have had a sweep today but my OH has an exam tomorrow so I felt we should leave it and give LO a few more days to turn up when they're ready. 

Tuesday I'm back to the consultant for a second sweep and to get booked in for induction if still no sign - which is more than likely to be the Friday as they only let you go 10 days over at our hospital - really don't fancy being induced but if needs must.

I feel a bit better knowing whats happening and have got some time to get my head around it all - in the meantime I'm off to Asda tonight to get some fresh pineapple, hot curry sauce and anything else that might encourage LO to come out. Stubborn baby just like it's mum and dad! :blush:

Hope everyone else is ok. xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Orna I hope you don't have to be induced and LO decides to make an appearance soon! :thumbup:

After all this time you must be excited to meet your baby soon, I hope that whatever happens the birth goes smoothly. :hugs:

Can't wait to see photos soon!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Happy Due Date, Orna!!

I hope the baby comes soon and you have a safe and smooth delivery!

I heard someone mention Castor Oil to induce labor once, I don't know if it helps or not.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, cutelou! He is absolutely precious!!

Happy DD, orna!! Hope the little one decides to come on his own and very quickly!


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> Happy Due Date, Orna!!
> 
> I hope the baby comes soon and you have a safe and smooth delivery!
> 
> I heard someone mention Castor Oil to induce labor once, I don't know if it helps or not.

Castor oil apparently makes baby poo in the womb as it's a laxative isn't it? I know there were a few heated threads on here about it a few weeks back.


----------



## foxforce

Many congrats Coulou he's gorgeous sorry about your scare but at least is well now :D

Orna happy due date lets hope your lo is here someone soon!! :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

sequeena said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> Happy Due Date, Orna!!
> 
> I hope the baby comes soon and you have a safe and smooth delivery!
> 
> I heard someone mention Castor Oil to induce labor once, I don't know if it helps or not.
> 
> Castor oil apparently makes baby poo in the womb as it's a laxative isn't it? I know there were a few heated threads on here about it a few weeks back.Click to expand...

Eww, definitely won't be doing that!! I had no idea, I just heard it from a friend who swore it worked for her. But I had no idea it was a laxative! :nope: I have IBS and don't want to have to poo anymore than I already do (gives me fissures). TMI, I know. sorry.


----------



## sequeena

MrsWez said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> Happy Due Date, Orna!!
> 
> I hope the baby comes soon and you have a safe and smooth delivery!
> 
> I heard someone mention Castor Oil to induce labor once, I don't know if it helps or not.
> 
> Castor oil apparently makes baby poo in the womb as it's a laxative isn't it? I know there were a few heated threads on here about it a few weeks back.Click to expand...
> 
> Eww, definitely won't be doing that!! I had no idea, I just heard it from a friend who swore it worked for her. But I had no idea it was a laxative! :nope: I have IBS and don't want to have to poo anymore than I already do. TMI, I know. sorry.Click to expand...

Don't worry hun, nothing is TMI on the pregnancy boards :hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

Our midwife told us that castor oil works as a laxative on us - the same idea behind eating a hot curry. You have something that makes you need to "push" lol and as well as having a poo it brings on labour! So glamorous! lol.


----------



## MrsWez

Is it sad that I want curry now?! I'm craving butter chicken!


----------



## ornahayes

I'm still here and throughly fed up! :nope:

Just got back from midwife and she wouldn't do the sweep as they're not suppose to do them until 41 weeks! :brat:
So won't get one until Tuesday when I see the consultant to discuss induction. Wouldn't mind but the consultant offered me one at 40 weeks and the anti natel classes midwife told me it would be fine too.

Everyone keeps telling me to be active but I'm shattered as sleeping really badly now and my back hurts just walking around the flat let alone out in the big bad world! 

Soooo fed up! Sorry to moan and be miserable. xxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Oh hunni, hope it all happens soon for you. I'm not even due yet and getting fed up! LOL!


----------



## Patience81

Hey ladies - haven;t posted on here in ages. Hope you are all well. I am feeling impatient although not technically overdue yet. This last part is tough. I know I should be enjoying being able to sleep and have time to myself but just want baby to come now.


----------



## ornahayes

Hi all,

Well I'm still here! Had consultant this morning and he attempted a sweep. My cervix was too high though so I am booked in for induction on Friday unless my body and baby decide to play ball and come before.

We have decided not to tell anyone we're being induced so that we can focus on the baby rather than a million texts, phone calls, emails, facebook comments from everyone wanting to know if the baby has arrived - we will tell you, you don't need to hassle us for this! lol

It's not what I wanted but at least I know what's happening now and the end is in sight.

I hope everyone is doing ok. x


----------



## foxforce

Oh good luck Orna really hope things get going before Friday for you! :flower: 

Good luck to you Patience also, hopefully anytime now!

I went to mw today who informed me I have an induction booked for 7/7 so I will just go over 10 days, hopefully I won't need it as I don't want to have one but maybe I'll be ready by then!


----------



## Lucy1973

Foxie and Orna, really hope the inductions are not necessary and babies decide to come along naturally! I was lucky with my LO, going 2 weeks over would not be funny...my sister went 17 days late with her first! :wacko:

Well Tilly is sleeping slightly better, but still randomly, although she does manage to sleep for a good block of 4 hours every night, and then another two lots of 2 hours if I am lucky....:flower: 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Here is a pic of Tilly can't believe she is nearly 5 weeks!


----------



## foxforce

Aw she is beautiful Lucy, I'm sure you are tired out at times, are you getting on feeding her ok? Her hair is so dark :cloud9:

Yes seems my hospital don't let you go over 12 days, I will be 9 days over due when they have booked me in. That reminds me I need to have raspberry leaf tea, I need to up the intake of that still only having 1 cup a day!


----------



## Patience81

I had my sweep today and have to admit it was quite uncomfortable. The MW kept telling em to relax but it's pretty hard with her hand stuck up there!
I have been losing mucus plug since then and feeling achey like period pains but nothing major. If nothing happens by next week I;l have another sweep at 40+8 and induction booked for 40+10.

Foxforce you've just reminded me about the RL tea. I'm also being slack with it but it's time to pull out all the stops now: Curries, pineapple, DTD...


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Foxie, yes feeding finally seems ok, took awhile but we got there. Getting weighed today, and Tilly has stopped being sick massively everyday since using infacol for wind, so hoping for good weight gain today! :happydance:

What does raspberry tea do?:flower:

Patience I started achy like period pains on the Sunday, and properly went into labour Tuesday so fingers crossed this is the beginning for you! :happydance:

Hope all goes well and as quick as poss for you girls due now...Foxie 2 weeks to go!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Patience81

Raspberry leaf tea is supposed to help the uterus muscles contract (I think). It has to be the leaf of the fruit though not the actual fruit. 

Lucy - I have heard that Infracol works wonders and bought some from Boots yesterday. Btw your little one is gorgeous. 

My aches have disappeared - booo. Oh well - I'm feeling philosophical today - what will be will be.


----------



## ornahayes

Lucy - she just gets more beautiful with every pic!

Well I'm off to the hospital tomorrow to be induced. It's not what we'd planned but obviously this baby has their own way of doing things and it doesn't agree with us. 

I shall hopefully be back soon with a lovely birth story and some pics of our new little one. Take care ladies and speak soon.


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck, Orna! I hope you have a safe and speedy delivery!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope all goes well Orna, can't wait to see pics and hear about it! :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Good luck Orna ....oh wow exciting, hope it all goes well, can't wait to see pics and hear your story, take care xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Patience and Orna? Anything yet? Hope everything is ok. :hugs: 

Foxie, any twinges yet? :kiss:


----------



## foxforce

Yes should be hearing something, on me I'm getting odd twinges but nothing to get excited over :( trying clary sage oil out to try and get things going, dh is off work now until end of July so sooner the better really. Bump is still high and baby isn't engaged.


----------



## Lucy1973

It's exciting you don't know if it's a girl or boy......do you sense anything? :shrug:


----------



## foxforce

Nope yellow bump, haven't a clue what it is to be honest :shrug: 

How is Tilly doing? She still not being sick?


----------



## Lucy1973

Gave her infacol, she stopped being sick, but just last night got really sicky again....I guess babies can be sick a lot, I think sometimes she over eats and the extra has to come out lol

I have found a baby class to go to next week, called baby sensory and I will get to meet lots of other mums so am looking forward to that, it can be a bit lonely on your own with a baby when you don't know anyone, and your family are all far away. :shrug:

Tilly is getting heavier, bigger and chubbier all the time, starting to look less like a newborn every day. I still look at her sometimes and think 'Oh my god, that's my baby I'm a mum'.....it's a life changer for sure. :cloud9:

Hope we hear from the girls soon, Orna was induced a few days ago now, and Patience would have been too. However when you first take home a new baby there isn't a lot of time to come online, I am sure they will when they get a minute. Can't wait. :flower:

You must be getting excited now foxie....it's so amazing when you first see your baby. :cloud9:


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies!

Hope the induction is going well for orna and patience. Looking forward to reading thier stories. Hope it all went well.

Fox not long now! you must be excited! Be lovely surpise findout out what your yellow bump turns into, it's so amazing seeing them for the first time.

Lucy glad to hear Tilly is doing well, sorry to hear she's been a bit sicky. My HV told me that if they burp or cough while feeding they can't yet control the valve that stops food coming up - so it all comes up. Baby sensory sounds lovely, be great for you to get out and about and meet other mums. 

Foley is just napping so thought i'd pop on and see how everyone was. Tried to post the other night while BF, but my phone kept playing up. 2nd day on our own today, DH back at work. Ended up with breast infection over the weekend, but seems much better today, think the 10 hour cluster feed helped on Sunday. He's 3 weeks already on Thursday, going to get him weighed on Friday. He had gone from 8lb 3oz at birth to 8lb 11oz at day 11, so be interested to know what he has put on since.


----------



## foxforce

Aw yes I believe babies can be sick a lot I'm sure she'll get past this stage soon, she's trying to get the pounds on! 
Baby sensory sounds interesting and will be good for you to meet others if you have no one close by.

Cutelou the infection can't have been nice, painful I'm sure! Hope that doesn't happen again. It is exciting to meet your new baby, still hard to believe I'm having one!! 

I'm sure the girls will get on and let us know as soon as they can, busy times!


----------



## Lucy1973

Cutelou, sounds like Foley is putting on weight nicely, sorry about the infection, BF is tough at the start, I nearly gave up twice, but glad I didn't. How is the sleeping? Are you getting much? :wacko::flower:


----------



## Lucy1973

Fox, was going to say enjoy the sleep while you can, but of course you are probably up all night going to the loo, not exactly restful. But as knackered as I am now, it's worth it. :cloud9:


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Lucy, it's hard at the start isn't it but I agree wellworth it. Now the infection is almost gone and my nipples are almost healed it's much more comfortable and I'm enjoying it. I have a very strong let down though! Hope I don't jinx it, but he is sleeping well, has 4 to 5 hours in first part of night, then long feed, the anouther 3 to 4. But is wide awake during day quite a bit already, but I'd rather that. Most of his feeds are 30 to 45 mins. 

How is tilly doing during the night now? Do you know what they do at baby sensory? It sounds really interesting! 

Fox it didn't seem quite real till he was in my arms. Still amazed when I look at him and think we made him and he was in my tummy!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi cutelou, well as you may see from the time of this post, sleep is pretty random with Tilly. She will go down anywhere from 10pm to 12, and then sleep for between 3 and a half and 5 hours.....then short feed, then if I don't have to change a nappy back to sleep for a few hours, then a long nap mid to late morning, when I often join her. Can't wait for her to start sleeping longer. I have a very strong let down too, it's calmed down a bit now, and also Tilly has learned to cope with it instead of getting choked. :wacko:
Did you ue Lansinoh for nipples? It really helped me carry on in the early days. :flower:
Tilly never seems to feed more than 10 mins at a time, so during day it can be every hour.....:sleep:

https://www.babysensory.com/en/ This is the site that explains baby sensory, its quite similar with what I do with my special needs kids, sounds great for babies though. :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Forgot to say how cute Foley looks in the pic :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Lucy I'm actually managing to sleep really well this last week! Yes I'm up going to the loo, twice or three times but soon off to sleep again :thumbup:

Well done to the both of you for persevering with bf :flower: it is worthwhile to stick with it I'm sure.

I'm sure the reality of the baby will hit me very soon! :)


----------



## ornahayes

Hi there ladies! 

Well our yellow bump turned out to be pink! We had a little girl on Monday 20th at 4.36pm. She is called Isabella and weighed 8lbs 1. We came home Tuesday. 

Labour wasn't great and delivery ended up being forceps - will go into that another day as she is due to wake for a feed any mo.

We are so happy and she is a true joy. I know our angel baby is watching down over the three of us. :cloud9:

How is everyone else doing?

Will try and post a pic ASAP but not donw it on here before so bear with me. xxx


----------



## foxforce

Many congrats Orna :happydance: beautiful name and she looks beautiful from the pic on your avatar :) sorry to hear deliver wasn't great, all worth it in the end. You look great too btw!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats, Orna!! beautiful name and a great weight!! Sorry to hear labor and delivery weren't great but I'm glad you two are resting at home now.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Orna, congrats...she looks cute...sorry delivery wasn't great, but she is here now and they are worth all the pain aren't they? Congrats, glad to hear Isabella has arrived! :happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## ornahayes

Thanks ladies. You are all right - she was so worth the labour and delivery. 

So who is going to be next? Any more signs or twinges?

I'm struggling with BF but really want to keep going with it. Isabella will happily go 3 hours between feeds but today my boobs need it to be more frequent! They are huge, hard and sore with no leaking even when I squeeze. Bit worried - any ideas, help or advice would be great. My MW came round yesterday and she wasn't that great!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Orna, when your milk comes in, which is what is happening now, your breasts will tend to over produce at first, which makes them huge sore and bloated. If you put a warm flannel on them before a feed or before you want to try and express it will make the milk come out a lot easier, or a warm bath....

You can use Lansinoh for nipple soreness, it really helped me. If you go on you tube, there are videos of women expressing milk, this helped me, as I had the same problem as you, it can take a while to start to come out! Best to only express a little bit though, and try not to use breast pump yet as this will tell your breasts to make even more milk. It will all calm down within a week or so, and your breasts will learn to make exactly the right amount for your baby. I had all these probs and now at 6 weeks everything is fine. Except my baby doesn't go 3 hours between feeds except at night, she is a snacker every hour! :wacko:

Hope things aren't too sore...I am still sore down below now! Did you have stitches? I have loads of advice about that lol :flower:

Enjoy your little treasure, first few weeks are hardest but then everything will get loads better...sleeping, soreness and breast stuff....:hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

Try putting a hot flannel over each boob or hanging them in the water when you have a bath. It always seemed to ease the "pressure" for me!:thumbup:

If you use the heel of your hand to massage quite strongly from outside to nipple at the same time, it tends to let some milk out too.:thumbup:

Huge congrats btw, she is beautiful!:hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

Lucy - you are an angel! Have just posted in the BF section to try and get some advice.

I have some Lansinoh and thats really helped my nipples and shall be trying a flannel in a bit. Just concerned she's not getting enough milk to be honest. She last fed at 6.30 and has been asleep ever since. Have tried to wake her; but not sure if thats the right thing to do - and to be honest she opens an eye, looks at me and goes back off.

I did have stitches - third degree cut! OW! Although that seems to be calming down nicely. 

I just feel like I'm constantly worrying about something at the moment.


----------



## Lucy1973

Orna, it's totally normal to worry when you first have a baby, you will get more chilled out as she gets bigger. When they are newborn they seem to sleep constantly! You can always undress her or change her nappy to wake her....it might work? :hugs:


----------



## ornahayes

I finally got hold of the midwife and she suggested I express I little bit to get rid of the engorgement as when Isabella finally woke up she couldn't latch on. Tried the flannel and it didn't work unfortunatly - but did as she suggested and she has just fed for 13 mins! HURRAY!!! And you've guessed it...she's now asleep lol! 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Lucy1973

I wonder how Patience is doing? She is 41 weeks plus 5 today, hope everything is ok and baby is on it's way! :shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Foxie....3 days to go...wow! Anything yet? :flower:


----------



## foxforce

I think there must be at least another 3 babies out there, nothing for me Lucy :( unfortunately I'm walking lots eating spicy food etc no help, few twinges other night but nothing last two days


----------



## Kess

foxforce said:


> I think there must be at least another 3 babies out there, nothing for me Lucy :( unfortunately I'm walking lots eating spicy food etc no help, few twinges other night but nothing last two days

Have you tried clary sage oil? There's a massage point on the ankle that is supposed to help too. And (forgive me for the TMI) nipple stimulation and clitoral stimulation, preferrably with sex. My MW gave me a list of natural induction remedies already :).


----------



## foxforce

Yes Kess I've been using the last week, I've had baths with it and also massaging it into bump and lower back. 

We have tried sex but it's not so comfortable may try again tomorrow :shrug: I've read the nipple stimulation has to be done for hours to do anything. 

I'm hoping my mw will do a sweep on Tuesday my first mw said she would at 40 weeks hopefully my current one will also.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Just thought i would update, Thomas Michael was born on 14th June :)


----------



## Misty

Hi, sorry for lack of posts, I still have to pinch myself to believe this pregnancy was successful! :)

So, I'm so happy to let you know baby Leo arrived on Thursday 23rd June. :D :D :D


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats to you both! :happydance: Baroness how cute! Misty pics please...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Kess

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## foxforce

Congrats to you both! :dance:

I'm still waiting....won't give me a sweep :( Come on baby!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Do you have to wait until 41 weeks to get a sweep?


----------



## foxforce

No they do them at term here 40 weeks but mw has copped out and said as I'm shared cared they will only do it at hospital, I'm booked in at hospital on 7th where they will induce me and won't book me in for a stretch and sweep before then :wacko: which seems mad to me as a s&s could be enough to get me going without the need for induction :shrug: so need baby to come before!


----------



## Lucy1973

That sounds so silly when a sweep might do it. Well I hope things start before then! :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies 
Well I had my baby 2nd July 0238 little baby girl Eliza 7lb 5oz long long labour. Pains started last Thursday 30th 0200 quite irregular pains but by evening they were getting worse, by 0100 we went into hospital as were between 3-5 mins lasting 1min I was only 1cm dilated it took an age to get to 4cm and when I got to 7cm I seemed to stay there, eventually I got fully dilated but on pushing eliza did not want to cone out, they ended up using forceps and cutting me :( 
I Wasn't in too much pain as had epidural amongst other drugs but I m recovering now bee quite sore, Eliza doing great and she is beautiful, I'll post a pic she I have more time. 

Hope your all well xx


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Fox! I can't wait to see little Eliza!!

AFM, Dr. appointment went okay. Still only 3cm, still 60% effaced and baby is still high and his head not engaged like it should be. Dr. thinks the issue is either my pelvis is too narrow or the baby isn't positioned right which is why the contractions aren't being effective. Baby is doing great though, heart rate was 144 and he's active as ever.

Induction will start around 6AM tomorrow (Dr. thinks I would have had to be induced regardless due to the baby not dropping into my pelvis). I'm feeling nervous, excited, anxious, scared, happy, etc. I'm feeling everything. I was hoping he would come on his own but I guess there is a reason for everything. I can't wait to hold my rainbow baby.


----------



## foxforce

Thank you mrswez, my pelvis was narrow an I also had a narrow pubic arch, I effaced really well - was paper thin when I was 1cm but took along time to dilate. Have you not got any pains? I was in such pain from so early on. 

Hope your induction goes very well and everything speeds up for you, its so exciting knowing your going to meet your Jonathan very soon! Take care x


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Foxie! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see pics of your beautiful little girl! It will be quite sore for a while, just take lots of warm baths! At least you got an epi to take the pain....sounds like you needed it poor thing! So pleased for you! :dance::dance:

Mrs Wez, hope things happen for you real soon, bet you can't wait! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, fox! And good luck to you, Mrs Wez! By the time we hear from you again your little one will be here!

AFM - still here, still pregnant. Only 4 more days until DD. NEVER though in a million years I'd get here when I was back in first tri due to all my bleeding. Then there was the placental tear and the notching or whatever that was...


anyways, it looks like I'll be going over. Had one false alarm but nothing since. No signs of a bloody show either. I've yet to have my cervix checked by the doctor so I don't even know what is going on up there. My hips keep seperating which makes any sort of movement a literal pain. It hurts so much that I have to fight the nausea. My cousin told me she got a sweep at her 39 week appointment and went into labour that night. I would love to get the same!


----------



## foxforce

All the best starry to you hope it goes smoothly, its all very surreal I think and still feels it for me, I look at Eliza and can't believe she is really here!


----------



## Starry Night

Happy DD to me. lol No baby though. At my appointment two days ago my cervix was still high and closed but "good and soft". Whatever that means. Every time I go to the toilet I check for bloody show but nada. No real BH either. Maybe baby will just surprise me one day.


----------



## sequeena

Happy due date hun :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Foxie that is a cute baby! How are you getting on? It's pretty mad at first isn't it.....I bet you are over the moon she is finally here..love the name...:hugs:

Starry hope your baby decides to arrive soon! :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Had some bloody show this morning. Hope this means I'll have my son in my arms by the end of the week! :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Starry, I had that and Tilly was born 24 hours later...this could be it for you! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Just wanted to update that Jonathan Asher was born on July 6th 2011 at 5:39pm weighing 6lb 12oz and was 19.5 inches long. It was amazing to hold my rainbow baby for the first time.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/jonathanjuly.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations mrswez I'm so so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Mrs Wez, fantastic news, what a beautiful boy! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Kess

Congrats MrsWez, he's lovely.

Starry, I read somewhere most people go into labour within 72 hours of a bloody show, so get some rest!


----------



## Starry Night

Having tons of painful contractions but they come and go so still not in labour yet. 72 hours? Well, I hope that means the real thing starts tomorrow. Baby could yet share his birthday with my brother (who jokingly has been insisting this not happen, ha ha)


----------



## foxforce

Congratulations Mrs Wez he's gorgeous

Starry anytime for you now, I'm sure those contractions will start to intensify and become regular. I lost most of my plug/show in labour in the hospital. Good luck t you, cant wait to see your lo :D 

Lucy we are doing great thank you, Eliza is feeding every 3-4 hours and sometimes sleeping up to 5 hours between 5am - 10am. She had her first trip to Trafford Centre yesterday, we had lunch and then treated her to some clothes that fit her now as most clothes are too big for her, newborn size has growing room in! 

Making the most of having dh around he has another 2 weeks off, still have some visitors to call but most have been now.

How's you and Tilly?

I have wrote my birth story for those of you who have time to read and want to, it is a little long as it was a long labour lol, it's in the 'Birth Story' Section


----------



## MrsWez

I hope you have your baby soon, Starry. I'm sure you can't wait to meet him.


----------



## SugarFairy

Any update on Starry? Can't be long now! x


----------



## Kess

Any updates anyone? I'm still waiting for Dinky to make his appearance.


----------



## sequeena

I'm here, lost 3 bits of my plug today, quite excited!


----------



## Kess

Good for you Sequeena! I'm getting impatient now. I've had more mucus, but nothing I'd say was anything like losing plug, and although my tummy's been a little upset that could easily be my IBS not anything promising like a clear out. I've told DH if Dinky's still in there by next weekend, we're spending a day doing all the natural induction remedies I know of! MW will probably do a sweep next appointment, which is Monday, when I'll be 41 weeks (by LMP) or 41+2 (by scan). I'm sure he won't make an appearance before 2nd August, though, as that's when MIL goes on holiday.


----------



## Lucy1973

Any updates? Any new arrivals?

How are the new mums coping? :flower:


----------



## Kess

Update: I had my baby boy at home at 1.55am Friday morning, the 29th. He shares a birthday with his grandad, my FIL :).

My waters broke that afternoon at 2.40pm, and within 20 minutes contractions had started, and very quickly were 5 minutes apart and lasting between a minute and two minutes. My Mom, Dad and sister came up and were all here the whole way through, and my wonderful MW Jo did a great job too. I used relaxation through the early contractions, then the TENS, and then got into the birth pool. Eventually Jo suggested G&A as I was struggling a little, and even though I thought I'd hate it (I hate feeling woozy which is what I was told it would feel like), it was lovely (didn't feel woozy at all), it took the edge of the intense pressure though it didn't change the pain at all. His head took forever to arrive, and we found out why once he was out - average head circumference is 33cm, his is 36cm, and he's 9lb 5-and-a-bit ounces (my Dad laughed at me mentioning the "and a bit", but I pointed out I'd felt it I was getting credit for it!). I'm 5'2" and 8 stone!

My rainbow baby is here! :cloud9:

His name is still in flux. We'd narrowed it down to three possibilities, and hubby said I could have my choice since I'd done all the work, but we weren't sure which he looks like, so it's probably either Rowan or Robin. Middle name Patrick to honour my Nan whose middle name was Patricia.


----------



## foxforce

Many congrats Kess, big well done too you!! Fab weight too :D .... 

Sorry flying visit, back when more time, must be more updates due?! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Kess

His name is now settled on Rowan:

https://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m432/KaidaAmaya/100_0260.jpg


----------



## Mummytofour

Wow Kess, well done you, he looks huge!! And completely adorable!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ornahayes

Hi ladies - sorry I've not been on for a while - getting married on Saturday after 3 years planning so been a little busy with Isabella and tying up loose ends! 

Congrats to all those with new arrivals some really gorgeous pics. 

Isabella is a dream child - sleeps so well at night averaging 6 hours and she's so calm during the day. We play lots and then she sleeps. Still breast feeding with an occassional formula feed in case I have not expressed enough for the wedding day so she is used to it. 

Hope those still waiting don't have too long to wait to hold their little bundle of joy!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Kess he is beautiful!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Not sure if I updated here but Thomas Emlyn was born on august 7th 2011 at 7:42am after a 3 hour labour :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Sequeena he is gorgeous! And a 3 hour labour lucky you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks hun! I actually started the latent phase on August 3rd but they don't count you in labour until you're 4cms... technically it was 4 days :sick:


----------



## Lucy1973

Crikey, 4 days! Mine was one day, altogether, but proper labour for 10 hours....well congrats very very cute! :flower::hugs::happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Christian-James was born on the 13th of August :D


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Miss mummy, hope all went well and baby is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

Congrats sequeena and MM2B! Welcome to your gorgeous LO's.


----------

